# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #4



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Dissi, haven't seen you about lately!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yes Barbara Ann. My sister lives in VA. Not real near Bits but I could get there. It sounds like we could have a blast. Actually SEE each other, not just type to each other. What fun to plan. Maybe we could get good rates at a motel in the area. How cool is that. Sounds like we should pack not only knitting, but favorite recipes. We have a bunch of good cooks on here.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe I could get a bus from my sister to Bitsey's. I have an apple crisp in the oven as we speak. House smells so good


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive been around, just trying to get "orders" done before november deadline so i can post them.....

there goes the microwave.....bbl xx


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> 99 and sunny....hang your cloths out to dry outside....I love they way they smell. Nothing is better than line dried towels and sheets. Yum


have you ever dried in no humidity? if you dont take in the load quickly then you can actually crack the laundry in half..cause it is so dry


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Dissi, just us chicks hanging around. I now have ....drum roll........6 inches.....one more inch then I start my heel. I don't see how you knit with that tiny yarn so fast. Well, maybe it will get better, now that the scarf is finished. Bits Dissi, go on you tube they have that whole magic loop thin on there. You just nee #1 circulars with a 32" loop. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I live in humid land...on the water remember. Even in the winter it is more humid outside. But when the wind blows off the water it is a raw feeling.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all
Talking about being alone on here. I couldn't sleep and so got up and on the board. But it was echoing. I told you all about my day of canning yesterday. WELL, I won a wonderful thing in the silent auction at church. Guess what? A half bushel full of assorted veggies. Did you know there are PURPLE peppers? So an apple crisp in the oven and am doing my pears. But I can hear if someone talks on here. Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I will love all this canned stuff come winter, but now I want to KNIT something.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yum Alberta, I made a peach crisp two weeks ago and threw in a cup of blueberries. It was good. Is it cold there?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

There are purple peppers, also some called black. What are you going to do with your veggies? Wash the peppers cut off the tops and clean them out and freeze whole for stuffed peppers in the winter. Just take out what you need out of the bag. Sounds good to me. Did you finish your socks?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't get the chill out of me today. I hope I didn't catch anything last night at that BBQ. I was freezing there.

Anyone for a cup of green tea with local honey?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, I am not a green tea person. But thank you anyway Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love all kinds of tea. I just grab whatever out of the cabinet and that's the one I'm having at that time. I have tons of it. But I drink it every day.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I drink iced tea. so good.

Did Alberta finish her socks? Did I miss them?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No didn't finish them and have to get to it befo0re I forget how.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Be right there..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I was forgetting some on my lesson...went to you tube to refresh. So when I am ready That is where I will be.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to go to some major box store to get more yarn for the soldiers.. 

I just finished a neckwarmer and pair of fingerless gloves for a friends birthday...Which I did over the holiday.. 

Now I think I have just enough of the same yarn to make a hat to match...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have to order wool over the internet...no big box store near me. Walmart does not carry wool. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have to order wool over the internet...no big box store near me. Walmart does not carry wool. Bits


Do u order from Webs too?

They have the best selection..

This morning I was on the phone with Joyce the owner of the LYS in vegas that I just love... I placed an order for my mom's enterlac shawl and ordered more sock yarn from her.. no taxes and free shipping...and I totally trust her taste...

What I love about this woman, when I told her I need yarn for the troops, what does she suggest.. Her suggestion was to go to the big stores and get stuff on sale there.. cause she will never be able to match the price..

Her honesty is what draws me to her, along with her tastes!!!

Don't forget, if there is yarn in Webs that you like but aren't sure of.. Barbara is there, so when she goes for her class, she can check out the yarns and tell you what she thinks of them.. I just volunteered her, ooops!!!

My biggest problem with online ordering is that you can't feel the yarn...

I once brought yarn from someone on KP... but it wasn't what I was hoping... not as soft as I hoped...so I am using it for a scarf.. nothing major... just to get rid of it..

Anyways, someone is coming to look at the house today, so I have to dress it up!!..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I do have two skeins of black wool for a scarf, but I really have to make this sock, otherwise it just will never happen. I need to finish this sock so it boost my ego to keep on going. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOU GO GIRL!!!

Finish the sock... and then do another pair! before you forget how.. that's what I need to do too...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be happy to check out any yarn you ladies want me to at Webs. 
They have some really nice wools, and price cheaply I think. The Valley Yarn - Northampton is what I am using for the soldiers. It's nice. Also doing a hat for hubby in it. 

Speaking for the knit locker, Nina is there a time frame for these items? I have a couple hats done for you, and another one almost done. Been bouncing around with my knitting, socks, hats for soldiers, and hubby's hat.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I though I would go ahead and mail her my scarf...gosh you girls knit so much faster. But that way she will have it for when she is ready to ship. Ok, going back I am at almost 6.5...at 7 will stop and then tomorrow in the am start my heel. Bits

Sewbiz must be hiding out with Maryrose...the two of them are absent.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, I dont think there is a race going on. You are doing well with your sock. I go alittle faster because I love socks. The hats take me a little longer, although I like to knit them, I am hooked on the socks thing! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just thought about a couple of weeks before Christmas at the latest..

Or if I have enough I will send before Thanksgiving.. so they will have it before that..

So far I have two pairs of socks and a hat and scarf that I got from others...

Sure there are more in the mail..(with this mix up I hope there is alot!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

When I finish the hat I have on the needles, I'll send the ones I have done. I have more to knit and will send later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb, I know there is no race...don't be silly. I am complaining about myself that I can't knit faster. I am sure I will absolutely love socks when I have completed one. I love it so far.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I do both knit and crochet. Crochet is so much faster, but I totally enjoy the relaxing pace of knitting. I don't know if I am making sense or not, but that is how I feel. I love crocheting, been doing it since I was child, but knitting, I just can't explain. I am IN love with it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, even though I learned how to knit first, I am a faster crocheter. But I can not nor am I interested in crocheting sweaters, or stuff like that. I will crochet afghans like crazy. But I prefer the look of knitting more. I am just slower because of the way I was taught. I am right handed and I was taught by a left handed knitter and I throw the yarn. Ok, I have 5 more rows to go. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok one sleeve and a band to do on bolero no 1....

i really cant get to grips with socks just yet...i ordered cascade yarn from webs, love the yarn, and it was cheap enough, but delivery was slow, and best of all, cascade is made here in bradford, england! humphhh lol

im planning another trip into town, was supposed to be going to the warehouse but not been up to much energy wise, think the good old fma is making itself known again, was in bed for 7 pm last night 

Bits keep going on those socks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I too have been crocheting for years and years and totally understand what you mean Barbara that you are in love with knitting... totally understand..

Off to shower and JoAnns to see what they have for the troops...
Back at you ladies, later


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am decreasing my toes on the second sock! Whoohoo!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And I think we are about to roll into page 300!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We did! And just stop bragging about your sock. I had to quit...I was starting to make mistakes....stop for tonight and start up tomorrow. It should only take about two rows and then my heel. I think once I start that I will feel like I am on my way to finishing. My teacher has us doing a 2x2 rib all of the way down. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that's what I did on this pair. 2x2 rib all the way down, even down to the toe decrease. Then I did stockinet through the toe and decreasing.

Ok I won't mention my sock again. just a little proud of myself!
I will take a pic when I'm done them, but that is it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay my little friends. I guess I was absent when you talked about knitting for the soldiers. Tell me more.



Bitsey said:


> Oh, Barb, I know there is no race...don't be silly. I am complaining about myself that I can't knit faster. I am sure I will absolutely love socks when I have completed one. I love it so far.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am just giving you a hard time....Yes you mention your sock. Question: When you didi the 2x2 rib on the instep, did you have to divide one set of your stitches so you ended up evenly on each side?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We are knitting hats, scarves, I don't know about anything else, but it has to be 100 wool or cotton. It is for Nina's son's outfit the 172nd Brigade. So talk to Nina if she shows her face tonight. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Tracy or hook? I had contact with someone who would take over the swaps and sent word, but still no answer from either one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I checked tracey's posts that last one she made was August 15th. I think Hook's last post was the middle of September. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't heard from either of them. I just hope they are ok.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Not hiding... I went to church and then my son and I went to an air show... It was GREAT. Amazing flying. They had a 12-plane airshow team that performed and the grand finale was a re-enactment of Pearl Harbor, complete with 6 of the Japanese planes that bombed it. Pyrotechnics on the ground, and everything. So patriotic and wonderful, and the day was cool and great for it.

Alberta, I would suggest to the two ladies who want to do the swap that they just start a NEW swap in lieu of the old one, and do it the way they want. People will join. They shouldn't hold their breath waiting to hear from the other two for permission. They could contact our Admin. first and let him know what they want to do since the regular swap has died out. I'm sure he would be supportive. I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Lainey, stick around and chat with us!

Hi Dissi, I can see why you haven't been able to stick your nose up out of your knitting in a while! That's a pretty ambitious list of stuff to have done by November! You must have quit your day job, LOL... Good luck with that and I hope you are a very fast knitter.

I seem to have more WIPs (or UFOs...) right now than I've ever had before in my life. They are everywhere. I need to buckle down and finish some things.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I ain't saying a word!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, stop that...say a word. Those socks are great!! believe me when I finish one I will take a picture. Those socks are wonderful. What was the yarn you used? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz we missed you today and Maryrose...I wonder where she has been hiding?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's Plymouth Yarn, encore sock, double knitting weight
75% acrylic 25% wool


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to admit, I'm a bit proud of myself. I did the heels without hesitation! I can't believe it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

so, is that called a DK yarn? They socks are great, I hope I do as well as you did. I am excited. Tomorrow I start my heel. We will see.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working on hubby's hat now. Making myself get it done. Then I can finish the soldier hat, start another pair of socks and another hat for the knit locker. Got to keep my needles going.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW Barbara,, all I can say is wow.. and they are so much alike no difference.. .BEAUTIFUL!!!

SO I got my first batch of mail from Vegas today (went to the POB)..

Got my swap.. No idea who it is from but from a lady on the Oregon Coast.. I think... I will search her out to say thank you later after dinner.

Alberta, go to www.theknitlocker.org and you can browse around and see what we are doing... 

The site isn't completely finished yet.. and I doubt it ever will be... (ugh) but there is enough to read.. and a couple of patterns you might like...

there is also a link for the stuff I already received..

Hoping for alot more.

Went to Joann's .. not much there actually.. but used my 20% off coupon I found online.. Got some nice grey roving yarn.. thought that might make some nice scarves or hats for the boys... 

dinner is calling... sausage and peppers and onion over rice..adios amigos!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if you don't know who sent it, just post you received it on the Sept swap thread with a thanks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I will do!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everybody! Just popping in to say HELLO! 

Had a busy busy day...... Driving all over the place... bj's, party city, ac moore, grandma at nursing home, lunch and dinner in between... finally am home. 

Those socks are so nice Barbara!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Tania! I will look for more sock yarn and yummy stuff at Rhinebeck. We are going to have a blast!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man! When we went to Party City.... Mom walks ahead with Mia and shows her this little scary butler old man with a tray of candy and as soon as Mia approached it the old butler started talking and Mia BUGGED out screaming and running away! hahahahahahaa SOOOO to calm her down we go to the other section where there are princess items and she's cool... We walk around the corner and she sees all the skeletons and all the hands and heads and she was screaming again!! and Literally climbed up my body!! HAHAHAHAHA SO we leave the store and a life size Freddy Cruger starts talking and moving OHHH EMMM GEEEE!!! She screamed SO loud and started saying I"M SORRY!!! I"M SORRY!!!! LMAOOOOOOO!! I almost dropped her and tears were streaming down my cheeks from laughing!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yessss! I am counting down!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And have my stash money put aside! Woohoo!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

me too. I've been saving for this trip! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That Mia sounds like such a blast... Poor Baby!!!

I am so jealous I can spit!!!! You girls will have a great time... 

You better take tons of pix and post them so we all can see!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks. I'm gonna watch Desperate Housewives and knit Mike's hat. Chat tomorrow!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't even think about taking my camera! I will, I will, I will!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight Chicks, heading to my chair to sit and watch the tube before bed. Chat in the Am good friends. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

DUH!! Of course take your camera


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

duh and duh agian TAKE the camera, i don't get on here often but love to read what you are all doing, and love the photos


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello there all. I didn't get my KP digest in my email today, and I haven't gotten any notificatuon of new messages. I have a hard time finding all of you. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, the socks are wonderful. You matched stripes perfectly and the heels look awesome. She will LOVE them!

Knitting, the KnitLocker website is great! Love all the pictures, etc. Would you like my helmetliner pattern to put in it? These are the helmet liners that were knit for the troops for years, but now the military is issuing their own (crappy) version in fabric, so the hand knitted ones are no longer being sent. I revised the original pattern that was being used, and added a short row section at the face, so that part could be pulled up over the nose without hiking up and exposing the neck. I can email it to you if you want to look at it. A bunch of these were made for Marines before they changed the restrictions.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, your socks look nice!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Nan-ma!

Knitgalore, I got my digest notice. Wonder why you didn't? If you click on "watch" at the top of the left column of our avatars, you will get notices whenever there is a new post in this thread. It will continue until you click "unwatch".

I'm jealous of all your canning. I gardened and canned a ton last summer (that we are still eating) but not this summer. The deer were such a problem that I just wasn't willing to put out all that work (gardening on that scale) just to have the deer get it. But I miss it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'll go watch something and knit too, since everyone else is... Would really like to get my KnitLocker scarf done. It's just a little scarf, for inside the jacket neck, but it still seems to take forever! I made progress on it today at the air show (knitting without looking! Obviously!)
Goodnight my dear Chicks...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barb, the socks are wonderful. You matched stripes perfectly and the heels look awesome. She will LOVE them!
> 
> Knitting, the KnitLocker website is great! Love all the pictures, etc. Would you like my helmetliner pattern to put in it? These are the helmet liners that were knit for the troops for years, but now the military is issuing their own (crappy) version in fabric, so the hand knitted ones are no longer being sent. I revised the original pattern that was being used, and added a short row section at the face, so that part could be pulled up over the nose without hiking up and exposing the neck. I can email it to you if you want to look at it. A bunch of these were made for Marines before they changed the restrictions.


Sure, we can put it on as vintage.. and if they want to make it.. so be it... the guys can use them at night when its cold if they need too...

Thanks bunches!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, check your email and if you have a notice from the resort earlier on that didn't get opened that might be stopping your notices from getting to you.

Sewbiz, have you tried chili powder around the garden.. that is suppose to deter the deer... or grow chilies around the garden.. that's suppose to work too...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you checked out this site?

It's from a store in NYC and they have tons of quilting materials (for you Bonnie) and some of the most gorgous yarn I have ever seen...

www.purlsoho.com 

Check it out.. The yarn probably is a fortune but so pretty you have to look!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi alberta thanks so much for the recipes I can't wait to make them it is almost tomato season here.
You are right knitting, I cook for a living and people like it but I know it could be better but I lovvve to bake I love thae creativity of ot and that you get your hands into it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's also how much you put into it.. Your mood the day you cook or bake.. If I am angry at the person I am cooking for.. It never comes out right.. but if I am happy or in the zone then I make exceptional meals..

And if you have a love for baking.. then your creations turn out beautiful..

Food feels your moods and reacts accordingly..

Now, since you do cook for a living.. you totally understand me!! lol..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, check your email and if you have a notice from the resort earlier on that didn't get opened that might be stopping your notices from getting to you.
> 
> Sewbiz, have you tried chili powder around the garden.. that is suppose to deter the deer... or grow chilies around the garden.. that's suppose to work too...


Hah! Not in Mississippi ... They ate our peppers down to the ground! Peppers , plants and all, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

REALLY??????? WOW.. you got some hot deer there!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Knittingneedles... About the posting photos from iPhone...tried that way with no luck;(....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> REALLY??????? WOW.. you got some hot deer there!!!


Lol....all deer are wild goats! Will eat anything!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats funny Matt sometime says tht dinner wasn't cooked with love and he is right( not that I would amit it to him!)
I recently made a birthday cake for a girl who isn't very nice and everything that could go wrong went wrong...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh ladies... I just want to skip the conference and go play with my camera....beautiful antique cars everywhere for cruising the coast!...(sighs of envy here)....

I shoulda married a car buff.... But no I found a tractor lover...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's all good if you love them.. and very bad if you dont....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Thats funny Matt sometime says tht dinner wasn't cooked with love and he is right( not that I would amit it to him!)
> I recently made a birthday cake for a girl who isn't very nice and everything that could go wrong went wrong...


Hmmmm... I bake when mad...I swear my kids and dh push my buttons some days just to satisfy their sweet tooth!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

think doing it everyday takes away the pleasure when I have time off work my dinners at home are much better but after 6 hours of cooking and ordering and washing up for 70(all by myself) I can't say I usually lok forward to coking dinner thats probably why enjoy baking.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cause it's your therapy.. and it calms you down.. that is what baking is...for me too.. especially if I am working with dough and rolling it out.. or whipping that works too.. Like I said.. it's either love or therapy..

I bet once you are done and it's in the oven you feel way better then when you started.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Cause it's your therapy.. and it calms you down.. that is what baking is...for me too.. especially if I am working with dough and rolling it out.. or whipping that works too.. Like I said.. it's either love or therapy..
> 
> I bet once you are done and it's in the oven you feel way better then when you started.


Not me! I hate washing up the mess I make lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love making pastry, I also find cleaning the house is like cleaning out my mind.How sad am I !!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet the rest of you ladies are absolutely wonderful cooks/bakers...if we lived closer, I would just make the rounds, stopping for coffee and staying for supper


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trasara, do you know how my dad gets rid of guests who outstay their welcome? 





He starts serving bean dishes and rutabaga or boiled cabbage every meal


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am not a clean freak but it gets to a point I just want to clean everything. I love afternoon teas


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I must remember that, Don't make them toooo comfy


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Has life calmed down for you now OSG now your daughters birthday is over?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Has life calmed down for you now OSG now your daughters birthday is over?


No,,,,but i' m still muddlin' thru .... Thinking of changing my kp name to superwomanwannabe


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Was up til 2am due to neighbor kids deciding to have a bonfire party that got out of hand (dozens of extra teens showed up)... And then drve 5 hours to conference! Ugh!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We sometimes get them walking past in the early hours making a racket. I know what you mean I always seem to be chasing myself lately.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Got here to conference at a casino hotel that is changing ownership at midnite.... Crazy crowded... And they are closing the casino at midnite for at least 12 hrs! People are furious here.... You usually don't see this many southerners being blatantly rude


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Off to bed now... Late nite is catching up to me... Nite all!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

goodnight sweet dreams...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Knittingneedles... About the posting photos from iPhone...tried that way with no luck;(....


Really, I do that all the time.. send the photo to your email and then download it.. You forwarded the photo to your email and couldn't download it from your email????? I am surprised.. I do it all the time...and people send me photos from their iphones and i download them.. hum...

But you are also suppose to have a file online at your phone service with your pix too if they are on your sim card and not in the phone itself..and you should have instructions on how to download the pix to your computer..

Also, with the iphone dont you have a cord for the computer and the iphone.. (forgot what its called) you should be able to download the pix that way too.. like you would upload songs from Itunes from your computer to your iphone...??????


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I mean how to post from my phone without going to my laptop ... Like now when I am traveling and the laptop is home... The photos are in my phone, but I can't post them here... I can on fb, I can email or text them... But can't figure out how to get them on kp ...

Will talk again in the am... rEALLY must make myself rest


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, check your email and if you have a notice from the resort earlier on that didn't get opened that might be stopping your notices from getting to you.
> 
> Sewbiz, have you tried chili powder around the garden.. that is suppose to deter the deer... or grow chilies around the garden.. that's suppose to work too...


Ha! They strip the chili plants bare of all their leaves! Believe me, we have tried all the so-called remedies, including stuff they sell at the store. All that would keep them out would be a very tall electrified fence. Or dogs on duty, 24/7. We used to live up by the garden site before we built our house farther back in the woods. Our dogs kept the deer away-- all the time. Now that we are further away the dogs have been unaware of when the deer are in the garden, because they are so far away. It sure made a difference. Unless we can build a tall permanent fence, it makes no sense to do a garden up there. I broke my butt on that garden and the deer got most of it. :hunf: Disgusting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barb, the socks are wonderful. You matched stripes perfectly and the heels look awesome. She will LOVE them!
> ...


I'll email it to you and you can put it up if you think it fits. It won't hurt my feelings if you decide not to... The face can be worn up over the nose (when it's cold) or folded down when not needed.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Alberta, check your email and if you have a notice from the resort earlier on that didn't get opened that might be stopping your notices from getting to you.
> ...


The only thing they don't like and leave alone is your cucumbers. They don't like the sticky leaves to touch their noses.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Trasara, do you know how my dad gets rid of guests who outstay their welcome?
> 
> He starts serving bean dishes and rutabaga or boiled cabbage every meal


That is an awesome idea... I will have to remember that. I don't mind eating those things, myself. :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well if I come and visit, I hope you won't make that stuff for me!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Deer in your yard? I can only just imagine... We had a metre long goanna last year that was a bit freaky as the run up the nearest tall object when startled, too bad if it is a person, very sharp claws.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Deer in your yard? I can only just imagine... We had a metre long goanna last year that was a bit freaky as the run up the nearest tall object when startled, too bad if it is a person, very sharp claws.


There are so many deer... and I live way out in the country, in the woods. Only the front of our property, right off the road, is cleared enough to have a garden. When you turn in the drive at night, your headlights pick up a scene that is literally right out of "Bambi"... with deer grazing everywhere and rabbits hopping about. Many Bambis and Thumpers. The rabbits are very destructive to the garden too. Same for the armadillos. You know they have been through when you find it all dug up. You can't win.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The caravan park that we go to on the beach has wild Kangaroos every where and rabbits it's the rabbit holes you have to watch or you can break an ankle.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your place sounds lovely though and peaceful


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, that's why there are supermarkets!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

BTW I got the email, thanks...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

isn't it the early hours of the morning over there?It is 3.36 mo afternnon here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

On the east coast.. it's only 21:30 here on the Pacific coast


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you have daylight savings?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

not in arizona.. but everywhere else yes.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I am spring cleaning and popping back and forth, gotta keep hubby going he is going crazy with the vaccuum which is good as he can move all the heavy furniture, fridge dishwasher etc.Got to make the most of it while the offer is there.Have just scrubbed the shower but still have heaps of ironing and no food in the cupboards haha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

no food in the cupboards?

Straight out of a story book


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have got food now! still haven't had time to iron, oh well it will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I am not a clean freak but it gets to a point I just want to clean everything. I love afternoon teas


Same for me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We have lots of deer here too. And Moose. and Bears. Rabbits and skunks, and Westfield is loaded with Black Squirels. Chipmunks. We have our own zoo!! Coyotes, and fox are another critter I see often. 

Thank you everyone for the comments on the socks. I've started another pair!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Trasara and Knitting, looks like you guys stayed up chatting after I expired! I would totally freak if a huge goanna tried to run up my body! We don't have any kind of lizard that big here. Freaky! There are some Komodo dragons at the New Orleans Zoo, that's the biggest I've seen in person. 

Unless you count the gators.

Trasara, you put me to shame with all your cleaning. I'm way behind on mine. I need to try a week without the computer and I'll probably get all kinds of things done!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Morning Barb!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Rainy day here in Virginia so I am getting ready to work on my sock.got a half an inch to do before I start the heel. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning All!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreary and chilly here in MA today. Rained all weekend. I need some sun!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It was freeeeezing here this morning! I saw my van was wet, but i didn't know it rained.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz....the boleros take no time at all to knit....however i did warn her that not all the hoodies will be ready for christmas, cos of the mail deadline, i hate knitting hoods, they take as long as the cardi lol

not touched it yet today, going to finish no 1, just the band now to do, but its been so hot...hate acrylic yarn when its warm, just doesnt want to move off the pins!

Im going to ask at my LYS if she will do a sock class, cos i cant get it on my own...or with youtube 

be back tonite about 10pm my time, its cadet night and if I dont go my CO will kill me, literally...lol

Be good xxx


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: :shock: Today is crazy busy!!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Good Morning to all..

Thank God you only wrote 2 pages and not 7 like usual!!! lol..

So now I can go and read my other emails...and catch up!!

Did laundry and cleaned yesterday too.. Must have been something in the air!!!

Later Chickies!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good Afternoon Knitting...I have got 8 rows done on my heel flap. Trying to work like crazy. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You are moving right along there Bitsey! 

Today has been crazy at work. Oh well, makes the day go by faster!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, take it easy.. don't work like crazy.. unless you LOVE IT... 

COOL BEANS!!! You are almost there.. You are a better man than me Gunnga Din!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Gunnga Din????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

DId u guys read this from another post?? Very Appropriate!!!

Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.

A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.

Sound tests have also revealed that these yarns emit a very high-pitched sound heard only by a select few, known as stitchers. When played backward, the sounds are heard as chants...'Buy me! Knit me!' Furthermore, pheromones seem to cause a pathological need to secret the yarn purchases away when one takes them home and blend them into the existing stash. When asked by a significant other if the yarn is new, the reply is, "oh, I've had it for a while!"

In order to overcome the so-called feeding frenzy effect that these yarns cause, one must wear a face mask when entering a storage facility, and use ear plugs to avoid being pulled into their grip. It is also beneficial to enter these storage facilities without the presence of cash or credit cards.

Sad to say, the addictive qualities of this compulsive behavior are cumulative, and are ameliorated only by the purchase of more and more and more yarns. 

No cure is known at this time.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And it is true. I am working fast because I am having fun. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> DId u guys read this from another post?? Very Appropriate!!!
> 
> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> ...


Oh My God! Who has been following Me!!!?????!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The yarn fairies.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, gotta bounce out for a bit. Gotta get payroll done!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu never heard the expression..

Youre a better man than me Gunnga Din???

Bits have you heard of it, before???

It's old..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Of course, English lit, movie with Gary Grant, etc. That is why I know it...I am old. 13 rows on the flap. It was good going to youtube. It just refreshed my memory. Knitting I am not mailing that scarf until thursday. It is rainy and chilly today, tomorrow I am indoors all day and wednesday my little trip to Hospital for that thing. Thursday good as new. When the weather is rainy and chilly, I will do anything to stay indoors. Too may years getting up and leaving for work in the dark and getting home in the dark. No thank you. Ok, chicks back to my heel. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, I totally understand.. I hate the thought of possibly having to go back to work and waking up at the crack of dawn.. And whenever you send out the scarf all will be well..

I haven't received that many yet anyway, and I am not planning on sending them out until at least November (in time for thanksgiving, I hope!)..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You can do it. You are young..Besides if you can get a local job it won't be so bad. My job was about 45 miles away and in a school, so you had to be there by 7 am at least. With traffic heading into D.C. you usually figured on an hour and a half for drive time. I am thrilled I am retired. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know I can do it.. but I don't want to!!! lol

And if I do get a job (after 7 years in retirement!! BTW) I would rather do it in Florida than here in Arizona (I have looked and haven't gotten any replies in Arizona at all)

I have connections in Florida so that it will be easier to get a job there.

Just have to make decisions and move forward.. Seems we are stuck at the moment...

Waiting to see what will happen with the house, I guess..

Anyway.. enough about me!!!

What are you making for dinner tonight??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tonight leftovers, tomorrow soft-boiled egg and dry toast. Let the good times roll. Going to continue on my sock today, but turning the heel tomorrow will wait until thursday. I can't be interrupted when I start that, so not tomorrow, so will start another scarf or a hat. So I will wait and send everything together.

Id your house sale takes a while....what about a temp agency...I don't know what kind of employment you are looking for.....or subbing at a school. Those jobs usually pay fairly well.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

we will see kiddo, we will see!

going to continue one of my scarves too.. waiting for some yarn to show up.. My mom brought me yarn so we will see what we get and I have to make her something from it too!

Knitting and this forum really is my saving grace otherwise I would have no hair left from all the pulling!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never heard the expression before. 

I wish I were retired. I dream about it constantly. Oh well, hopefully with in the next 4 years. I'm hoping by the time I'm 57 I will retire. "crossing fingers and toes"

Leftovers for dinner here too. Forgot to take something out of the freezer. So leftovers or if someone wants eggs I will cook them eggs. Me....probably leftover soup! It was good!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, what expression?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> YOu never heard the expression..
> 
> Youre a better man than me Gunnga Din???
> 
> ...


Never heard of this expression!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, sounds like perfect weather for soup!!!

I have to think of what to make.. have leftover chicken that I am going to make into chicken salad for Kal, he loves that..

maybe I'll just have oatmeal or something easy.. so not in the mood to cook after the holiday..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I could eat oatmeal anytime. I love it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How many rows are your heel flaps.....mine says 28 rows. Bits( this is fingering yarn)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Watch the movie with Cary Grant.....It was about British military in India. Gunga Din was the servant. Gosh I hope that is correct. It has been forever since I saw it. Also wasn't it a poem by Kipling?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.bartleby.com/103/48.html


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How do you have the time to find this stuff. So my old grey cells were correct. That makes me feel good. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

GOOGLE is your friend!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Your right.....you all are a kick. My hubby keeps say to me, remember you don't really know who these people are...they could be men pretending to be women. I just looked at him and said not really. I said how many men are going to dress up like women and dance around in the socks they knitted. Not too many. He is worried one of you all is a serial killer...I just looked at him. I mean really. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So he said well, just be careful. I said I will. Sometimes men, these people need a hobby when they retire.
Especially when they weather turns and it is cooler. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny, I think they all think the same...

The only problem I have is knowing that more people are reading us then posting and when we write something a bit personal, I get nervous.. I don't even post anything on Facebook etc..

But you guys all seem like friends already...

When I first met Kal I brought a box of cereal with me and gave it to him, just incase he was a cereal killer!!! Get it???? 

Wish there was a way for us to chat privately together and not this way... 

Skype? maybe?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who knows, I am going to stop knitting aor a while...my hinny has been in this chair all day. My bottom is going to look like one of those women with those wide, wide bottomas. Ok, standing up and walking around. Later. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't do my heels by the row. I had to measure them out. About 2- 2/12 inches.

You ladies are my friends. I don't think ill of any of you. And I would never kill anykind of cereal...I like it! LOL

I have no idea how skype works. I can txt message on the phone. I can email. I can PM.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

skype is simple.. you just download the program and follow instructions (put in a username and password) and find friends who are on skype.. easy..

When I see you (November hopefully) I can show you!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OR we can join yahoo chat. There you can have a private chat room and lock out the unwanted.

Or ICQ?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me Nina. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you make it up here in November!!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i used to be very nervous about putting my info. on the monthly swaps. i've never interacted on the internet before, except talking to my brother. i can't sit all day either. i start to feel stiff and sore if i sit too long. i hope sewbiz shows us her shawl with the sequins when she's done. that looks very pretty. its been cool & rainy here too. still looks gloomy outside. i miss the sunlight. i just got done with one square. on to the another one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, Just getting ready to leave and heard you talking. How have you been? Are you working on socks? Bitsey

What is happening in November..Barb are you and knitting having a meet=up?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

MAYBE we are. Nina has a friend who lives less than an hour away from me. She's hoping to visit her in November and if she does, we are going to meet up. So I have my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And I'm meeting up with City in 2 weeks at the Rhinebeck Festival. I can't wait.

I still want us to all meet up!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, yes, i'm still working on my socks. i'm still on the 1st one though. i'm on the "foot" rnd. now. i'm okay. i had a stomach virus the other day that went thru me quickly. i think my resistance was down alittle from the stress of moving and being up higher where it is much cooler. in wilkes-barre, is actually warmer. my son starts his burger king job today. i hope he does good.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, you lucky ducks. I know you will have fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I still think a trip to VA for everyone is in order! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, he should do fine. After all, he is going to school and working hard so he should do just fine. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree Maryrose, you son will do fine. Besides he and you have all of us pulling for ya's!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb that would be fun...but not until next spring or summer. Once winter sets in I am a home body. Plus you all up north will have lots of "Weather". Maybe we will just jump on a plane and go to Arizona. Of course, I live with this man who cannot possibly live by himself.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maryrose, I was a manager of Burger King many many years ago.. They are a good company to work for and very understanding.. Or at least the company I worked for was...

He will excel if he is anything like his Mom!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We are all pitching for him.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok I'm chiming in again! LOL I would love to hang out with everyone. We can do AOL chat also... If everyone has aol. BUt i wonder if it would be the same. I know all of us like to visit/chat/watch other pages and the convenience of having it here works for some. I don't mind, cause I can open up another tab on my screen.... I can also help explain if needed. 

Hey Barbara! You can drive down to meet here... (Who's in between??) Maryrose? WE can hop in my minivan and drive down to meet Bitsey. All of us can drive down to meet Nina when she gets to FL and then we will go across to Sewbiz... Whomever is in between can hop in! LOL YES?? OR We can all pick a state NONE of us are from and fly to meet there.  We can have an adventure!! 

Bitsey you're working that sock pretty quick now!! Nice!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck to your son Maryrose


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you ladies. well, i'm going off forwhile. i have some light cleaning to do, and make sure my son has something to eat before he goes to work, then tonite more knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm willing to drive or fly. Works for me. If we end up in VA I'm driving, if we end up in Florida, I'll probably drive. Only 24 hrs drive for me. One day to VA.

Never been to AZ...hmmmmm

Bitsey, I agree, it would have to be spring or summer.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you maryrose. Yes, cannot deal with that now. Feel real good about the sock..wasn't yesterday, but after watching the youtube...that made me remember the lessons. Going to start a scarf tomorrow....cause that can be interrupted. Bits

Off to check to see if the mail has come. Later Chicks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, ladies if you want to come to Arizona you better do it quick cause I don't plan on beginning here much longer!!!
Hopefully, before the New Year (January) I want to be out of here.. Hopefully!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd rather visit in Florida, because, I have family and friends in Florida too! LOL Cheaper for me!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ME too!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.bartleby.com/103/48.html


Bartleby the scribe... Thanks for posting that, Nina. It reminded me of my Dad, long since gone. He would recite famous literature like that to me, all my life. He memorized that stuff in grade school and never forgot it.

He was born in 1918, so that was back when kids got more education in the first 6 years than they are graduating with today!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Your right.....you all are a kick. My hubby keeps say to me, remember you don't really know who these people are...they could be men pretending to be women. I just looked at him and said not really. I said how many men are going to dress up like women and dance around in the socks they knitted. Not too many. He is worried one of you all is a serial killer...I just looked at him. I mean really. Bits


We grown women have instincts about these things... We can sniff out a fake.

Gotta love your hubby tho. He's trying to protect you. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, that is so true! Kids today can't even write a check!! I had a tenant (college student) hand me a check for her rent, I notice right away there was no signature. I handed it back to her and said she forgot to sign it. She said "Oh" and turned it over to "endorse it"! I had to tell her where to sign the check!!! This is college, Junior Year!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The only problem I have is knowing that more people are reading us then posting and when we write something a bit personal, I get nervous..


I think so too... So we have to remember not to say anything we wouldn't want 10,000 people to know! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> MAYBE we are. Nina has a friend who lives less than an hour away from me. She's hoping to visit her in November and if she does, we are going to meet up. So I have my fingers and toes crossed.


You need to take Nina to WEBS!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > MAYBE we are. Nina has a friend who lives less than an hour away from me. She's hoping to visit her in November and if she does, we are going to meet up. So I have my fingers and toes crossed.
> ...


It's in the plan!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the plan, stan!!!

I can't believe I lived in the area for over 10 years and didn't go to either Webs or Rhinebeck Sheep fair!!! 

What is wrong with me? I lived in the perfect area for knitting and didn't knit??????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with you woman???? LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

A meet-up in FL sounds great... next summer? Or maybe Spring? (Not as hot...) 

My hubby doesn't do well being left home alone either (and doesn't travel), so will have to work on that.

Barb, kids only use debit cards these day. Many do not write checks. I think they all should take Consumer Math, just to function in our society.

Maryrose, hope your son has a great first day on his new job! Glad you are feeling better, too. I will stream block the shawl soon and show you an update on it. It may be a while before I can actually complete it, with all the projects I have started. It's pretty, and the sparklies are actually crystal beads, not sequins.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What's the difference between stream blocking and regular blocking???

Basically what's stream blocking?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Spring sounds much better to me. I know it can got way hot in Florida! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And we can go to the beach!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, the beach sounds good, but i'm not going into the water. No way. I love the beach, hate the water. Not really the water, but hate the creatures with teeth that live in it. I have a severe shark phobia!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What's the difference between stream blocking and regular blocking???
> 
> Basically what's stream blocking?


Using steam to block... I do most of my blocking that way, fast and easy. You can pin part of something out on the ironing board and shoot steam through it to block it.

Really the only thing I do not block this way are my big shawls that need to be aggressively blocked. I use blocking wires and pin them apart on a spare bed and leave them to dry.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, the beach sounds good, but i'm not going into the water. No way. I love the beach, hate the water. Not really the water, but hate the creatures with teeth that live in it. I have a severe shark phobia!


Most sharks would never fool with you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am not taking any chances with the sharks. No way. I'd rather eat them then they eat me!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, you must have seen Soul Surfer... Shark attack is very rare and unusual.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and yet...I'm fasinated by them. I watch shark week all the time on TV LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So in Belize you didn't swim in the ocean? What a waste, girl!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just refuse to take the chance. But I could sit all day on the beach, reading, sleeping, and of course, knitting!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Swimming in the ocean is an incredible feeling of freedom. All the years I lived in Hawaii, I LIVED at the beach and loved to swim and bodysurf for hours.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

At the "split" in Belize, there's a section that I go in. It's not deep, and a lot of people. There are even picnic tables in the water! But I don't go "out" in the water, I don't scubba dive, that's hubby's thing. I just can't do it. But I will go on a boat and go fishing anytime.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm ready to go!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

If I were at home I could post a pick of the split. It's way too cool!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann,
I am in whenever you are all ready. My sister lives there. A ways from Bitsey, but I can work on that. Maybe fly to closer to Bits and have sis meet me there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Or like City said, we will just drive to everyone and pick everyone up! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and then disappear into the night???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Is ICQ still around? I had a number that was only 5 digits long. I loved it. One time all my children were on it and we had a wonderful time. And it was just us. What a great idea.



Barbara Ann said:


> OR we can join yahoo chat. There you can have a private chat room and lock out the unwanted.
> 
> Or ICQ?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know about ICQ anymore. I had it years ago. Loved it.

Yes, Nina, we will slip away into the night, and day!

And Bonnie will need to give lessons, I still don't understand charts!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, time to get out of here.

Later Chicks with Sticks!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

there are many im's around
msn, aol, icq, yahoo.....

i use msn for talking to the better half when hes away, other than that i use facebook chat for family.

We are coming over the pond to Oregan and cali in May next year.....for two weeks...

dont know realistically how close or far that is for you....

Night all, time for austrailian masterchef xx


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, that's on the other side of the country! I wish you were coming to the Eastern part instead of the Western part.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The split in Caye Caulker, Belize!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

See, I went in the water. Me trying to learn how to windsurf. I failed. Each time the instructor let go of the board, I went overboard! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Are we showing pix of vacations???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we were talking about the split in belize earlier. And that i have a fear of sharks. I prefer to stay on the beach, but I did go in the water in belize. It's so crystal clear, how can you not? you can see the starfish on the bottom!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's beautiful.. I loved snorkeling in Belize.. (Couldn't go diving, Kal doesn't know how, didn't want to leave him alone)... The Caribbean Ocean is so beautiful..I feel in love with Belize too..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry for the interruption, but a note was sent to the Sept. Swap from Hook. The swaps have been canceled until January. The swap got very big, plus with family obligations it could not be handled. So they are talking to Alberta also, and trying to work the swap out for January and for the swaps to happen in February. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i just read it too about canceling the swaps til january.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well, I guess they finally surfaced...

They should pass it to someone else who has less responsibilities in their lives and can handle it..

JMHO cause I am out of it anyway!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> The split in Caye Caulker, Belize!


Man, look at the color of that water! Did the locals tell you all that sharks were a problem?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> See, I went in the water. Me trying to learn how to windsurf. I failed. Each time the instructor let go of the board, I went overboard! LOL


Windsurfing is very hard to learn-- way harder than just regular surfing. One lesson won't do it. It can take months to be able to windsurf well.

But bless your little heart for trying!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Why the death grip on the swap? Someone else who wants to run it should just announce an alternate swap and let everyone go there. Then Hook and Tracy can bow out gracefully... There can be more than ONE swap.

Christmas is the time people usually want to swap! Sounds like they don't want to do it, but don't want to give it up. Schizo...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I would have gone diving with Barbara's Hubby!!!!!!

And yes there are many sharks in those waters.. but you know.. if your time is up, it's up!!!!!

I have dived and swam in tons of different waters around the world.. (dived with tiger sharks right above me) but it wasn't my time, so I am still here to drive you guys nuts!!!!

So live your life, and enjoy it... cause you never know!!!!

Barbara when you live there you can really learn windsurfing and then when we visit you can teach us!!! How's that sound????

Imagine us old biddies (I know I know.. dont go calling us old!!!) all on windsurfers.. pulling that damn sail!!!! 

Wish I had a camera for my imagination it would be hilarious!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz.. others have volunteered but they arent picking up on that since they dont read the whole thread...

Egos!! that's all I am saying...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I would have gone diving with Barbara's Hubby!!!!!!
> 
> And yes there are many sharks in those waters.. but you know.. if your time is up, it's up!!!!!
> 
> ...


Start building up your quadriceps NOW, ladies! :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No thank you, do not swim in water that has critters. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbiz.. others have volunteered but they arent picking up on that since they dont read the whole thread...
> 
> Egos!! that's all I am saying...


That's why I say, BYPASS THEM. They don't read ANY of the thread. That was the first red flag...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbiz, we can all go a month earlier and you can train us first!!!!

Except Bits.. she can watch from the shore!!! If she sees a shark she can blow a whistle...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Let them do their swap the way they want...I, frankly scarlett do not care. If we are doing our own that gets rid of some folks for them, I also read that some of the UK ladies want to start their own swap. I think that is great and postage is not a problem. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Knitting, I'm going to finish my KnitLocker scarf tonight. Woo hoo! Then I'll start another hat... maybe a helmet liner so you can see one in person.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a Canadian one too.. and I think they started an Australian one ..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Let them do their swap the way they want...I, frankly scarlett do not care. If we are doing our own that gets rid of some folks for them, I also read that some of the UK ladies want to start their own swap. I think that is great and postage is not a problem. Bitsey


The Aussies already have their own swap. I thought the Brits did, too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So they will eventually have less to work with. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbiz, we can all go a month earlier and you can train us first!!!!
> 
> Except Bits.. she can watch from the shore!!! If she sees a shark she can blow a whistle...


I never learned how to windsurf. I bodysurf or boogieboard. Anyone can do that. But I can help train your quads! :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe they keep this up and will be back down to the original 50


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I tried to surf years ago.. couldn't even get up!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, gotta leave you if I'm going to get the scarf done tonight... Have fun chatting, Chicks!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey my chicks..heading off to my chair vegge out alittle and watch the tube and then to bed...Tomorrow's my day to take it easy...will work on a hat for the troops. In the morning Chicks with sticks. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Phew! Almost 10pm already?! My goodness. Where does the time go??

Belize......... one day!  It looks so beautiful. 

So here's a BIG question. Squares? Blankets? Yay or Nay? I am happy with either returning them or putting them together for charity. Maybe a lap blanket as there aren't very many. I want to be responsible and quick about this, so i'll try to put together a message as soon as possible.

Sewbiz! Your squares are BEAUTIFUL! May I post a picture?? I'll post in the other thread...............

I received other's as well.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh hey! You know that hat i was working on?? Unfortunately the would be owner could not fit it. I'm making another one. She doesn't really know.... Her head is a little larger than the pattern was made for. I will however give her both hats... her daughter can wear a matching one!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I don't know what to say except maybe I will bow out too. I feel all the pressure here and it isn't anything I can do a whit about. I give up. Sounds like even if they fixed everything it won't be a success. They said there might be some changes, so it might make things different. Sounds like you no longer want to do a gift for them. Make it a charity thing instead.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Alberta, how are you today?! 

I would still do it. I give credit where credit is due. And you all have put in more than your fair share of work thus far... However, I wanted it to be a group effort. I've only received squares from 8 people including me. That's a ways off from 250..... 

I'm asking for everyone's input.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, are we still making the squares for tracy & hookneedler? i just want to know so i'm not knitting them for nothing.


----------



## MissLily (Aug 3, 2011)

HI Everyone... New here to the resort. I can clean the rooms..lol
MissLily


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey city, They have sent more to knitting haven't they. I was going to send, but had none of the cotton blend asked for. But if I ever find any I would be glad to send some. Not much you can do with 8 squares. I just think people got a little discouraged.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good girl. Glad you started at high number pages. Nobody ever go=es back to page 1. Welcome


MissLily said:


> HI Everyone... New here to the resort. I can clean the rooms..lol
> MissLily


----------



## MissLily (Aug 3, 2011)

thank you..yeah like 300 plus pages back...yahoo.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, we are so talkative and always something interesting from travel to cooking, and even surprisingly knitting. As I said you will love it. Not too many here right now but stay tuned. Gets pretty chatty here.


MissLily said:


> thank you..yeah like 300 plus pages back...yahoo.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i would be glad to make cotton-blend squares but joann's don't seem to sell that kind of yarn. besides, for my financial situation, the acrylic yarn i haves lots of. and i have sugarncream yarn too. for my socks, i've been buying sock yarn at joann's too. i did buy last yr. some bernat gray sock yarn from royal yarns, but i can't buy that all the time.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree. Maybe someone wants to send us a care package of cotton blend yarn. LOLOLOL


----------



## MissLily (Aug 3, 2011)

re swaps: I only know about gifts we sent to our pal that was given to us. There is/was a square swap going on? Must have been going on before I joined this site.? I'll help if I can.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

to MissLily: knittingneedles is in charge of arcylic squares, (such as red heart yarn, etc) and citynenanyc is in charge of cotton blend yarns for knitting or crocheting squares for an afghan for tracy & hookneedler.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes MissLily, it is 7 " squares for an afghan blanket for hook and Tracy. But acrylic goes to knittingneedles, and cotton blend to citynenanyc. Knit or crochet but exactly 7". Pm each for address where to send blocks.



MissLily said:


> re swaps: I only know about gifts we sent to our pal that was given to us. There is/was a square swap going on? Must have been going on before I joined this site.? I'll help if I can.


----------



## MissLily (Aug 3, 2011)

maryrose said:


> to MissLily: knittingneedles is in charge of arcylic squares, (such as red heart yarn, etc) and citynenanyc is in charge of cotton blend yarns for knitting or crocheting squares for an afghan for tracy & hookneedler.


ok, Thank You. Making these for a Thank You gift for them?


----------



## MissLily (Aug 3, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Yes MissLily, it is 7 " squares for an afghan blanket for hook and Tracy. But acrylic goes to knittingneedles, and cotton blend to citynenanyc. Knit or crochet but exactly 7". Pm each for address where to send blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok..thank you for the info.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

SO far I have received only one granny square..It's actually quite nice.. 

I know there should be others in the mail.. Just waiting for them to be transferred from Vegas to Arizona... SO I am sure they will be trickling in!!

And City you are right, they worked really hard for many months, just because things got fudged in Sept.. doesn't mean it hasn't been working before.

I wish they would allow some others to take it over, many have volunteered.. 

I am done with the swaps myself for the moment..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitting, how many blocks have you gotten so far? I know my intentions were good, but I haven't gotten to do any. I will still try, I will have to ask for your address agaun when I have them to send. You are a hard girl to keep up with. LOL


----------



## MissLily (Aug 3, 2011)

well, girls thanks for letting me jump in...I must get to bed...hope to chat again soon..nite to all.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow...10 pages!!! Thought I'd chat , now I am too sleepy after all my nite time reading...( hope you all have a blessed day/nite wherever you are)

Will try to find time to finish my square....as a school slp and a 4h mom, I understand our ladies being overwhelmed...

Also could see them being hesitAnt to hand off the swap too quickly, due to needing to be sure of who would be the right person out of the ones who volunteered....will wait to see whAt happens with all that


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i got done with one 7 inch square, now i just started my 2nd one. i'll make a small bunch then mail them to you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Phew! Almost 10pm already?! My goodness. Where does the time go??
> 
> Belize......... one day!  It looks so beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tania... I think you will have the squares there so why not put them together for a lap blanket for a charity? If you want to say anything in the thread, you might just say change of plans due to the uncertainty of the swap. I don't think anyone will be upset with that. You may need to nudge them a bit or remind those who said they would send some. It wouldn't be fair for you to have to knit all the rest yourself. If you end up with way too few, didn't Knitting say she could take them to make a Knit Locker blanket? Just whatever you think. It's your baby...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, I have one so far.. that's it.. I have heard that there are others on the way.. but so far just one that I got today! 

It's the first granny square I actually like.. when I get a bunch I'll post a pix of it and the others.. (if I get more)..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'd be happy to mail some of my cottonease to you, Maryrose. If you think you can make some 7" squares with it, PM me your mailing address and I'll fix you up. These would be partial skeins, but plenty to do several blocks.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i would make them, but are they going to tracy & hookneedler? or are they going somewhere else?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have no clue.. letting city make the decision! She started the whole thing!!! lol...

And silly me.. I fell into it too!!!

And both of us, have never done anything like this ourselves..

Hope eventually, it will get worked out and become something nice, no matter where it goes..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i could only make a small bunch then i'm done. this project should be advertized on this forum in another thread such as: "we need volunteers to knit or crochet 7 inch squares for afghans for tracy & hookneedler. (i don't know hookneedler's real name). and maybe more ladies will chip in. i like doing them, but i see we need more ladies to help.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i would, but i'm already knitting the acrylic ones for knittingneedles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City will read this and probably discuss it with all the ladies and we will all decide together... 
That's probably the fairest way to do it..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon all, well it was back to work today I usually pop on quickly in the morning so the catch up isn't so many pages in the afternoon but I started work early so I could finish a bit earlier. 
I think the biggest problem with the swap was probably the huge number and alot of people didn't seem to understand what they had to do so that complicated it all and would have resulted in alot of confusion and fixing up for the organisers.
I am looking forward to our Christmas swap I have been looking around already for ideas.
Sewbiz its sad to say but I needed to have a good clean up as I have become very slack since discovering Kp in May and can waste hours looking at links.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can totally relate Trac... House is falling down around my ears!!! not really!! lol....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I guess I should think about cooking dinner!I think I could happily have a toasted sandwich most nights, no washing up!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey,It is sweet and wise that your hubby says to be careful online. I must say I have never chatted online except on facebook which I have set to the highest privacy settings.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning dears! 

I posted a msg in the swap page. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23581-46.html#551516


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No thank you, do not swim in water that has critters. Bits


I have to agree with Bitsey!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No critters for me either! I'm very much a chicken! lol 

Hiya Barbara


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodmorning Tania!

Goodmorning Ladies.

Another crazy ass day. Sorry, been frustrated trying to deal with the mortgage company and insurance company to get the damages repaired on the house that was damaged by Hurricane Irene. All this time has passed and I feel like I'm still sitting on square one!!

I need a vacation! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man. Sorry to hear. 

Beliiiiize! Just let your mind drift away


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, I can not wait for Rhinebeck. I can't stop thinking about it. I can't wait to meet you. Be forwarned, I'm a big hugger!! LOL OMG, I just can't wait. We are going to have so much fun. I'll bring my camera so we can get pics of us and post them here for the ladies. Maybe they will feel like they were with us. I just want to dive into the yarn!!!Whoohoo!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't wait too!  All the goodies!! I keep putting away a few more bucks LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Going to be starting a hat for the soldiers.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I went and read the swap thread... saw Hook's post and all. I think the way to go is for people who want to swap to organize their own local swaps. Why should 250 wait til January because 2 don't have time? LOL... All anyone would have to do is post a new topic in Main about a "Kentucky Swap" or an "Illinois Swap" or wherever they live. Not a big deal.

If the big one ever resurfaces, they can rejoin.

Alberta, I sincerely hope that list is forthcoming. If they would just read their PMs they would see who has not gotten a box. I am ready to help when you need me. 

Did you guys see that one swapper made A PAIR OF HANDKNIT SOCKS for their swap pal? Wow! That is a serious investment of time. I'm impressed. That's the best swap gift I've seen yet. I know you guys can appreciate that one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Before I do my hair...good morning all. Busy morning ...at the forum and here in my house.  I really like either regional or thread swaps. That way you kind of know everyone. Bits...Off to the dryer.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need a BIG pile of sand to stick my head in!! Frustrating day!

AUGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Take a deep breath...things will be all right. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Popping in for a moment


I see some small swaps are already beginning to get organized

B... Hope your day gets better... Very difficult dealing with ins comps...as if you did not have enough to keep you busy...prayers!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara when you get home today... go play with your yarn stash LOL I did this on Sunday and was VERY therapeutic! HAHAHA


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning all...

Barbara, in Arizona/Nevada they have these attorneys who's ad goes like this..

"When the Insurance company says you don't need an attorney...

Get an attorney"...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting, Of course they say get an attorney...I hate these ambulance chasers....They need tort reform. Anyway had my lunch...soft-boiled egg and 3/4 piece of dry toast. Yummy! It is keeping me from feeling like I am starving...I cannot wait for tomorrow morning to be over....Big Mac here I come. Bits

PS Barbara...how is your sissie doing? Good, I hope. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Nina! Hi Bitsey!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies, I just got a call from the school nurse saying someone needs to pick my niece up as she has an ear ache. STOP THE WORLD, I NEED TO GET OFF!!

I went down to the production floor and told my Brother-in-law he's gonna have a short pay, go get his kid!! I just can't leave work right now. 

No real change with my sister yet. She's going to see another specialist tomorrow, so hopefully things will look up. I'll be glad when this nightmare is over!

Ok, I just need to sit and knit. I can feel my blood pressure drop when I touch the needles and yarn...therapy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI City, HI Bits, Hi Barbara, Hi Sewbiz... lol....got to go check out this new (for me) LYS.. I need buttons for a neckwarmer I made.. and send out a shawl that I made last year for my sis.. (HOMESPUN, UGH!!!) What did I know back then?? But my sis will love it.. soft and yummy.. UGH...
It's her 64th birthday... and she is still a hippie!! Hope there are more squares in the Post Box waiting for me!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Know anyone who wants to buy a motorcycle parts business in Florida??? My buddy has to leave the country, his visa is up and the Attorney working it, totally screwed up.. so he has to leave after 10 years of building up this business.. he wants to either sell it directly or get a partner who can take care of it while he is out of the country for 3 years..
He has contracts with major motorcycle companies to produce product for them... 

I figured, you never know who knows who....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.wareaglemotorcycles.com/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Now there's a job I can handle. I love motorcycles! Can I spend the day riding them?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

SBG I am ready but I am getting the idea that smaller local swaps are better. AND when they are able to come back it won't be so incredibly huge. I will offer to keep doing missing swaps as I already have my list. Just let me know if I can help whereever. Or I can share the list if you want someone else to do it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Now there's a job I can handle. I love motorcycles! Can I spend the day riding them?


Take a look at his site and the bikes he has made.. he is a true artist...

he is a good friend of mine.. and it's ridiculous what INS does.. they let undocumented workers be here for years without paying taxes etc.. but he employs 10 people (families) revenue of $$$$$$ and they are throwing them out of the country?? How does that make sense???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OOOPS, is this considered a political discussion??? a big no no on this site???

Anyway, off to the LYS for buttons...

See ya later, alligators!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I checked out the site, and the bikes. The bikes are awesome!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, now he needs to find a partner who will manage the business while he is gone for 3 years..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wanna move to florida??? It will get you closer to Belize!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would. But I don't know anything about running a motorcycle shop. I could do the books. I don't have the cash to invest either!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon all. It has been an alright day. It will be better tomorrow at 12 noon. Barb, I bought the book The Knitting Harlot, am I going to like this book or is it very serious? I also picked up the book The YadaYada Prayer Group which looks like it is funny. Have not done much knitting...maybe 8 rows. But I have been busy. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, why doesn't that guy just renew his visa? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ahhh, everyone has taken a break. Later chicks.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

im having to redo sleeves on this damn stupid bolero, think they messed up a size on the pattern.....was hoping to show it and my ladybug today ...

Ive signed up for the uk swap, but would quite happily do a thread swap with you ladies... i know i dont contribute much but i read every page, laughing and crying several times a day lol

now back to my sleeve!lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why do you have to re-do the sleeves? Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

the sleeves that correspond to the size were too small, but i can use them on the size 20" boleros im doing for the twins...go figure


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, don't leave us...stay....even though you do a swap with UK stay here....we would miss you terribly. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi, if you want you can do both swaps. We are only doing one for the Holidays, Christmas. Not monthly.

Bitsey, you will love the Yarn Harlot. It is funny as hell!! I will have to check out the other book you bought. I've never heard of it. Is is a knitting book or just a fun book? Yada Yada Prayer Book, I will have to do some research.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi said:


> im having to redo sleeves on this damn stupid bolero, think they messed up a size on the pattern.....was hoping to show it and my ladybug today ...
> 
> Ive signed up for the uk swap, but would quite happily do a thread swap with you ladies... i know i dont contribute much but i read every page, laughing and crying several times a day lol
> 
> now back to my sleeve!lol


you don't need to chat as much as we do. We love having you around when ever you can give us the time. We all look for you, so please continue to join us as you can! :thumbup:


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a box full of stuff for swaps lol, every time i saw something i bought it! i will do both if its ok with you xx

nearly finished this cardi!

im glad you miss me, i miss you too when im in the other room watching tv...kids wont let me have a tv in here, they say they would lose me in my corner, surrounded by bits of stash, and the pc!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I bought that other book at one of these discount type junk shops...where they sell stuff from bankrupt business. etc. Anyway it has a fun cover..hot pink and four pairs of feet with colorful socks on. It was written by Neta Jackson, but I don't see where she has written anything else But the back says she has other Yada books. who knows. It could be a stinker. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That sounds like my craft room! I do have a tv in there, but I do not have a comfy chair at the moment. If I put one in there I would become a basement dweller. Hubby would have a fit! He already calls himself a "knit-widower". LOL

send your info to Sewbizgirl. She will organize us for the Swap. We used the form for the Main Swap. Fill in the questionaire and send to Bonnie. I'm so very pleased you will be joining us for the swap. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to look up the author.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits! There's a whole series of these Yada Yada books! They look like great reading!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, since we're knitting or crocheting squares, are you going to be able to get tracy and hookneedler's home address? i'm just curious.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sure Alberta will be able to get that information when the afghans are ready.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

i have an acrylic granny done...kinda swamped with boleros lol.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Knitting, why doesn't that guy just renew his visa? Bits


He did that as many times as he could..He should not have been extending his visa but working on that green card.. but he was working with a immigration attorney and assumed that he knew what he was doing..

The attorney that he has should have applied by a certain date and didn't and that is what got him into trouble..

People need to pay attention when they hire an attorney and not expect the attorney to do anything right.. watch them like hawks...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wasnt there a book and then movie called yada yada sister club or something like that???

I went to the LYS.. very nice ladies but not so friendly.. waited for me to ask around.. and again, to knit with them you have to knit with their yarns... Oh well.. on my own again!!!! 

But Joyce from the LYS in Vegas has been checking up on me, making sure everything is fine knitting wise and that I don't need any help..

She told me to send her samples of the crazy yarns I purchased in Argentina and she would help me figure out what to do with them!!! Now that is an amazing woman!!!!
Love her to death and beyond... actually, hope that in the afterlife they have the best yarn shop ever, and we can sit and knit forever and ever and ever... wouldn't that be cool?

You would think that clouds would spin into some really nice and soft yarns????

Boy, you would think I was on something..

I was going to erase half of what I just wrote.. but then thought ... why not post it!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I need a BIG pile of sand to stick my head in!! Frustrating day!
> 
> AUGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is there no one you can FIRE!? :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing about the addresses for tracyh and hooknneedler... 

Let's see if they are around once we need the addresses..

If they don't answer.. well charity gets them, I guess and it will be their loss!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

who do i send acrylic squares to?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ME!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> SBG I am ready but I am getting the idea that smaller local swaps are better. AND when they are able to come back it won't be so incredibly huge. I will offer to keep doing missing swaps as I already have my list. Just let me know if I can help whereever. Or I can share the list if you want someone else to do it.


If you don't get your list from Hook by the weekend, you can always post for people who are missing a swap to PM you directly, and just assign from there. I don't know if you want that much work, tho... And you would have to get their swap info from them to give to the angels. It may be a big job this month. I think your angels are ready to go... I hope you have enough of them. If not, you could ask for more volunteers. I could do up to two boxes...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi all... Dissi just joined our swap. Here are the names of everyone who has joined:
Dissi, Bitsey, KnittingNeedles, Barbara Ann, Trasara, OneSouthernGal, Citynenanyc, and MOI... Eight of us, so far. There are a couple of us who have not committed yet. That's okay if you can't do it, but if you are thinking about it please decide soon. By the middle of the month I want to go ahead and assign partners so we have plenty of time. It's a good idea to send international packages early because the mail slows down at Christmas. It once took a month for a Christmas package I sent my daughter in the UK to reach her. She got it in January... ;o( Normally it took less than two weeks. So we have to have some extra time.

How about we say partners will be assigned by Oct. 15? That gives you over a month to work on your gift, and then a month for it to travel. Dissi and Trasara, do you think it will take over a month for our boxes to reach you, or vice versa?


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

usually within week n half here....but when i sent to bitsey it took nearly a month, bless her she gave up all hope of her ginger nuts lol

so fine with me, nov 25th is my post date to family in cali n oregon..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That sounds great. I can't wait. My concentration has been off today. Did not get much done....... better tomorrow night. Bits

Barb, what did you goggle the author? I will check her out. B


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

If you gals decide on a swap before the "real swap" resumes,please count me in.I,too,have been buying up a storm,assuming that this idea would last forever.Thanks,Maureen


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hopefully, we will have an even number of people wanting to swap!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hopefully, we will have an even number of people wanting to swap!


If it comes to not having an even amount,I could easily do two swaps...my closet runneth over! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > SBG I am ready but I am getting the idea that smaller local swaps are better. AND when they are able to come back it won't be so incredibly huge. I will offer to keep doing missing swaps as I already have my list. Just let me know if I can help whereever. Or I can share the list if you want someone else to do it.
> ...


I too am ready to send out angel swaps. Just give me the word. I've got some stuff set aside already.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> That sounds great. I can't wait. My concentration has been off today. Did not get much done....... better tomorrow night. Bits
> 
> Barb, what did you goggle the author? I will check her out. B


Bitsey, I went to Barnes and Noble website. www.bn.com and put in the author and hit search. All those series of yada yada books come up!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it doesn't matter if the number is even or not. Just that we all have a name assigned. If 5 go in the hat, then 5 come out.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maureenb said:


> If you gals decide on a swap before the "real swap" resumes,please count me in.I,too,have been buying up a storm,assuming that this idea would last forever.Thanks,Maureen


be sure to send your info to Sewbizgirl.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll have to look for those books too.. Gonna go to the library on Sunday..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

BTW, I got the packages that went all screwy because of the moves...

And Pakniter made some really nice scarves and squares..


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

im on the band....going back to ladybugs tommoro!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi all... Dissi just joined our swap. Here are the names of everyone who has joined:
> Dissi, Bitsey, KnittingNeedles, Barbara Ann, Trasara, OneSouthernGal, Citynenanyc, and MOI... Eight of us, so far. There are a couple of us who have not committed yet. That's okay if you can't do it, but if you are thinking about it please decide soon. By the middle of the month I want to go ahead and assign partners so we have plenty of time. It's a good idea to send international packages early because the mail slows down at Christmas. It once took a month for a Christmas package I sent my daughter in the UK to reach her. She got it in January... ;o( Normally it took less than two weeks. So we have to have some extra time.
> 
> How about we say partners will be assigned by Oct. 15? That gives you over a month to work on your gift, and then a month for it to travel. Dissi and Trasara, do you think it will take over a month for our boxes to reach you, or vice versa?


Or the 14th? I'm going to Rhinebeck on the 15th! LOL Need to shop for special items! LOL If not, then that's ok too.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

nite ladies xxx 3 more rows to cast off, will have to wait til tommmoro now xx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb...if 5 go in then 5 come out...that rounds off to ten people...even number. Well, I will try the book, don't know how good it is. I love Janet Evanovich's books....although hers were not what you would call Christian books. Bits. Hollar if anything is happening I'll be there. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner is over. Dogs are fed. Birds are fed. Dishes are done. Time to sit and knit and relax. I'm so tired! But I'm gonna get some knitting done.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sometimes I think mental exhaustion is worst than physical.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I agree. Sometimes it is good to escape. I love an escape....and I think you have to do that every now and again. Why don't you and hubby have a weekend away in December in New York. Just the two of you. I think that would be grand. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

too much going on. Besides, it would not be NY. Mike HATES NY. Well, the city anyway. He likes the country. 

I'd be happy to tell everyone we are going away for a weekend and just stay here! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh I can't wait to find out who my "swapee" is LOL 

Guess what?! When I went to AC Moore this weekend, they were raffling something... i don't even know what it was. Mom kept saying fill it out. BTW her first time there EVER! So she's insisting I fill it out. I do and she does as well. She's like let's fill out TWO! I said no, I wanted to hurry and see the beloved bin!! So........... she calls me this afternoon to tell me SHE WON $200 from AC Moore and she's giving me 100.  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i hope you have a nice weekend vacation. i hope your sister gets well soon.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG! DId you guys hear about the private chopper that went down today by my hospital??? So sad. 5 people were in it and it went down trying to land at 3:22pm at the 34th street heliport... One deceased.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi barbara ann, i hope you have a nice weekend vacation. i hope your sister gets well soon.


Thanks Maryrose. We are not doing anything for the weekend. To much going on right now. But I'm hoping for a peaceful one!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, City, say the prayers. God bless their soul. Well, you are a lucky duck...100 dollars to spend is AC moore a yarn store? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City, that is great! Happy Shopping!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

AC Moore is a craft store. They have yarn and all kinds of crafts.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, is that a yarn store? Or an anything store


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OUch,, that's horrible... so sad..

Barbara, you can go to one of the millions of B&Bs for a Friday night love fest with mike, ever hear of the dreamway lodge? no one will ever find you there, don't even think they have cell service.. and they are just up the road from you..a little rustic but out of the way.

If you want pretty go to lenox.. tons there or "REALLY" go to the resort.. that's a real place in Lenox!!.

Is that too vulgar for you ladies???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, sorry for the twice asked question. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

AC Moore is like Michaels. A little nicer in my opinion.... They have all kinds of crafts. Framing, small wood stuff... paint, beads, loooots of paper crafts.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Or stay home, turn off the TV. Put a Do not disturb sign on the front door and enjoy. Sounds good to me. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What's vulgar? Nothing is vulgar here....and as old as we are. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting! A B&B Vulgar??? I always wondererd what those places are for.........  hehe just kidding!! I would probably sleep the ENTIRE weekend! I have about a million ZZZZZZZZZZZ's to catch up on.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We will be staying home this weekend. Hopefully it will be peaceful. That's all I want!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

How in the world did i miss this??????

http://nycyarncrawl.com/


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope you do get some peace and quiet Barbara!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think knitting thought mentioning a love fest would be vulgar to some. But not us twisted chicks with sticks.

B&B=bed & breakfast. I love staying in B&B's.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb just started reading the Knitting Harlot. I just finished the letter from the cartigan. What a hoot. Love it!! Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah I was being funny... trying to


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So.. knitpicks. How do you guys like them?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like knitpicks. I've order several times from them. I love their needles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I like knitpicks.. only order needles havent ordered the yarn..

but the customer service is amazing.. you tell them something is wrong and they send you a new one, no questions asked..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi citynenanyc, i'm happy for you that your mother won money to shop at AC crafts. there's one in my area too. yes, i read about the airplane crash in NY. sad. well, i'm going to relax for the rest of the nite knitting and crocheting. i feel funny. i hope i don't get the flu. i took a grapeseed capsule. it's supposed to protect you from getting bad colds and flus. i'll see if it works. i get the swanson health catalog & the puritan's pride catalog.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I heard on another thread that sometimes their yarns pill.. I hate that. I have a difficult time buying yarn online anyway.. I want to feel and touch it first..

I buy tons online but not yarn...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was talking about the love fest... the visual was killing me!!! lol...

Went to make dinner, sorry was gone for a while..

Miss me?????????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi citynenanyc, i'm happy for you that your mother won money to shop at AC crafts. there's one in my area too. yes, i read about the airplane crash in NY. sad. well, i'm going to relax for the rest of the nite knitting and crocheting. i feel funny. i hope i don't get the flu. i took a grapeseed capsule. it's supposed to protect you from getting bad colds and flus. i'll see if it works. i get the swanson health catalog & the puritan's pride catalog.


Swanson - like the TV dinners??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I read about the NYC yarn crawl too, also too late to tell you about it...City...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes we missed you Nina!!  

Thank you Maryrose!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I made the best ever poor Rican dish! LOL Mia licked her plate! hahaha All it is is rice with a fried egg on top.......... I made yellow rice with black beans all the typical seasonings.... sazon, adobo, recaito and cilantrillo. When it's done, one egg over easy on top! Voila! LOL Mia's drinking some guava juice to boot =P I'm having iced tea.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Brought some nice yarn in AC Moore when I was in Jersey visiting family..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I made the best ever poor Rican dish! LOL Mia licked her plate! hahaha All it is is rice with a fried egg on top.......... I made yellow rice with black beans all the typical seasonings.... sazon, adobo, recaito and cilantrillo. When it's done, one egg over easy on top! Voila! LOL Mia's drinking some guava juice to boot =P I'm having iced tea.


Love that.. love black beans and rice and the egg is just the cream on top!!

But can't stand guava !!!

I made green curry...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

LADIES, I wanted to announce that our last two Resorters confirmed tonight and our swap is now closed.

I am sorry for any confusion that people may have had. This was not an alternate swap to the Big Swap. This was a private swap among friends that was arranged long before the big swap closed down. It was a one time thing we wanted to do with our Resort buddies, for Christmas only. I am very sorry that our discussion coincided with the closure of the big swap and that some people who haven't been reading along in this thread may have gotten the wrong impression of what we were doing. At any rate, the swap we were discussing (Resort Swap) is closed. 

I will be sending out the partner info by pm, a.s.a.p.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Brought some nice yarn in AC Moore when I was in Jersey visiting family..


where in Jersey? I have family in Jersey. I was born and raised in Jersey and will be Jersey girl always!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Sewbiz!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> LADIES, I wanted to announce that our last two Resorters confirmed tonight and our swap is now closed.
> 
> I am sorry for any confusion that people may have had. This was not an alternate swap to the Big Swap. This was a private swap among friends that was arranged long before the big swap closed down. It was a one time thing we wanted to do with our Resort buddies, for Christmas only. I am very sorry that our discussion coincided with the closure of the big swap and that some people who haven't been reading along in this thread may have gotten the wrong impression of what we were doing. At any rate, the swap we were discussing (Resort Swap) is closed.
> 
> I will be sending out the partner info by pm, a.s.a.p.


Works for me! I want to keep it small and intimate amongst us. I know a little bit about each of you, so picking items will be special. :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I go to the AC Moore in Passaic.... They actually have the best bin yarn! Lol The best one's I've bought at least....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have butterflies in my tummy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Brought some nice yarn in AC Moore when I was in Jersey visiting family..
> ...


Well, lets start with Bergen County then move south to (I don't know the county)

Sis in New Milford, Niece in Teaneck, Cousins in Paramas, Nephew in Hackensack.. another cousin lived in Monteclair...
My daughter lived in Tuckerton for a number of years, nephews in Lakewood, and have cousins in Atlantic City.. (I think they have moved out of there)..

Mom in Brooklyn...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool.. happy it's closed.. It's gonna be a blast.. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, so there are ten of us...wasn't there a mystery movie about ten Indians on an island.....mmmmmmmspooky. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was born in Trenton. Grew up in Burlington. Lived in Maple Shade just before moving up here. Maple Shade is next to Cherry Hill and Camden.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> LADIES, I wanted to announce that our last two Resorters confirmed tonight and our swap is now closed.
> 
> I am sorry for any confusion that people may have had. This was not an alternate swap to the Big Swap. This was a private swap among friends that was arranged long before the big swap closed down. It was a one time thing we wanted to do with our Resort buddies, for Christmas only. I am very sorry that our discussion coincided with the closure of the big swap and that some people who haven't been reading along in this thread may have gotten the wrong impression of what we were doing. At any rate, the swap we were discussing (Resort Swap) is closed.
> So,does this mean that I'm not included in your swap?
> I will be sending out the partner info by pm, a.s.a.p.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, so there are ten of us...wasn't there a mystery movie about ten Indians on an island.....mmmmmmmspooky. Bits


LOL :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Camden,, good place to be from!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Worst city in the country.. ouch!!!!

But now you are up in my favorite neck of the woods!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Is that what we are ...

10 little indians???

DO we get to choose what tribe???

That would be appropriate for Thanksgiving!!\


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Ladies, I have to hit the sack. It's early but it's been a tough day. Going to work a little later than usual in the morning. Have to send kids off to school and take the youngest to the doctor to have her ear checked. Then drop her at school (I hope) and then to work. Then class tomorrow night. I'm tired just thinking about it. I think after this class I'm going to give it rest for awhile. I'm just too tired. Rather stay home and knit in my chair!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oooo....lots of Indian names up here! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't pronounce half of them


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight barbara. Sleep well.

You all mentioned Cherry Hill...I use to work with a girl who grew up in Cherry Hill...she use to tell me stories about skipping school and going to American Bandstand. She was a trip. I am still here..hoping everyone has a good evening will check in later. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Chicks with Sticks.

I'm excited to get my swap name!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am too. I have lots to do after tomorrow. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Me too!!!!! ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Are we allowed to talk to our partners or is it suppose to be a secret????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know what the rules are. But wouldn't it be a whole lot more fun to have a secret? Bits.....and don't leave me hanging...answer.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe we should have a vote???????? Where is the boss?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just kidding...for all of those who take me seriously.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, the swanson health catalog is in north dokota i believe. just type the above in the search and it will come right up. i get "fibro essencials" (certain blend of B vitamins) for i have fibromalgia too. i guess it helps a little. but i'm sensitive to the cold. it's cooler where i live now, so i have to keep warm with my 2 electric small heaters. i can't afford the oil for oil heat yet. i need our box spring first and that's $200.00 incl. for them to ship it to us considering we don't have a truck, just a car. i definitly do not want to catch the flu, nor will i ever get the flu shot. that poor young cheerleader down texas a few yrs. ago got the flu shot & it paralized her. she couldn't move. it didn't agree with her. so i'm not getting it. i'll just try to keep warm and eat right.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, the swanson health catalog is in north dokota i believe. just type the above in the search and it will come right up. i get "fibro essencials" (certain blend of B vitamins) for i have fibromalgia too. i guess it helps a little. but i'm sensitive to the cold. it's cooler where i live now, so i have to keep warm with my 2 electric small heaters. i can't afford the oil for oil heat yet. i need our box spring first and that's $200.00 incl. for them to ship it to us considering we don't have a truck, just a car. i definitly do not want to catch the flu, nor will i ever get the flu shot. that poor young cheerleader down texas a few yrs. ago got the flu shot & it paralized her. she couldn't move. it didn't agree with her. so i'm not getting it. i'll just try to keep warm and eat right.


I feel the same way. Don't trust the gov. or what they are innoculating us with. Remember last year some bureaucrat tried to make flu shots MANDATORY? Red flag... Big red flag.

I will send the partners out tomorrow. Must vacate the computer because hubby needs a turn and is already making cracks! I was on here for hours making a music mix for my exercise class tomorrow. He had a bird. So look for your SECRET pm tomorrow.

Goodnight, early!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, okay, we will. my sock is looking good. i will show it when i'm done ladies. i'm almost done with the "foot" rnd, next will be the decreasing the toe rnd. definity fits better using the 5 dpns.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, just to answer you!!! None of us take you seriously!!!!

I also found it much easier to use 5 not 4 dpns..

I also want to make house socks.. scrunchy yummy thick socks to wear around the house..

Can't wait to find out who my partner is.. hope it's one of you crazy ladies!!!! Oh right, it is!!! lololololololol!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, the swanson health catalog is in north dokota i believe. just type the above in the search and it will come right up. i get "fibro essencials" (certain blend of B vitamins) for i have fibromalgia too. i guess it helps a little. but i'm sensitive to the cold. it's cooler where i live now, so i have to keep warm with my 2 electric small heaters. i can't afford the oil for oil heat yet. i need our box spring first and that's $200.00 incl. for them to ship it to us considering we don't have a truck, just a car. i definitly do not want to catch the flu, nor will i ever get the flu shot. that poor young cheerleader down texas a few yrs. ago got the flu shot & it paralized her. she couldn't move. it didn't agree with her. so i'm not getting it. i'll just try to keep warm and eat right.


Maryrose, you should try to find stuff at Overstock.com

They deliver within 48 to 72 hours and shipping anything from Mattresses to furniture is all just $2.98... always..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I do have some DK yarn to make some house socks...Lord I can't even think straight...not really eating..I mean saltine crackers and a soft boiled egg just does not cut it..May I have lost ten lbs. Hopefully. Sorry I am such a drag tonight. I just feel totally out of it. Going to my chair. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, the swanson health catalog is in north dokota i believe. just type the above in the search and it will come right up. i get "fibro essencials" (certain blend of B vitamins) for i have fibromalgia too. i guess it helps a little. but i'm sensitive to the cold. it's cooler where i live now, so i have to keep warm with my 2 electric small heaters. i can't afford the oil for oil heat yet. i need our box spring first and that's $200.00 incl. for them to ship it to us considering we don't have a truck, just a car. i definitly do not want to catch the flu, nor will i ever get the flu shot. that poor young cheerleader down texas a few yrs. ago got the flu shot & it paralized her. she couldn't move. it didn't agree with her. so i'm not getting it. i'll just try to keep warm and eat right.


Doesn't PA have programs for heating oil during the winter??? Have you tried this:

http://www.needhelppayingbills.com/html/pennsylvania_assistance_progra.html


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I do have some DK yarn to make some house socks...Lord I can't even think straight...not really eating..I mean saltine crackers and a soft boiled egg just does not cut it..May I have lost ten lbs. Hopefully. Sorry I am such a drag tonight. I just feel totally out of it. Going to my chair. Bits


WHY AREN"T YOU EATING???? OH RIGHT!!! I forgot!!!

I think I forgot!!! :?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, what happen why you ate so little? are you going for boodwork or something? or did you catch a bug like i had a few days ago. i've been knitting and crocheting. i'll go to overstock.com and see what they have.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I got in just under the wire for the special Knitting resort swap. I am so excited to be included. I just need to get the personal stuff for my swapee. I have a stash of swap things and just await my special name and her/his choices. The only one who won't be surprised is Sewbiz. She is so busy, this is just another way she spreads her own special love. She is like our very own energizer bunny. Thanks for letting me join you.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait! I'll be playing a mental drumroll all the way til then! LOL


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i have to share the computer with my husband too. he gets off work soon and he goes on for awhile.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, getting ready to head to my chair before bed. Talk in the afternoon after my procedure. Later dear friends. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't wait to hear. It is like holding my breath. I am going to go to my chair too, but not ready to turn off 'puter. I can watch it from my chair. Oh, and I canned 6 more chunky applesauce today. I am running out of steam. Just keep telling myself how good it is going to taste later.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck Bitsey!! Hope it goes well.... Just relax. I hope they knock you out really..... Sending you a hug!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW Canning is something I want to do at some point too. Love homemade apple sauce. You know what?? I don't like the apples in apple pies. I eat the crust though lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a question.......... 

In my set of HiyaHiya interchangeable needles, there were two rubber oval things. What are they for??


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

evening all....i made it home from biloxi...but oh, i wanted to stay...all those lovely old cars (sigh)...

have decided to take my daughter next year to get some of her senior pics done...can you imagine...my curly headed red-head, classic cars, with the beach and gulf in the background....

ok, back to the real world...CAN'T WAIT TO FIND OUT WHO I GET!!!...already have some fresh ideas for the extra happies i like to put in my swap box


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Arent they for holding a WIP while you use the needles for another project???

Bits, if you are still on!!! Have a happy procedure!!

You wont even know it happened!!! 

And then go out for pancakes!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and again...i am the only one left in the building...i gotta get a job with normal hours....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitting... how? they're flat. sorry... forgot to mention that before. THey came in their own little packaging.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They've included them to Grip the needles better....... go figure!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a question:

If I am knitting in the round and want to make a garter stitch, do I purl every stitch????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think they screw on to the ends of the cable..and are flat..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

In the round, knit one row, purl the next row for garter.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just made my first official pattern!!!

My SIL wanted a baby hat to match the baby blanket pattern I shared with her (the washcloth in big)..

She wanted the holes like you have in the washcloth. I made it and threaded a ribbon thru the holes and she liked it.. so she called me today and asked me for a baby hat pattern to match so that she could thread a ribbon thru the hat too.. I have a very simple one but it is all stockinette.. so I adapted it..

Whoo hoo!!! Hope I didn't screw up!!! lol...

Hope it comes out right for her..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No you are not alone here. I am too anxious to get my swap pal. But I guess I better turn in. I really love it here. You never know what might be going on here. Night all.



onesoutherngal said:


> and again...i am the only one left in the building...i gotta get a job with normal hours....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I hope you are included. It wouldn't be any fun without you. Only thing is you will know right away who you get. Have you set any rules? I haven't seen any, but I might have missed them.



maureenb said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > LADIES, I wanted to announce that our last two Resorters confirmed tonight and our swap is now closed.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Put it on your bucket list.



citynenanyc said:


> WOW Canning is something I want to do at some point too. Love homemade apple sauce. You know what?? I don't like the apples in apple pies. I eat the crust though lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

afternoon ladies, Can't wait to find out who my swap is.
Knitting post a photo of your design so we can see it.
Next week I have a week off and am looking forward to catching you ladies while we are all online.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't knitted it.. my SIL will be doing it.. not me.. she's the guinea pig.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I think I got in just under the wire for the special Knitting resort swap. I am so excited to be included. I just need to get the personal stuff for my swapee. I have a stash of swap things and just await my special name and her/his choices. The only one who won't be surprised is Sewbiz. She is so busy, this is just another way she spreads her own special love. She is like our very own energizer bunny. Thanks for letting me join you.


Nah... we were holding a place for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Knitting, are you online? I sent you a pm I need answered pretty quick!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I need a bit of advice, I am wondering whether or not to frog the green yarn that I am crocheting the edging with it is the same as the green fleck in the mottled yarn in the centre. I was thinking after a few more rows I would do one of the mottled yarn to finish it off or..... should I frog and just use the centre yarn? It is a pram/small blanket.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I like it with the green. This way, if the child has ADD, the border will help him/her.....kidding, lollol. Love that color green....wore it today, in fact.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the green....could picture a babe wrapped up in it, with the same colored green hat?..... Really sweet. (nice work by the way)


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

finally finished the first bolero...

and the first and largest lady bug

am sharing here cos i dont want them to get lost on the pictures page!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dissi I love your lady bug cardi it is soo cute!I have just used those buttons on a little cardi to send to England for my cousins little girl. All my family are over there.
Thanks osG for your comment I think I might do a green Hat as well I have mostly been working on it at night and I noticed the colours are fresher in the day.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning early. Getting ready to leave the house talk later good friends. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Susan. Good luck today.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Dissi! Those are SO cute!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Tania, do you have a busy day ahead?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope all goes well for you Bitsey.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tracey  It's just after 8am here.... am already at work. Working mostly and checking in here. Hopefully not too busy. 

How are you?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Dissi, I love the bolero. What a good job. I know whoever gets it will love it. Tracy, the pram cover will be perfect the way it is. And the hat is a good addition. So good morning everyone. I know it is so exciting waiting for the pairing. My mind is buzzung with ideas. And the fact that we know each other makes it so much better. I will still be doing my swap angel thing and will make an announcment after Friday. Hooknneedler is supposed to get me a list then. Today is my day to read to my seniors at the nursing home. One of my favorite things to do. A sweet group of ladies come every week to listen to the Little House on the Prairie stories. They are not all able to retain from one week to the next, so this is simple for them. So all, have a great day. Will be back later to read my dozen pages or so you will all be chatting.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Alberta!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Knitgalore, that is such a wonderful thing to do.... After years of working in snf's I know what a blessing you are to the ladies and staff alike


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning! I was up early and able to get the swap pals out-- CHECK YOUR PMS... They are there!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I had an orderly system for assigning swap pals but I can't tell you how I mixed us up or you would figure out who has who (maybe). So I'll tell you after the swap... 

I am the only one who has to know who is sending my package (unfortunately). The rest of you don't know. If you want to know, I'll let you all decide that for yourselves. Just remember the more who reveal that info narrow the field and kind of spoil the surprise for the ones who want it to be a surprise. Maybe if you are revealing to each other, do it by pm and keep it a secret from the rest of us... But why would you want to know?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I need a bit of advice, I am wondering whether or not to frog the green yarn that I am crocheting the edging with it is the same as the green fleck in the mottled yarn in the centre. I was thinking after a few more rows I would do one of the mottled yarn to finish it off or..... should I frog and just use the centre yarn? It is a pram/small blanket.


I think it looks lovely just as is... don't back up! The green border is interesting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> finally finished the first bolero...
> 
> and the first and largest lady bug
> 
> am sharing here cos i dont want them to get lost on the pictures page!


Love seeing your work, Dissi! Very cute sweaters, esp. the ladybug!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Sewbiz!! We are going to have fun fun fun!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Dissi, I love the bolero. What a good job. I know whoever gets it will love it. Tracy, the pram cover will be perfect the way it is. And the hat is a good addition. So good morning everyone. I know it is so exciting waiting for the pairing. My mind is buzzung with ideas. And the fact that we know each other makes it so much better. I will still be doing my swap angel thing and will make an announcment after Friday. Hooknneedler is supposed to get me a list then. Today is my day to read to my seniors at the nursing home. One of my favorite things to do. A sweet group of ladies come every week to listen to the Little House on the Prairie stories. They are not all able to retain from one week to the next, so this is simple for them. So all, have a great day. Will be back later to read my dozen pages or so you will all be chatting.


What a wonderful thing for you to do! I read those books out loud to my children before they were old enough to read themselves. We studied history thru the events of Laura Ingall's life, way back then. That was the beginning of our homeschooling adventure.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Pleeeeeze keep it secret!.... I love surprises


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Meeeee too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't want to know in advance who my swap person is. I too want to be surprised. But I will put a card in the swap box I am sending. So she will know then when she receives it. My brain has been spinning with ideas!!! So excited.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont want to know who my swap person is until i get my box, and I hope that she puts in a note so I know who to thank,.....

Love Jo xx


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

This is gonna be even more fun than the giant swap. Only because we can personalize a little more as we've gotten to know each other. 

I can't wait to go to class tonight. I'm going a little early to "shop around"!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, we will have a blast shopping at Rhinebeck next weekend! I'm so excited I"m actually giddy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning Children!!

My head is going round and round with ideas..

There is one problem with it..

Since you already know the people, you want to make sure everything you send will be happily received.. it's good we have time to think and choose.. 

Hum!!! what to send, what to send??!!!

ANd City and Barbara.... SHUT UP ALREADY!!! just kidding!!!!

We all wish we were close enough to meet you all there and have a total blast along with you!!!!!!

Could you imagine if we all would be there together? We probably would take over the place!!!!!

I swear, you guys better take tons of pix... And what a perfect time of year.. leaves turning colors and air starting to be crisp!! My all time favorite time of year!!! There are as many little cafes there in town, to sit and watch the world go by.. The Beekman Inn is the oldest building there (I believe). It was a stagecoach stop on the way to Albany from NYC.. How cool is that?? Right on RT 9. 
city, if you go up RT 9 you will have such a lovely time driving thru the small towns (But it will take forever)..

Have you been up there before???

I love that whole area...What am I doing in Arizona, again??? Anyone??????? 

LOL...

You guys have the best time ever!!!!! and of course, we will tell you this over and over again until next weekend!!! lol...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, you have no idea how much I wish you and the rest of my Chicks with Sticks were meeting us also. 

I've got so many ideas flying in my head for the swap! Did we set a $$$$ amount? LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hum!! No way it can be just $10... That wouldn't stretch as far as I would like!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and it's for Christmas, right???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh I agree!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I never stick with the $$$ amount anyway.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great! And we are only doing it once, so far, right?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so far!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

every month would be too much. Gets costly. I rather send a nice gift just once in awhile, rather than cheaper stuff every month.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys, don't forget we also have our stashes, and anything we make can be sent. I don't think we should count anything we make into the $10.00. Bitsey (all my opinion)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree. Let's keep it at about $10, and we can always add from our stash or handmade items to make it special. After all, it's not the amount, it's the thought. So many ways to make it extra special.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good idea...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

can i make my limit £10 then, because $7 doesnt seem enough 

i really have to think hard for my pal....

but im thinking....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Darling Dissi, you make it come out to at least $10 US and tell me what that comes to in ............hahaha.........I don't have that symbol on my computer!! 

Ok, in UK money.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm there, baby! :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> I'm there, baby! :lol:


Where??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey City...did you ever start those socks? Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I started and restarted the ones we were all making. I made a mess each time. Then I gave up.... Started another pair for Mia on shorter dpn's, but she took two needles out after I was about 3" down.... So I gave up completely. 

I needed some instant gratification so I'm working on a 2nd hat and a scarf. And some squares still...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, Chickies.. our swap is now OFFICIALLY CLOSED!!!!!

Sorry everyone who came later, but we are going to keep this swap small and intimate.

I am sure there will be other threads that start new swaps since the major one is now closed for the season!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, never give up on the socks. No matter how many times you pull them out, do them again. Sooner or later it will all fit together. It did for me. Sewbiz's pattern is excellant too, I had no problem with it. It just finally clicked, now I'm doing socks like crazy!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

In fact I'm hoping to go to class a little early tonight so I can check out sock yarn. Two of my other nieces sent me messages they both want a pair of pink socks! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes she is.. she is now a sock fiend!!!

You will be hanging with her all day.. don't you think she will try to hammer you on socks????? 

Make you buy sock yarn etc!!!?????

WATCH OUT FOR THE SOX FIEND!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No way.....I'm sure there will be so much to see and feel at the Rhinebeck Festival that I won't know what to touch and feel first!!! LOL

I am taking some knitting, probably socks, on the bus ride!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> No way.....I'm sure there will be so much to see and feel at the Rhinebeck Festival that I won't know what to touch and feel first!!! LOL
> 
> I am taking some knitting, probably socks, on the bus ride!


Make sure you only touch and feel things like yarn and not hunky sheep shearing men!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OOoooOOOOOoooHH!!! Hunky Men!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > No way.....I'm sure there will be so much to see and feel at the Rhinebeck Festival that I won't know what to touch and feel first!!! LOL
> ...


I can't make that promise. What if I get confused as to where the sheep ends and the man begins? I could end up petting the man! :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, Chickies.. our swap is now OFFICIALLY CLOSED!!!!!
> 
> Sorry everyone who came later, but we are going to keep this swap small and intimate.
> 
> I am sure there will be other threads that start new swaps since the major one is now closed for the season!!!


Actually, our swap was CLOSED from it's inception. We had an arrangement of who would swap. Sorry to everyone who feels like we are just a bunch of snobs who get off on excluding people. You just don't understand what we are doing and we really don't expect you to.

There will be plenty of people who still want to swap. Post the idea in the threads you frequent the most. Tea Party? Knitting Bee? Or wherever you most commonly chat... It won't be hard to find buddies to swap with.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I want to be going to Rhinebeck too.... In the worst way! I have always wanted to see it. Maybe by next year we can do a meet up there?

And good luck with that hunky sheep shearer thing... Have never seen anything like that around the sheep at our county fair. I think the hunky half-naked ones only live at the Resort... IN YOUR MINDS. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I want to be going to Rhinebeck too.... In the worst way! I have always wanted to see it. Maybe by next year we can do a meet up there?
> 
> And good luck with that hunky sheep shearer thing... Have never seen anything like that around the sheep at our county fair. I think the hunky half-naked ones only live at the Resort... IN YOUR MINDS. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ok, everyone plan a trip up here next fall and we will all go to Rhinebeck together!!

My mind is a dangerous place to be...... :twisted:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I want to be going to Rhinebeck too.... In the worst way! I have always wanted to see it. Maybe by next year we can do a meet up there?
> 
> And good luck with that hunky sheep shearer thing... Have never seen anything like that around the sheep at our county fair. I think the hunky half-naked ones only live at the Resort... IN YOUR MINDS. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Actually, I have seen them in Australia.. lucky Tarsara!!!!

You know what they say about Australia (Please do not take offense any one who reads this and is from Australia!!!)

Australia, where men are men and the sheep know it!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL

I've heard that about here too!

Now if only we could get the men here to talk with that Austrailian accent! Love it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There is a program on TV (I watch online so I think its in Australia) called...

The Farmer wants a wife.. about the men in the outback who have no women so they look elsewhere for wives!!

Never saw it.. but maybe now I have to start!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok chicks with sticks. I'm bugging out of here. Heading to Webs for my class and shopping!

See ya later!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Australia, where men are men and the sheep know it!!!!! :lol:


Groan... you did NOT just post that! :shock:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh Knitting, They don't all look like that here they are very few and far between,Give me an Irish accent anyday.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Or Scottish! Where is Sean Connery when you need him???? Imagine him shearing sheep!!!!!!

LMAO


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't throw Pierce Brosnon or Hugh Jackman back thats for sure.

And I also like looking at Brendan Fraser but mostly in Mrs Winterbourne.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I can't wait to go shopping for my swap are we timing the parcels to arrive for just before Christmas?I agree about keeping it a secret but putting in a card or note.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am off to work now Will pop back on later tonight t0 see whats happening around the resort.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Its a pounds sterling sign....£ lol

Im a proper english gal who loves a northern accent, all time crush is Sean Bean, and please dont tell me no one has not seen or heard of Sean lol

Its the welsh who keep the sheep occupied here!

no knitting tonite, started second bolero and frogged it twice...going to have another look tommoro...wish me luck! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> I wouldn't throw Pierce Brosnon or Hugh Jackman back thats for sure.
> 
> And I also like looking at Brendan Fraser but mostly in Mrs Winterbourne.


I agree, if you see them, send them my way!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought I should post what I just finished this morning... 
Now on to scarves!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Very nice Knitting, in fact I think I gave some yarn similar to that to Maryrose. I hope she sees that...she may want to know where you got the pattern.

I have tried reading the Yada prayer group...having a hard time getting into it. But I fell head over heels in love with the Yarn Harlot. What a kick. In fact I just order 4 other books by her. Bits

That could be a nice thing for her to make her swap partner.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got the patterns in my head!!! 

I have to go to the library to see if they have those books.. just finished a Macomber book.. very sweet.. expected ... definitely not a Grisham book!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I enjoy the Macomber books, easy reads, nothing complicated, can be put down and I don't have to spend the day reading as with some books. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Very true.. it was a very easy read.. but very predictable as well. Everyone is miserable, everyone meets, everyone falls in love and the world is a better place!!!!..

You know whats coming!!!!!

wait for it


wait for it


Kumba ha!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, I know it is exactly like a chick flick. You can watch it, you don't have to think about it...if you have to leave to use the bathroom...it is ok. That is why sometimes if I can not find something read I will pick up one of her books...It is satisfying and no thinking. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wish her patterns in the front of the book were more interesting too!!!!! But you are right, great book to leave and come back too...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree, but she is appealing to the masses. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Its a pounds sterling sign....£ lol
> 
> Im a proper english gal who loves a northern accent, all time crush is Sean Bean, and please dont tell me no one has not seen or heard of Sean lol
> 
> ...


Yup, love Sean Bean from LOTR... Did I tell you before that my daughter lives in Northern England?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Thought I should post what I just finished this morning...
> Now on to scarves!!


Ooooh, lovely set Knitting... Thanks for showing. Was that Tuesday Morning yarn?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope Argentina...havent touched the tuesday morning stuff yet...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm sorry ladies. Don't string me up but I think Debbie Macomber is a JOKE as an author. Any pre-teen could write as well as her. No time for it... I am amazed at her success. Just amazed. (Don't try to talk me into it-- it won't work...) She has no depth nor insight. Her characters are all cookie-cutter, nothing special about any one of them. Same with her plots. You can see the endings coming from miles away. I only read her first book, because I was asked to by a friend. I only kept going to the end because I was so SURE there had to be some kind of twist, turn, or _something_... nope. Nothing.

I'm sorry Bitsey! My local friend loved her books, too!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My daughter in law is coming this weekend with some Tuesday Morning yarn for me...I cannot wait to see it. Sewbiz have you knitted up anything in that yarn? B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

But Sewbiz, you are missing the whole point...I csan read it at lunch, and put it down and walk away. If the book was amazing...I would not put it down...instead of knitting I would be reading...right now I am having a hard time with the Knitting Harlot. It is fantastic. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

About the SWAP: Let's not change the rules now that everyone has commited. Let's keep it to the $10 to spend, and then enhancement from our stashes if we want to. If anyone wishes to do more than that, of course they can, but not everyone is financially able to, so we don't want to make that a rule. I believe everyone will be happy if we just leave it up to each person to send what they want to. The big difference is that we know each other!

If we keep our thinking caps on and get creative, we can bless our 'buddies' any number of ways... We can make something, but that is not a requirement, either. We don't want this to be burdensome. We have given ourselves plenty of time to think about our buddy and be creative.

I think this is going to be tons of fun. I'm excited and my wheels are definitely turning. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> My daughter in law is coming this weekend with some Tuesday Morning yarn for me...I cannot wait to see it. Sewbiz have you knitted up anything in that yarn? B


My green socks, and the fluffy white thing... :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I remember the socks.....did you like the yarn? I mean as you were working with it. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, are you worried about something??? some of the yarn in Tuesday Morning was very soft and yummy.. some were really harsh.. almost like Noro..(which I don't like).. so if she brought you the good yummy stuff you will be happy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is not what I am worried about. Have you ever knitted with a beautiful yarn but it just did not fly across the needles? I have and I hated it for not flying across the needles. So that's why I asked. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What? I said something? I have bad breath ? I called your mother a bad name? What?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry went to the kitchen to get dinner.. now i am sitting eating it!!!


Well that's what I meant.. but you do have different kinds of needles?

The stuff you saw that I just finished.. I started on Bamboo and it kept sticking to the needle.. so I switched to wood and that was a little better.. but metal it slipped off the needle actually.. so I used plastic. (wood for the gloves) the neckwarmer is Tunisian crochet so I had to use what I had.. I always try a batch of different ideas first before I am happy with it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK BITS.. now where are you?????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I went in to watch the end of without a trace. I quess it does depend on different needles. But sometimes I have favorite needles. Like I have a crochet hook that is my absolute favorite. If I can't crochet with the size it does get crocheted. Why aren't you eating dinner with your hubby? Or none of my bees wax. I know when mine has a game on...I am on my own. Tomorrow groceries, library, then home don't know if I will have time for the sock but definitely on friday. I have 6 rows on the heel flap then on to youtube for that wedge shaped piece of the heel...the turning I quess. Ok, I have yakked off your ear. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great!! Did I say something wrong???? Has the internet stopped working?? Have you gone to sleep already????


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, you still make me laugh over here. i hope you're okay. i'm just knitting my sock and squares.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, you and I are mugsugana...however you spell it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good evening Chicas! Ok. Finally home and settled in. Have to finish that second hat/tam.... 

People outside of here can say all they want about this swap. Last I checked it's been the same base of people hanging tight for more than 300 pages.... 


Sewbiz you'll be proud!! I went to pick up a pair of short #2 needles for socks!!! WOOHOO i'm going to give it a try after i finish the hat.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies. Done my class for the night. I have an awful headache.
Have an early morning meeting with my sister's surgeon tomorrow. He wants us in my sister's room at 8:00 (Karen's hubby and myself). I don't think it is going to be good news. She was sent to see a specialist in Worcester today. Keep your fingers crossed. And please, the prayers.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, good for you. I will knit some rows on a hat for soldiers tomorrow and then the sock on friday.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

While at Webs tonight I picked up a few small items for my swap partner. Just little do-dads, but I was browsing around to get some additional ideas. Just haven't decided yet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will say the prayers tonight and so will my hubby.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love that we have plenty of time to think about it all. 

Do you find yourself looking at your partner's posts to see if you can get any clues??? LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We all will say prayers for your sis...don't you worry ... we will join together and she will be fine!!!

BITs, we have been invaded!!!! We were having such a nice little conversation and all of a sudden, everyone is back!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And yes we are the meshuganas in the bunch!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I always hear that word... WHat does it mean???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't even know the word! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Crazys!!!! Nut jobs.... kooky!! us!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I also picked up some berroco vintage colors WOOHOO! May I just say that this yarn is YUMMMY!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Well not in a soft fluffy i want to dive in it way......... LOL 

More like I LOVE the colors. I just love vintage everything!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did buy more sock yarn! Two of my other nieces sent me messages, they want a pair too......PINK! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO! Really Nina?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's Jewish.. NOT HEBREW (which is a totally different language)... Yiddish, Jewish... whatever.. a dialect of German.. spoken in Eastern Europe before the war.. (world war 2) and brought over here by Jews running away from the holocaust and progroms... lots of words have stuck, especially in the NYC area, where most arrived from Ellis Island..

That was your history lesson for the day!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

More like a slang. My father and grandmother would speak it when they did not want me know what they were talking about.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight chicks with sticks. My head is killing me. Gotta go take something for it and hit the sack. Another stressful day tomorrow! Thank God for knitting.
Don't tell Bitsey, but I'm turning the heel on my next sock! This pair is for my sister Judy. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

City I am surprise at you... haven't you picked up any jewish words like that??? 

kvetch? = nagging

chuzpah = nerve

bupkis = not worth anything

nu = so......

there are many more.. but one of my favorites is

schmuck!!! = you should know the meaning of this one!!!

you can intersect this one with PUTZ!!! basically means the same thing... schmuck is meaner... putz is more stupid..

now you have had your language lesson too!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, why not different hot pink stripes...I'd shoot myself If I had to knit 2 pair the same color.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah! I've heard them... but wansn't exact on the definition. I figured terms of endearment... whether good or bad LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

HEY! Did you guys hear about Steve Jobs?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And those are good words...particularly around folks that don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What about Steve jobs?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What happened to Steve Jobs? I know he quit but...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello???????


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

he died today


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Everybody knows what a schumck is... and we all know a few!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HOLY S**T wow... there goes genius.... what a shame...


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm on this suite a lot just read everything said... have a good nite everyone,and click those sticks


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

SOrry!!! Was caught up in X factor. Yes, he passed this afternoon. So sad.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What can I say...sad for his family.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't wait for them to download X factor online tonight...

There were so many amazing singers that I liked.. I hope they survive!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks to my chair to relax...will check in later. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

To the CHAIR and BEYOND!!!!!! 

Tomorrow.. have a good night....

We will think of your sis Barb... and hope for the best....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there my friendly chicks with sticks. I have caught up with all the talk. It isn't safe to miss a few hours. Everything from hunky Australians to the merits of some authors. What? No recipes. And the thrill of the new swaps. I have gotten a lot of PM's about missing swaps. So many helpers. Patience. I am giving hook time to do what she says. List by Friday. We will go from there. I will get a list of all who are missed , ask for another questionaire, and do assignments. Then I guess that will b e that. I hate loose ends. I am so excited about our swap and have this enormous list that i have to whittle down. But I think we have to be careful or something we say could blow the secret, and I agree, we can put in a personal note with the package. Christmas swap here we come.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> But Sewbiz, you are missing the whole point...I csan read it at lunch, and put it down and walk away. If the book was amazing...I would not put it down...instead of knitting I would be reading...right now I am having a hard time with the Knitting Harlot. It is fantastic. Bits


She is funny...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Who's funny?? Macomber?? Nah,, Bits yes!!!

I have to get the knitting harlot out of the library... got to see if they have it... 

Don't want to waste my pennies on books when I have yarn to buy!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Alberta! Nice recap! 

I think we should just cut our losses with the big swap.... not fair that it's fallen on you to finish.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I remember the socks.....did you like the yarn? I mean as you were working with it. B


It's nice. Just a tiny bit stiff but not really... but I can tell it's going to be a "bloomer"-- one that fluffs and softens the first time it's washed. I've worked with sock yarns like that before, Opal, for one...

I have a few more skeins of that yarn and I will love making them into socks, too. If I see it again, I will buy more! :thumbup:

The white mohair I just bought on a whim. It was at Tuesday's too.. Fibranatura Kid Mohair. Dreamy. I have got to get my stole steamed and show Maryrose a picture like I promised.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina look for it as an ebook. I'm gonna try...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> That is not what I am worried about. Have you ever knitted with a beautiful yarn but it just did not fly across the needles? I have and I hated it for not flying across the needles. So that's why I asked. B


I enjoyed the knitting with that Araucania Ranco. Yes, very much. I still have part of my sock foot to complete on my second sock. I think you will like it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got an amazingly soft yarn from tuesday morning called

araucania - no name of the yarn but it's a DK weight and it's 100% sugar cane!!!

have 3 skeins.. 263 yrds.. what do i do with that????

beautiful blues, purples and greens...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if it would melt if I get caught in the rain with it on!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I found the name... RUCA


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good evening Chicas! Ok. Finally home and settled in. Have to finish that second hat/tam....
> 
> People outside of here can say all they want about this swap. Last I checked it's been the same base of people hanging tight for more than 300 pages....
> 
> Sewbiz you'll be proud!! I went to pick up a pair of short #2 needles for socks!!! WOOHOO i'm going to give it a try after i finish the hat.


I am PAGES behind you all...

What? Are people badmouthing us someplace? There were a couple of people who felt because we were swapping that they were entitled to barge in. Sent me a few nastygrams... Small peanuts. :roll: Don't need the drama. :thumbdown:

City, this time keep those socks out of Mia's reach! I'm proud of you for trying again. It's definitely more fun on the right size dpns. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

like riding a horse... you got to get back on it and ride!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello Ladies. Done my class for the night. I have an awful headache.
> Have an early morning meeting with my sister's surgeon tomorrow. He wants us in my sister's room at 8:00 (Karen's hubby and myself). I don't think it is going to be good news. She was sent to see a specialist in Worcester today. Keep your fingers crossed. And please, the prayers.


I'll be praying for you all, as well, Barb...

Knitting, I got another hat done for a soldier. That's two and one scarf. I'm going to make a helmet liner and then send all of these off to you. I need to find some little hang tags that I can write washing instructions on, and a small note, thanking them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool.. thanks so much.. they are starting to trickle in...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I got an amazingly soft yarn from tuesday morning called
> 
> araucania - no name of the yarn but it's a DK weight and it's 100% sugar cane!!!
> 
> ...


I think that's pretty much like a rayon-- like the soy, corn and bamboo yarns. Shiny and soft and sort of limp (soft drape). You got a lot of yardage so maybe a shawlette? Or a few lace scarves?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

question..

I'm constantly looking at Drops patterns... a lot of them are beautiful! And their videos are great! 

Has anyone tried their products physically? Yarn, needles....?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I found the name... RUCA


I think one of the hanks I bought for Barb might have been that.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have some soy yarn.... LOVE IT!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well we will see.... soft drape.. hum...no idea what to do with it.. i dont wear shawls,, something for my dil, maybe


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> question..
> 
> I'm constantly looking at Drops patterns... a lot of them are beautiful! And their videos are great!
> 
> Has anyone tried their products physically? Yarn, needles....?


I have some of their yarn and it's very nice. It's fairly priced, too. Their patterns are great-- always fashion forward and FREE. I get pissed when I read people trashing them just because they can't figure out how to knit from a pattern that is a little different than what they are used to. They work hard to bring out loads of new patterns every season, all free, and translated into many languages. Can't see what more we could ask for...

PLUS, their website is awesome, with the way you can get closeups by letting the cursor hover over the pics.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They have some fabulous prices! Great deal of the day....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> well we will see.... soft drape.. hum...no idea what to do with it.. i dont wear shawls,, something for my dil, maybe


Well would you wear a little shrug or something like that? Look around for something cute you can do with your yardage.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, a shawl would be nice.... something you can also drape around your hips when you go to the beach! When you get down to FL that is...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sad about Steve Jobs... my best friend died of pancreatic cancer, too. She was only 43. We didn't know what was wrong until it was way too late.

I'm very sorry to hear about Steve Jobs... I'm sure Apple will never be the same.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

numei has great cheap deals too..

and colormart too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina, a shawl would be nice.... something you can also drape around your hips when you go to the beach! When you get down to FL that is...


HA, right me!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks! I'm gonna look them up


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > well we will see.... soft drape.. hum...no idea what to do with it.. i dont wear shawls,, something for my dil, maybe
> ...


Actually, the idea of the wrap would be good for my dil or daughter


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I am finished for the evening I have had too much fun and excitment for one day. In the morning dear friends.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

But make something for yourself.... how about a pretty tank


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm peeling off too... Will see you chicks tomorrow, over coffee! (When I'm usually by myself...)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz, I think it was you that posted one once on a thread we were on together.... a coral colored tank top?

Nina Look! 

http://www.garnstudio.com/drops/mag/88/8/8-2.jpg

http://www.garnstudio.com/drops/mag/89/3/3-2.jpg

http://www.garnstudio.com/drops/mag/87/2/2-2.jpg


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night Bitsey and Sewbiz!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm browsing a bit... will check in til I pass out lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nice...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the last one!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks so much


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You're welcome!  Just a couple of ideas...

How about this one for when you feel a little New Yawk! LOL

Maybe you can knit it up in something light?

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=73&d_id=15&lang=us


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK girls.. gonna watch body of proof.. love dana delany... wow how she dresses.. love love love it.. a little unpractical.. who wears 6 inch heels $800 shoes to a crime scene???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Gorgeous patterns. Could a very senior woman get by wearing one like that? Oh yeah!!



citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz, I think it was you that posted one once on a thread we were on together.... a coral colored tank top?
> 
> Nina Look!
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The best thing about being a senior, Alberta, is being able to do whatever you want ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I will amen that one knitting.....



knittingneedles said:


> The best thing about being a senior, Alberta, is being able to do whatever you want ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting your scarf and mittens are lovely I really like the colour.
I haven't been on drops in a while I must have a look the patterns you showed City are really nice. The biggest problem I have is converting the yarn as we don't have worsted but have DK.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Didn't realize all you gals were *living* at the resort! Been missing so many of you out there in the cold, cruel world. Guess I'll have to reserve a *week* to read all this and see what you've been up to. Trouble, I'll bet.

I see you are doing a swap and I see you heard about Steve Job. I see some great books recommended - just will have to read it all.

Went to the big homecoming JV football game tonight to watch GD in drill team. The mums are now so big, they are wearing them on chains around neck and they hang to the floor and they light up.... Beyond ridiculous and $$$$$. Have to go to the Sr. game tomorrow because it is going to be on ESPN and yongest GD is in choir singing national anthem. I'll wave to the camera for anyone that obsessed with Texas football.

Well, have to go dig out a couple X-stitch patterns to mail to someone on KP, then get organized for a day of stitching with friend before game. Dr. appointment at the crack of dawn, followed by post office visit, before Tuesday Morning on the way to friends' house - don't forget dog treats for my favorite 2 puppies and easy knitting for game... I need an apprentice!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ooops - forgot - really stopped by to leave a good recipe. Just posted it in Chit Chat - since I promised it to FireballDave - but thought I'd drop a copy here for those of you that dont get out much!!! 

MEXICAN STREET CORN
(olota asado)

4 - 5 ears fresh corn

4 Tablespoons of mayonnaise
3 Tablespoons sour cream or crème fraiche
4 teaspoons cayenne pepper (optional)
4 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon black pepper
3 Tablespoons cilantro - finely chopped
2 cloves garlic - finely chopped
4 - 5 ounces crumbled feta of Mexican queso fresca or Parmesan (crumbly salty cheese)

Cooking oil for corn
Lime slices

Reserve a couple teaspoons of chili powder to sprinkle on corn prior to roasting

Mix all remaining ingredients middle group above ingredients

Brush corn with oil and sprinkle with the reserved chili powder 

Grill corn to use the broiler to cook and lightly brown the corn

While still hot, roll the corn it the sauce mixture

Serve with a lime wedge to drizzle over corn



Above is preparation for grilled corn - for an equally tasty version - or for large crowds - we boil corn, remove from cob, and stir in all the middle ingredients above - serve in a cup, clear disposable glass or vessel of your choice. We place lime wedge on edge of glass with an extra dollop of crème fraiche on top and a spoon. Great as a walking treat around the pool, first course or appetizer. When we go to Farmers Market, we always stop by a stand first, and munch while we shop.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just saw something I thought some of you might like.. This lady is selling Brown Sheep yarn for $4.50 a skein.. she has over 200.. (used to own a LYS)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34336-1.html

I checked webs sells it for $8.30 for wool ...
Paradise Fiber has it for $7.37 + $2 shipping...

IF you want it go get it..

Her name is DivaDee


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds yummy dreamweaver! I think I could live on fresh corn straight out of the garden....man, now I am wondering if I have any left from supper to pack up for lunch


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks like everyone is still getting their beauty sleep! I have just finished a 60th birthday cake for a friends husbands birthday I now have black stained hands from kneading the fondant. Now I can't touch my crochet til it is all washed off.
I am so looking forward to getting lots of knitting etc done next week. 
Did I tell you all that I met up with a nice lady from here on KP she lives about 10 minutes from me we have met up twice now for a little knitting session but as usual my jaw worked harder than my needles. We are going to have afternoon tea with another Kp member next week as well.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, that's great. Meeting people from KP. I've met a few here too. But i can't wait to meet Tania! One more week!

I wish our whole little group were getting together. I love all of you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz, I think it was you that posted one once on a thread we were on together.... a coral colored tank top?
> 
> Nina Look!
> 
> ...


These patterns are really nice. I love the last one. But not sure I like the end of the sleeves. I think I would leave them straight. Flared sleeves tend to make me nuts.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!

Time for me to leave and go meet with the doctor at the hospital with my sister and Brother-in-law. I can't explain it, but I have a bad pit in my stomach. Another sleepless night, my headache is back big time, and not to be gross, but I had issues with my IBS all night long. I know it's nerves. Anyway, it is what it is as long as God wants it. He knows best.

Later my lovely friends, I'll let you know how it all goes in just a little while.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

How cool is that! I bet you Had a great visit.....

Barb, I know...would be such fun!....

Hey sewbiz.... I will be passing thru again on the 17th on the way to another conference in h'burg???probably be near you around 5:30ish...?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers barb!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

In my thoughts Barb.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all. What a beautiful day. Barbara Ann, prayers for you and family. May you take strength knowing your friends here are keeping you in our good thoughts.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck Barbara! We're praying for you.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My prayers go with you and your family this morning. 

Well, folks, have showered and I am squeaky clean. Going to the bank, library, groceries. Maybe the plant store....probably won't get home until 2 pm. Going to take the hat to knit in the car...sock is tomorrow when I am home and not going to be interrupted. Working on that heel. Bits.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz, I think it was you that posted one once on a thread we were on together.... a coral colored tank top?


Yes, I've made a couple of summer tanks with soy, linen and cotton, but I wouldn't do it again. Those plant fibers "grow" as you wear them and don't hold the shape you would need for a close fitting top. They grow widthwise and bag out something awful-- even worse if it's hot and you are perspiring. I will only use plant fibers for something drapey, in the future... (and dishcloths/towels).


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning sewbiz What do you think of the "Panda Soy" sock yarn...60% Bamboo, 22% soy, 18% elastic nylon. Good or a waste of money? Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ooops - forgot - really stopped by to leave a good recipe. Just posted it in Chit Chat - since I promised it to FireballDave - but thought I'd drop a copy here for those of you that dont get out much!!!
> 
> MEXICAN STREET CORN


Hi Dreamweaver... Was that the corn they were eating in Nacho Libre, one of my favorite movies? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looks fattening!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Looks like everyone is still getting their beauty sleep! I have just finished a 60th birthday cake for a friends husbands birthday I now have black stained hands from kneading the fondant. Now I can't touch my crochet til it is all washed off.
> I am so looking forward to getting lots of knitting etc done next week.
> Did I tell you all that I met up with a nice lady from here on KP she lives about 10 minutes from me we have met up twice now for a little knitting session but as usual my jaw worked harder than my needles. We are going to have afternoon tea with another Kp member next week as well.


Hi Trasara,

Black fondant? Was it one of those "Over the Hill" cakes? :lol:

That's cool that you have a meet up buddy from KP... One of these days OSG and I will have to do that. We aren't all that far apart-- maybe 1- 1.5 hours? Just both very busy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning sewbiz What do you think of the "Panda Soy" sock yarn...60% Bamboo, 22% soy, 18% elastic nylon. Good or a waste of money? Bits


I have a couple of skeins of that to make socks but haven't used it. It feels good, to me. Now that is sock yarn and contains elastic, so it shouldn't stretch out like the plant fiber yarns I was talking about a few posts ago... I think it's a good sock yarn from what I know so far, just haven't made mine yet. They will probably be like cotton sock yarns. I've never made socks that didn't contain at least a LITTLE wool, so those would be a first for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tracy, that's great. Meeting people from KP. I've met a few here too. But i can't wait to meet Tania! One more week!
> 
> I wish our whole little group were getting together. I love all of you!


Love you too, Girlfriend!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!
> 
> Time for me to leave and go meet with the doctor at the hospital with my sister and Brother-in-law. I can't explain it, but I have a bad pit in my stomach. Another sleepless night, my headache is back big time, and not to be gross, but I had issues with my IBS all night long. I know it's nerves. Anyway, it is what it is as long as God wants it. He knows best.
> 
> Later my lovely friends, I'll let you know how it all goes in just a little while.


Barbara we will be praying for you! Obviously this is taking a hard toll on you. You have to be strong and brave for your sister. And remember, God is still in control of every detail of her life...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info sewbiz. Off to market. Be back in a few hours. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hey sewbiz.... I will be passing thru again on the 17th on the way to another conference in h'burg???probably be near you around 5:30ish...?


I'll PM you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, back from the meeting. As I suspected, the doctors have all agreed there really is no choice concerning Karen's leg. They have to remove it from just below the knee. I don't know yet when this will take place but Karen said she wanted it over with asap. She wants to go home to her children, and once the surgery is completed, she will be going home a lot sooner. I had the feeling this was going to be the case. It's all in God's hands.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, back from the meeting. As I suspected, the doctors have all agreed there really is no choice concerning Karen's leg. They have to remove it from just below the knee. I don't know yet when this will take place but Karen said she wanted it over with asap. She wants to go home to her children, and once the surgery is completed, she will be going home a lot sooner. I had the feeling this was going to be the case. It's all in God's hands.


I am SO sorry, Barb... I had a feeling, when she wasn't responding to all the things they tried. Life is so rough on us... She can heal up and get a prosthetic lower leg. It will be so much better because it's only below the knee. She should be able to walk naturally.

I know as the Big Sis you are hurting terribly, but she is wise to want to get it over with and get home to her kids. She's a real trooper!

We will all be praying for your family. I'm sure you will let us know when her surgery is...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, I told you about my brother. His leg was taken off below his knee, and he lived a long and happy life. Much better than above the knee as far as prosthesis is concerned. Yes she needs to get back to her family for much faster recuperation. Blessings and strength to you all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you , thank you , thank you. I can never express how much it has ment to me to know I have your support. Thank God I have the most awesome friends!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barbara. SO Sorry. I pray the process is quick. I would feel the same way. It's going to take some getting used to. Will she be able to walk with a prosthesis? I thought she was in a wheelchair.... was this the reason?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can hear the crickets in here


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Karen is in a wheelchair, she has naropothy (spelling) in her legs from being a diabetic. Her legs are weak. So being a wheelchair after surgery won't be a change for her. I don't know if she will get a prosthesis or not. One step at a time. Get the surgery over, and heal.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes. A little at a time. You're in my thoughts.


I have the beginnings of neuropathy in my left foot..... Was hit by a car in '07. It's horrible.... I walk fine, but it's painful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

do whatever you can to keep that foot/let going! Perservere.
Karen is only 40 years old, she's the youngest of us siblings. Too young for this. And she has young children. Won't be easy for her, them, or anyone. But we will get through it. This I do know.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And I also have it (neuropathy) I have limited feeling and so when I think my feet are lifting I am actually dragging them. I fall a lot because of it. It is also from diabetes. Have to be very careful, especially when I am alone. I have broken my glasses, but thankfully, never any bones. Must have pretty good old bones. Thank you God.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank God Alberta!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> And I also have it (neuropathy) I have limited feeling and so when I think my feet are lifting I am actually dragging them. I fall a lot because of it. It is also from diabetes. Have to be very careful, especially when I am alone. I have broken my glasses, but thankfully, never any bones. Must have pretty good old bones. Thank you God.


Yes, thank God! Do be very careful... I didn't realize you were diabetic. Not good for you to be alone. Have you ever given any thought to a roommate/housemate, or an assisted living arrangement, or anything like that, just to have someone else around? Now I'm going to worry about you! My hubby is diabetic with lots of trouble from it, and tho he takes care of most of it himself, I won't leave him alone for too long.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Weird I also have it... Due to a crush injury in my rt foot


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait to go home. I just want to chill!
Mike is working late and won't be home until after 10! Just Poppy and me for dinner. Easy night.

Then I have a date with a sock and the TV. My chair has been calling me all day! I'll have the Resort with me too. No one home to bug me is nice sometimes....ahhhh and a nice cup of herbal tea w/honey.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Somehing else that makes us close. I haven't thought about someone living with me. I don't think it is anything I could do. I have a neighbor who looks in on me regularly. I am able to be mobile and take care of myself. The fact that I feel close to all of you is my social life. Don't feel sorry for me. I don't but thanks for the concern.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lots of people get that type of nerve damage. My foot has a little drag. Noticeable if you're watching me walk.... I'm supposed to be on pain management, but I decided not to. I was on Neurontin/Gabapentin for a while... crap! So I stopped. My mom has it in her hands and feet, side effect from a medication she had to take.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here in New York, they have buildings where seniors can move to in their own apt, but they have to check in with security Daily.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think most areas have senior housing of some sort. But it's not for everyone.

Alberta, if you are doing ok by yourself, then I don't blame you for not changing. As long as when you do need help or assistance, you don't hesitate to speak up! Yes, we will keep checking for you. If we don't hear from you then I know Bonnie has your personal info, we can contact you or the police.

Anyway, how's everyone's day going? Mine has been busy, which is such a blessing


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I am back children... 

Had a ton of stuff to do today...

Barbara, so when will it happen for Karen? And when will she be going home? 

Is she overweight? Is that why she has diabetes? would Gastric bypass help her? Sometimes, the moment you lose the weight your diabetes disappears.. (you probably know that already!!!)...but it will be great for her to get home to family.. maybe this will get her to walk and out of that chair??? She will have to go to rehab, right?? Well, hopefully it will all be over soon!

I also got a package from the LYS in Vegas.. .WHOO HOO...

Some great sock yarns...

Some beautiful brown yarn to make myself a pullover (summery) 

and yarn for my Mom's Tunisian Enterlac Ruana... 

I will be busy for a long time now..

Still have tons to do for the soldiers.. have to finish 2 scarf for friend.. One in a ruffle pattern and another in a really interesting rib... 

I like scarves cause that's when I get to play with stitches...


OK So now I caught up with you all...

onward and upward!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH, and I live in a 55 and over community... but you would never know it.. except that there are no kiddies running around and at night it is dead!!!! literally... lol... just kidding...

My mom lived by herself way into her 80s until her shoulder started giving her problems and her knee replacements bothered her too much to do much walking so now she has assistance.. But she was driving into her 80s too.. 

SO YOU GO ALBERTA!!!!!!! Keep it up... enjoy your life as best you can... but know that we are all here for you anytime you need it..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I hope everyone is on tonight. As I said before, I'm gonna be home alone. Well, except for the dogs and birds!

Grey's ananomy (spelling) is on tonight. I love that show. And I can't wait for the new episodes of Bones!

Karen is not overweight really. Maybe a little but she is not fat. Her legs are like toothpicks. But she's had sugar issues since her early 20's. Diabeties runs deep in my family. My brother is another one who has it bad. My father had it bad, and so did my Grandmother. It runs in the family. I'm tested 3X a year regularly. And yes, I'm sure my losing the weight saved me from that illness. Even my blood pressure is awesome now. Was high before.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, I am back. My heart is heavy with the news from Karen. But maybe things will look up. Bought a ton of groceries....two sets of children oming this weekend. Hey, if we had a blizzard, we could last 6 weeks easy. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh Bits! I forgot to tell you we are ALL coming this weekend......whatcha cooking???? LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My Father-in-law will turn 85 next month. He lives alone. Oh sure he comes for dinner every night, he lives up the street, but I want him to come for dinner. I don't want him to be alone at dinner time. Besides, he likes my cooking and I feed on the compliments! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't we all???? What woman doesn't live off compliments?????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You all have warmed my heart. Such caring friends. I will take care of myself, and if you don't hear from me for some time don't worry. BUT if I am going to be away from my 'puter for awhile I will let you know so nobody will worry. Love you all. I used to scoff at folks who fall in love online. I realize it is a different kind of love, but I am sure glad I have you all in my life.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> You all have warmed my heart. Such caring friends. I will take care of myself, and if you don't hear from me for some time don't worry. BUT if I am going to be away from my 'puter for awhile I will let you know so nobody will worry. Love you all. I used to scoff at folks who fall in love online. I realize it is a different kind of love, but I am sure glad I have you all in my life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think we have a really special group of friends here.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all yahhhh! in 6 hours I'm on leave!!!! Can you tell I am looking forward to it.
Sew biz the black fondant was for a black and white Beatles/60's theme Cake. Hopefully I will be smart enough to so no to cakes for a while they interrupt my knitting.Anyway it will be time for christmas cakes etc in a couple of weeks.
Barb , sorry to hear of your sisters outcome as you say It will work itself out and hopefully she will be home with her family soon. I hope you enjoyed you tea w/ honey I had to read that twice as I thought you wrote tea w/ whiskey maybe that was what I was thinking you should have after a day like today!
Bitsey you sound very chipper this morning hope all went well for you.
Well off to work talk to you all later.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'm sorry about your sister's situation with diabetes. i pray she will recover from this. i was busy today. i have to go now to cook dinner. i'm almost done with my sock.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh ladies...i am off to my son's last junior high football game...doesnt the time fly....

i actually hate football...SHHHHHHHH don't tell, i've had them all fooled for years....but i will miss sitting in lawn chairs, knitting and chatting with some(not all) of the other moms, while the boys practice....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

still praying barb....

ya'll say an extra one for my mom...mrsa in the wound where they removed the primary tumor...mega doses of antibiotics, and will go to iv anti's if this doesnt work (chemo represses the immune system)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We all hope for the best OSG!! 

Sometimes it is way easier to just do the IV...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

This month is Breast Cancer Awareness Month.. and my niece has made the following for a Breast Cancer Research Fundraiser... 
Thought you all might get a chuckle out of most of them...

May Breast Cancer become a thing of the past!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I could eat one of those...only one. very pretty...what are you going to do with those Knitting? Enough for the neighborhood. Bits

Tomorrow is sock day for me. Getting past the heel and gusset.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, You don't read!!!! You just look at the pretty pictures???? 

My niece made them for a fund raiser for Breast Cancer...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, breast cancer runs in my mother's side. she had it but she's okay now. i get checked once a yr.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> still praying barb....
> 
> ya'll say an extra one for my mom...mrsa in the wound where they removed the primary tumor...mega doses of antibiotics, and will go to iv anti's if this doesnt work (chemo represses the immune system)


That is what Karen ended up with in her leg after they put the hardware in it. Mrsa is such a nasty infection, be careful, it is highly contagious.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, breast cancer runs in my mother's side. she had it but she's okay now. i get checked once a yr.


This nasty thing runs in both my mom's side and my dad's side. My grandmother passed away from breast cancer when my mom was just a teenager. I never knew her. My aunt and cousin on my dad's side passed also. Crazy.

My family seems to get everything. :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner is over, Poppy and I had corned beef hash, eggs over easy, and marble rye toast. It was yummy. Easy night tonight. Poppy loved it! He's such a sweetie. Never complains about what I serve, I could toss a frozen pizza on the table, and he would be happy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is MRSA? How did she get the infection? Is this something that one can get just from having a sore? Sorry, hate to appear stupid. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Even if it was frozen? Just kidding. Well, Barb, he enjoys the company, plus he does not have to cook for himself. Men seen to have a harder time if their spouse dies than women do. Maybe because women are more social in their nature. Bits

Just wanted to remind those who watch..Project Runway on the East coast at 9 PM. Working on a late dinner. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I can't wait to go home. I just want to chill!
> Mike is working late and won't be home until after 10! Just Poppy and me for dinner. Easy night.
> 
> Then I have a date with a sock and the TV. My chair has been calling me all day! I'll have the Resort with me too. No one home to bug me is nice sometimes....ahhhh and a nice cup of herbal tea w/honey.


Sounds perfect. Just what you need tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Somehing else that makes us close. I haven't thought about someone living with me. I don't think it is anything I could do. I have a neighbor who looks in on me regularly. I am able to be mobile and take care of myself. The fact that I feel close to all of you is my social life. Don't feel sorry for me. I don't but thanks for the concern.


Oh no...not feeling sorry for you. I just know the problems diabetics run into and know it's not good to be alone. I'm glad you have a good neighbor who will check on you! You are a strong lady...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > You all have warmed my heart. Such caring friends. I will take care of myself, and if you don't hear from me for some time don't worry. BUT if I am going to be away from my 'puter for awhile I will let you know so nobody will worry. Love you all. I used to scoff at folks who fall in love online. I realize it is a different kind of love, but I am sure glad I have you all in my life.
> ...


DITTO!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What is MRSA? How did she get the infection? Is this something that one can get just from having a sore? Sorry, hate to appear stupid. Bits


MRSA is a really bad staff infection.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I just got back from the grocery store, but son called and said he and a friend were going to eat and see a movie... so I'm going to do an easy dinner for hubby and I of a big egg scramble, sushi I bought at the grocery store, and leftover green veggies. Perfect for me, but hubby may need a sandwich later tonight. Yay, easy night!

Maryrose, I got the fluffy white stole steamed, but found my camera battery dead! It's charging right now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see the stole too. 

I love to cook, but I love the easy nights too.

I just turned the heel of my sock and now working on the gusset decreases.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just finished watching the x factor online.. The talent that is hiding out there is amazing.. 

A guy who works a taco stand.. amazing.. a deli clerk.. amazing.. a garbage guy... amazing.. It's such a shame to see that there is so much amazing talent in the world and most never get a chance to shine!!

Men have a hard time when they are widowed because they never did anything all thru the years.. We, women, cook, clean, wipe noses.. etc.. if men do that, they are just helping out.. they don't realize that it's their responsibility too... Because so many women didn't work in the 50s we brought that over into the "new age" where women work, but are still expected to do all the housework too.. If a man does it.. we have to thank them.. It's expected of us to do it.. and a favor if a man does it..

What's wrong with that picture???? Aren't I opinionated!!???????? You betcha!!!!!!!!!!! lololol!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike doesn't help much around the house unless I ask. Then he will.

Poppy was the "do all" in his last marriage. He was married twice. First wife died about 15 years ago (Mike's Mom) and then he married Shirley, they were married about 10 years. Poppy did all the laundry, all the housework, all the yard work, only thing he didn't do was the cooking. Shirley did that. Why isn't Mike like his father???? LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Someone trained Poppy right!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I really have to get more into socks.. I now have so much sock yarn... 

What do you do with 450yards of sock yarn??? I have so much left over from the first pair I did (the completed one, not the lonely one sock).. can I make another full pair, you think????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What happens to the fluffyness when you steam something like the stole you made???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knit the socks!!! I just bought more sock yarn last night while at Webs.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting that theory would not work here I live with a clean freak...he cleans better than I do. But he would miss the social contact with a woman. He is not a person who runs out with his "buds" ...I am his "bud"...whereas if it were me left alone I have friends...friends at the LYS, my neighbors up the road( we get together every two weeks to knit in the winter). So that is where women do better...they have their clubs...their social life, where alot of men their social life is their wife and their families. (my opinion). Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, what kind of sock yarn? B tell...tell


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My DIL is bringing me 6 - 7 hanks of that Ranco yarn..she said it was multi-colored. I can't wait to see it. Barb did you get any of that? Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope you all are doing okay. i can't wait to see sewbiz's shawl. i got done with all my work today. now i'm going to relax for the night. we've been having some nice, sunny days lately after all the rain we had. i have one question: do you ladies ever get tired of buying the sock yarn, or do you like collecting it? just curious.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i got some of brnats sock yarn in rose bud uses size 6 needles, i have some plymoth? but it feels rough


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, that is part of knitting...the stash. You never know what happen to make yarn disappear. You know, like all the sheep stop having wool. Maryrose you have to read the Knitting Harlot. Barb read it and told us about how great it was, so I got it...I love it. Maybe look in a used book store. My youngest finds alot of her treasures there. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i guess i asked a dumb question. nobody here gets tired of sock yarn. i don't. i have a small stash. i haven't read any knitting books. one of my past "swap partner" like knitting books, which i did get her one.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought some Regia, self striping in pinks.75% superwash wool, 25 %Polymid
also some SRK "on your toes" also in self striping pinks, different shades this one...75% wool, 25% Nylon
some Berroco Comfort Sock in shades of purples, 50/50 Nylon & Acrylic
another SRK "on your toes" self striping in shades of teals and blues (really pretty)

And then a few hanks of Valley Yarns Huntington (Webs brand) in a mauve shade, 75% fine superwash merino wool, 25% nylon


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, you did not ask a dumb question. I don't think that there is a dumb...when you stop questioning then that is dumb. I kind of get the same way about fabric. When I lived in Warrenton, we had fabric stores and yarn shops. Down here not so much. We have very "cute fabric shops and one very expensive yarn shop...so when you see a deal like on the Ranco...you get as much as you can. That hank of yarn o sent you to knit socks normally sells (at my LYS) for $22.50...so if you see it for 6.99 you buy what you can. Bits...your stash


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb that sounds wonderful. How far away is Webs from you?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would probably go crazy in a place like webs...you know...mortgage on the house.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd say about 35 to 40 minutes away. I go for class on Wed. nights. I have 3 more classes, then I think I'm going to take a break. I just don't know. I really love taking the classes.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You lucky duck!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't walk in there without getting something!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

come on up! We can all go together!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My hubby should get down on bended knee and say Thank you Lord, Susan may never travel there. But of course I would never tell him. I would say I am visiting a most treasured friend. Do you think that would work?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> My hubby should get down on bended knee and say Thank Lord, Susan may never travel there. But of course I would never tell him.


LOL :XD:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, to my chair...Oh, by the way on the 25th traveling to see SIL and going to Tuesday Morning. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, gonna work on my sock, will check back in a bit.


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Absolutely to Knit For! 
Gorgeous

wackycat
Sue :evil:
Just envious-


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just received a package that has... 

indulgence 6 ply.. for socks.. in black and white and a blue group ..

Bits i have the ranco too.. its lovely.. like a worsted (I think).. not for socks...I have greens.. beautiful mix of colors...

and I got a Noro sock yarn.. it has great bright colors but its kinda stiff.. it's cotton, silk and wool (with a bit of nylon)

I went to make dinner (pad thai) and you guys wrote 3 pages...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why didn't you come to my house to make dinner...I could have eaten pad thai...you might have to PM me that recipe. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You still can.. I have leftovers.. get your butt over here....

The weather was beautiful today (FINALLY) 73 FINALLY!!!

There are ingredients in a Pad Thai that you can only get in an asian section or asian store.. (maybe whole foods or trader's)... 

Let me go find it and I'll post it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You still can.. I have leftovers.. get your butt over here....

The weather was beautiful today (FINALLY) 73 FINALLY!!!

There are ingredients in a Pad Thai that you can only get in an asian section or asian store.. (maybe whole foods or trader's)... 

Let me go find it and I'll post it...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey knitting...Project Runway is on...hopefully Josh will get his you know what burned tonight. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok ... Pad Thai is all about the sauce..

So basically you can use regular noodles or the rice noodles it calls for..

In restaurants they serve it with chicken, pork or beef, peanuts, maybe scallions and cilantro as a garnish.. i like to put veggies (broc) in mine to make it healthier..

SO.. you cut up chicken into chunks drege it in flour and sautee it till brown.. take it out of the pan..

Soak the Rice Noodles (if you are using them) in Boiling water.. No need to cook it.. the water softens it up enough.

make this sauce in a little pot and let it cook a bit..

PAD THAI SAUCE:
3/4 Tbsp. tamarind paste dissolved in 1/4 cup warm water (look for tamarind at Asian/Chinese or Indian food stores)
2 Tbsp. fish sauce, be light on the fish sauce it can become very salty
1-3 tsp. chili sauce, or substitute 1/2 tsp. or more dried crushed chili or cayenne, to taste
3 Tbsp. brown sugar

Steam some Broccoli.

Scramble an egg or two in the bottom of the pan.. then add everything together.. 

garnish with sliced scallions, cilantro leaves, and chopped peanuts (if you want)..

That's it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey knitting...Project Runway is on...hopefully Josh will get his you know what burned tonight. Bits


Yup I'll watch it after midnight or so... online....

I bet you Josh won't be gone.. He is the drama that makes the show... it's starting to bore me, actually..

I want more fashion less talk!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you, the only thing I need is the tamerind paste. Thank you Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree! Ok, I am off. Be back later. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Enjoy the show!!!! DO NOT TELL US HOW IT [email protected]!!!!! lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys, did you know there is another thread that has 340 pages???? its called... Good morning all.. and it started in May 25... hum... we have to talk quicker!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, it is Thursday p.m. and I am expecting the list tomorrow of missing swaps. SO..... Anyone who has not received their swaps for September just send me a PM with the form from the swap request list on the forum. All I am doing now is a list so I can be ready to mobilize my angels. Doing it this way I don't know who was supposed to send to who. Anyone with an idea? I am just worried that packages from international may just be slower. But the idea that some swappers just didn't know how to retrieve their swap may be the reason. So, anyone who knows someone who missed, give them the word to send me their questionaire. An angel will be chosen and a package sent. Okay, I am ready, willing, and able. Lets get this done. Nobody should be forgotten.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, all I am going to say is the princess still lives. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sure happy that our little resort swap is rolling along and we will not have any problems. Whoo-Hoo


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Alberta, I am still here. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I know Bits. I knew I could depend on you. I have a feeling we will need quite a few angels.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just hope everyone will let us know.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Shouldn't this be on the Sept Swap page? and not the resort page???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Everyone from the swap should read what Alberta wrote.. how many people actually read the resort?? and if they read and do not post.. are they considered Peeping Toms???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Anybody ever check this out? it's called freeform knitting and it sound so interesting..

check out the gallery too..for picks of stuff made that way..

http://www.knotjustknitting.com/


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am sure happy that our little resort swap is rolling along and we will not have any problems. Whoo-Hoo


There is a reason why it's rolling along well.. its because we all have become friends and it is a very small swap..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutly, but I have heard a lot of posts right here. I will copy it and put it on the September swap board. Thanks, I did ask for any suggestions and appreciaite this.


knittingneedles said:


> Shouldn't this be on the Sept Swap page? and not the resort page???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Men have a hard time when they are widowed because they never did anything all thru the years.. We, women, cook, clean, wipe noses.. etc.. if men do that, they are just helping out.. they don't realize that it's their responsibility too... Because so many women didn't work in the 50s we brought that over into the "new age" where women work, but are still expected to do all the housework too.. If a man does it.. we have to thank them.. It's expected of us to do it.. and a favor if a man does it..


Boy, ain't that the truth! :|


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Mike doesn't help much around the house unless I ask. Then he will.
> 
> Poppy was the "do all" in his last marriage. He was married twice. First wife died about 15 years ago (Mike's Mom) and then he married Shirley, they were married about 10 years. Poppy did all the laundry, all the housework, all the yard work, only thing he didn't do was the cooking. Shirley did that. Why isn't Mike like his father???? LOL


This is probably why Poppy is doing well living in his own home now! Self sufficient, but still appreciates having a nice meal prepared for him by a sweet lady...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What happens to the fluffyness when you steam something like the stole you made???


The steam doesn't hurt it or change it at all... just sets the sts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I really have to get more into socks.. I now have so much sock yarn...
> 
> What do you do with 450yards of sock yarn??? I have so much left over from the first pair I did (the completed one, not the lonely one sock).. can I make another full pair, you think????


Prolly not... unless the first pair was very short. You could make a pair of kid's socks tho, for a gift or for charity.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'd say about 35 to 40 minutes away. I go for class on Wed. nights. I have 3 more classes, then I think I'm going to take a break. I just don't know. I really love taking the classes.


What class are you taking Barb? Or are they all different?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I really have to get more into socks.. I now have so much sock yarn...
> ...


Good idea.. like a size 4 or so???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hey guys, did you know there is another thread that has 340 pages???? its called... Good morning all.. and it started in May 25... hum... we have to talk quicker!!!!


We reached our 300+ way faster than them. We are gadflies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, all I am going to say is the princess still lives. Bits


Phooey... down with the princess. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


I guess it depends on how much yarn you have left. You can do baby socks with wee little leftover balls of sock yarn. Big kid socks if you have more.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We also started way later.. in August... so there..

Where is the lady Barbara?? she said she had the evening to herself and that she was going to play with us??? 

Maybe she found something better to do?? watch TV and veg???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's very late over there... I think her time is an hour later than mine and it's quarter after 12 here. She's probably gone to bed. And I need to, as well. Before I say something stupid. I'm sleepy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Nina did you watch Runway?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Let us know when you can talk about it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, here's my swift I was trying to describe to you the other day:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a weird swift.. never saw one like that.. part umbrella part something else..

Actually looks pretty cool...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to watch it now.. so tomorrow (if you are going to sleep now) we can rip it apart...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Going to watch it now.. so tomorrow (if you are going to sleep now) we can rip it apart...


Alright!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here's my fluffy... It's just lightly steamed but when it's done I will block it agressively with blocking wires and dress it out real nice.

I just love the sparkly beads on the ends, so I showed you some close ups. I wish I had put a bead at the center of the motifs in the body, too. Oh well... They will be an edge detail.

It's actually going to look like this:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTseascape.html
(the first photo on Knitty shows it WRONG side out! Yeah, lovely...)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG! Like I said before.. I want to grow up to be just like you!!!

It's absolutely beautiful..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OMG! Like I said before.. I want to grow up to be just like you!!!
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful..


Thank you-- not as hard as it may look...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That's really pretty sewbiz! Is the yarn in that pattern what we would call 4ply?

Knitting you are so right about you comments about men, Last weekend my hubby vaccuumed, It was like he was waiting for an award!!
Well I have delivered the cake and now my time is my own Yah!! Knitting your neices cakes are really cute.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, There are exceptions to the rules, sometimes with the men but they are few and far between.. 

Isn't the shawl is beautiful. .I have yet to conquer lace..

My niece is like you.. she decorates cakes.. it's one of the things she does to make a living.. she does many things..

So you two have something in common.. I hope you take pix of each cake you make..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yes I do , I didn't end up doing this last one to the orginal design as it wasn't going to work so I just winged it. It looked good and my friend was happy so thats all that matters. I only do cakes for friends as I hate asking alot of money for them as long as I am not out of pocket, I charge for ingredients. I know I am mad!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I saved the shawl I might give it a go it is one of the nicer ones I have seen. Nina lace isn't hard just follow one instruction at a time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, but I like the mindlessness of knitting.. so I will conquer lace once I feel settled in life and my mind won't wander while I knit. .that would be disaster.. 
I would be making more lifelines than rows...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats true you do need to concentrate.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks like everyone has retired for the night I will pop back later!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup going to bed too..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lifelines-- bah, humbug. You just get a good magnetic chart holder and move the marker up, row by row as you complete it. Easy, peasey... This pattern is very easy to "read" your knitting, so any mistakes can be found pretty quickly. I do look at my knitting and read it every row or two, so I see if anything goes wrong and can fix.

Tracy, did you take a picture of the Beatles cake? I would have loved to see that.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yep here it is, not one of my best.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cute... great cake.. sure they loved it...

Going to bed now.. it's after 01:30...

Sorry can't stay up and play anymore!!!

Tomorrow we do it all again!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Yep here it is, not one of my best.


Oh, pretty! It's great! I can't believe they make a Beatles picture for cakes... I love the polka dots.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm outta here too... (about time!)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My friend had the picture printed with edible ink on rice paper. Get some sleep you 2!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trasara, luv it, luv it, luv it!!!! Really great cake!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, final game was 50- 0 our favor... Now to survive homecoming.... 

I think my life may be slowing down a little... I hope at least enough to get my washer fixed... 4 wks of laundramat or handwashing in a sink is enough!!!....especially with two athletes and a farmer! ....

Of course, that is if we can ever get the part from Japan ....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OSG you poor thing washing is endless at the best of times without having to handwash... Homecoming sounds so interesting we don't have anything like it here!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Rise n Shiiiiiine!!!!!! Happy FRIDAY!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay, it is Thursday p.m. and I am expecting the list tomorrow of missing swaps. SO..... Anyone who has not received their swaps for September just send me a PM with the form from the swap request list on the forum. All I am doing now is a list so I can be ready to mobilize my angels. Doing it this way I don't know who was supposed to send to who. Anyone with an idea? I am just worried that packages from international may just be slower. But the idea that some swappers just didn't know how to retrieve their swap may be the reason. So, anyone who knows someone who missed, give them the word to send me their questionaire. An angel will be chosen and a package sent. Okay, I am ready, willing, and able. Lets get this done. Nobody should be forgotten.


I'm ready Alberta, just say the word. I will PM whomever I am assigned so they know it's on the way. International or not.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say about 35 to 40 minutes away. I go for class on Wed. nights. I have 3 more classes, then I think I'm going to take a break. I just don't know. I really love taking the classes.
> ...


Right now it is crochet 1. It's for 6 weeks. But it is required even though I don't need it. I am so much ahead of everyone in class as I've been crocheting since I was about 5. My Grandmothers were crocheters and so was my Mom. Knitting, I'm the first to learn to knit. But the class is required for the Expert Knitters program I joined. Not that I expect to be an expert, but I am learning a lot, and it's fun.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Great news here!! The temp finally PO'd the right person! 

On Wed she came back to her desk, from the other dept she was covering, and she said "WHO took my timesheets out of my drawer??!!!" She was nasty and rude. As there were three of us having a discussion about some payments.... anyhoo... she claimed we did it and thankfully we have the tape! She left it out! She's a nutcase! 

Good riddens!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They were worried to let her go before bc she seemed like she'd try to sue for anything.... so they had to be absolutely sure. UGH!! I"m so glad it's over. She really was a nightmare. I hope she can find peace in her mind.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Hope everyone is going to have a glorious day. Staying home today getting ready for the hoards coming tomorrow, It will be fun. Later chicks. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Susan! I hope you have a relaxing day. You can get some knittin done!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay, the wicked Temp is gone! It's about time!

I let temps go all time. They are temps. I need no reason. If I don't like the color they wear that day I can let them go. (not that I've done that!)

Tania...........ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And Good Morning to you..

It's great that now the "temp" can't harass 2 departments..

Now she can go on to another company and do the same to them..

Now you also know, why she is just a temp and never permanent!

Peace and quiet will return to the workplace...

AND NEXT WEEK IS THE BIG WEEKEND!!! We get it, already!!!!

lol...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Those two are really rubbing it in that they are going to have a great time and see all sorts of glorious things. Bah!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Exactly, BAH!!!

I have to figure out what I can rub in their faces!!!! HUM!!!

Gonna take me a while to get something good!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> SHUT UP!!!!


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

NEVER! And then Tania and I are going to talk all about it and post pictures like crazy. You think you want us to shut up now??? JUST YOU WAIT WOMAN! :XD: :XD:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

GREAT!!! A monster has been released!!! Just Great!!! 

Blah blah blah...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Exactly, BAH!!!
> 
> I have to figure out what I can rub in their faces!!!! HUM!!!
> 
> Gonna take me a while to get something good!!!


You can rub in all your warm weather while I'm here freezing my Buttocks off! I can't get warm this morning. It's in my hips, and they are aching. Radio just said tomorrow is going up to the mid 80's!! I can't believe it! INDIAN SUMMER!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

that will be perfect if the 80s stick around for your big weekend...

have errands to run.. so talk to y'all later...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm just so happy I can breathe! We found some work stashed, that wasn't done of course. UGH! I don't want to waste my thoughts anymore! 


Oh yeah Nina... Send some of that warmth this way!! It's been so cold! This morning I thought my boobs were gonna fall off! AHAHAHAHA

No, i wasn't wearing a jacket.... was walking from the car to the building. About a blocks distance.

ONE MORE WEEK BARB!!! YESSSSS! Did you check out the maps? I have no idea what to expect. I've never heard of sheep and wool festival!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I checked nothing! It will be an adventure for us both!! My Step-daughter is going too. I purchased her a myself a ticket through Webs back in July/August. 

We will have a blast!!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You can take pictures and send them. From the time you meet to when you arrive and everything in betweem. As jealous as I am I hope you have a wonderful time. Somehow we all have to meet someday.



Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > SHUT UP!!!!
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitting, I think your ideas were spot on. I will post that I need all info in to me by PM by Wednesday night. That gives them long enough. If I haven't heard by then I will assume it is simply lost forever.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

This is notice to everyone who is waiting for a missing swap.
You have to send me the same list you sent TracyH when you signed up. To my PM with all your own info on it so your angel can get things you will simply adore.
Then let it be known I must have your PM by Wednesday night or I will close this and the swaps will just be lost forever. So get to it. I don't want ONE single person to be missed.
Alberta


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitting, I think your ideas were spot on. I am posting that I need all info in to me by PM by Wednesday night. That gives them enough time. If I haven't heard by then I will assume it is simply lost forever. Now over to the swap forum to post it there. That should be enough time don't you think?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You got Alberta! Fabulous job you are doing!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds perfect to me..

You have to post it in the Swap page.. and you can start a new topic called.. Missed Sept Swaps???.. Please register

What do you think???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just talked to little sister Karen. Her surgery is scheduled for Thursday, Oct. 13th. They are going to transport her out to Worcester to UMass Hospital. I'm glad as they are a very good hospital. I think she will be glad when this is all over. It's taking it's toll on all of us. Thank you my special friends for the support and prayers. We need them! Love you all.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried but all I could do was a new topic in Main. But I also posted it in the swap thread.



knittingneedles said:


> Sounds perfect to me..
> 
> You have to post it in the Swap page.. and you can start a new topic called.. Missed Sept Swaps???.. Please register
> 
> What do you think???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I just talked to little sister Karen. Her surgery is scheduled for Thursday, Oct. 13th. They are going to transport her out to Worcester to UMass Hospital. I'm glad as they are a very good hospital. I think she will be glad when this is all over. It's taking it's toll on all of us. Thank you my special friends for the support and prayers. We need them! Love you all.


UMass is the best out there... so that's good she will be under fantastic care... good...

Hopefully, it will all go well, fast and painless...and before you know it she will be back home...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope you all are doing okay. so far i have 3 acrylic squares done. 3 more to go & i'll mail them out to you knittingneedles. i won't hardly be on the internet this weekend. i will be very busy going to the laundermat, getting groceries & taking my sister-in-law out to get her groceries and some misc. things.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Mary Rose you have a great weekend and we will still be here on Monday!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i hope you all are doing okay. so far i have 3 acrylic squares done. 3 more to go & i'll mail them out to you knittingneedles. i won't hardly be on the internet this weekend. i will be very busy going to the laundermat, getting groceries & taking my sister-in-law out to get her groceries and some misc. things.


Have a great weekend Maryrose. We will miss you.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, thanks ladies.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I finished cooking everything is either on the stove simmering away (chicken soup) or in the oven (Potato Kugel, roast chicken) very typical food but very yummy too..

Noodles cooked, salad made, Raisin Challah ready.. 

No dessert!! Just tea and biscottis if he wants it.. 

Done!!!

now time to knit, chat and chill


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh I love Kugel!!!

No cooking for me tonight. Mike just told me he wants to go out because I've had a crazy week! I threw the pork chops back in the fridge. They will get them tomorrow!

Now, where to goooooo!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > SHUT UP!!!!
> ...


I want to see ALL of RHINEBECK. We are counting on you two to take good pics and give a good blow-by-blow account afterwards.

... at least I am. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It is SO not worth staying up until 4am... Tough day. I watched a movie on Netflix, tho, called Young At Heart. It was so good, so heartwarming. Cried buckets. If you guys have Netflix you have to see it. It's only about an hour long.

I'm making good progress on the helmet liner for the knit locker. Once it's done, I will send it off with the two hats and scarf I have made. I will be glad to have my charity knitting done for a while... I am in the mood to wrap up some stuff that's been lying around unfinished. Then I can start a new sweater!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting a lovely sabbath meal. Good shabbos to you and Kal. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks bits.. it's also Yom Kipper tonight.. (remember?)

Day of Atonement?

SO have to cook special foods.. thank God its all done ...we are so big into food!!! As everyone knows... 

Sew, thanks so much for all you are doing.. actually thanks everyone for all the Knit Locker stuff.. I know the guys will be thrilled with everything..

I am finishing a scarf too and then on to the tunisian entrelac ruana I want to make for my Mom...

And I have sock yarn out the ying yang...

I'm not good at working a bunch of differnt projects at the same time...

So I am almost finished watching Project Runway.. 

I think Viktor's work is amazing, even if he did have tons of feathers, the dress was executed perfectly while kimberlys was thrown together using viktor's ideas...

and Anya.. what is up with that??

Don't they realize she doesn't know how to make a wearable garment.. She makes Art not clothes...

It's obvious that she will be one of the three and I hope that her sewing ability gets shown, she sewed her model into the dress, no way the model can take it off without cutting it off.

and poor "Barbie" what was she thinking with those pants??? 

It's a big no no to wear shiny leggings... 

bert was really a snooze... I kept wanting Josh to take that dumb feather thing off as they spoke so that we could see what the dress looked like simple..

on to next week!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My calendar says Yom Kippur tomorrow.....it is wrong? Still enjoy dinner. I am sorry Burt is gone...but I don't think that he is I think he has gotten his comfidence back. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Ladies I am beginning to think some of you never sleep, But it was lovely to actually get to chat last night. It is 10 in the morning I have been very lazy and only just got up I am hopeless on a Saturday morning after being at work all week I get alot more done on a Sunday. Barb and City you just have to post lots of photos of your adventure so we can experience it through you that also means you have to buy lots of goodies as well.
Knitting you dinner sounds yum! I promised hubby since I will be off this week he will get great dinners!!!!Haha that remains to be seen...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My pram blanket is coming along nicely it should be finished today and I can get back to my sock.
I sure do hope that It softens in the was as it seems quite scratchy after handling soft baby yarn.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey did you get your heel done?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> My calendar says Yom Kippur tomorrow.....it is wrong? Still enjoy dinner. I am sorry Burt is gone...but I don't think that he is I think he has gotten his comfidence back. Bits


it starts always the evening before the calendar


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, don't forget to post pix of the blanket!!! We all want to see everyones finished work!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It has been a long time. Need a refresher course, of course with Mom gone she was always my reminder. 

Trasara no, I did 4 more rows and have 2 to go, but When I start the turn, I cannot be interrupted (I will mess it up) so with family coming tomorrow I will wait until Sunday when I can have a quiet day. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dont forget to watch videos on youtube if you find yourself lost...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Bitsey, I tried taking my sock to knit when I met the ladie from here on Kp but had to keep tinking it as you need to concentrate now I just take simple crochet or knitting projects.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Was just on the Sept swap thread you guys are so nice trying to help Alberta sort the swap but it still seems people still don't get it. this may be endless...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know, I was just there and some poor soul was trying to PM Tracy for the December Swap. I just about give up on this general swap business. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not endless Tracy, I put an end date on it of Wednesday. I can only hope I put it on enough threads so everyone will see it. As knittingneedles said if I didn't I would still be doing misses for months. The swap itself has been put on hold for a bit, and several swaps are being organized on the forum.I am waiting none too patiently for swapees who need my angels. Stay sweet.



trasara said:


> Was just on the Sept swap thread you guys are so nice trying to help Alberta sort the swap but it still seems people still don't get it. this may be endless...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good evening ladies. Good morning Tracy. Just got back from dinner. Mike took Poppy and I to my favorite Italian place for dinner. Was so yummy. Of course one plate feeds me for lunch and dinner for 3 or 4 days! crazy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

When I got home from work, I started gathering the items for my Angel Swap. OMG, I need a bigger box! LOL

Might have to shrink it down a hair.....maybe.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello?? Is the Resort empty?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not empty Barbara, but it doesn't have my full attention. Friday is my favorite night on TV. BUT the computer is 3 feet away so I hjave my eye on it. I want to get these angels assignment done.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't seem to find anything interesting on TV tonight. Tell me what is good!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Triple D....I am hopeless....plus HGTV.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what is Triple D?

I love HGTV....especially house hunters, house hunters international, my first place, and property virgins. But Mike whines if I have it on all night. LOL

I just put dateline on.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Diners, drive-ins, and dives...food channel. I told you I am a sick sick person.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have so much stress, my back and neck are killing me! Mike said it is really tight. He gave me a rub, put some muscle rub on and now I'm in my chair with the heating pad on it. I sure hope I can sleep tonight and that I can sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love food....I hate dinners...I want to graze...that is what I like If my hubby and I go out we get appetizers.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I LOVE THE FOOD CHANNEL!!! When I'm home all day from work (usually playing hooky) i watch the food channel and hgtv all day long! My favs!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I don't have cable so I am pretty limited in choices, but on CBS are 3 pretty good hour long shows. My favorite is Blue Blood with Tom Selleck I am not too old to drool a bit. In fact maybe that is why I do. Giggle-giggle



Barbara Ann said:


> I can't seem to find anything interesting on TV tonight. Tell me what is good!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Alberta I love Tom Selleck.....absolute fav. I have all of the Jesse Stone Movies. Do you have a dvd? If so you can go to Walmart and get those dvds or sometimes the libraries have them. Mine does. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hubby fell asleep, food tv is on now!! Love Guy


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

In my dreams, what I would love is just to have a fork, and walk around and just taste everything...don't want to eat it all.......just one taste to see if yes I like it or yuck! Ok, back to the tube.

If you want more mindles dribble....at 10 PM on tlc---4 weddings. 4 bimbos getting married and theyy judge each others to see who wins the oh-la la honeymoon. You don't even have to think.

Have you seen the movie burlesque? fantastic. Get a chance if you like christine aquilar.....the singing is great. you would have fun. Hey and we look like that in the shower. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be heading for bed shortly. I'm exhausted again. I just can't stay up these days.. 

Gonna knit a bit on my sock then hitting the sack.

Have a great night my favorite Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah Bitsey. I will try the library first.This is an austerity month. Had to put in a new windshield. Very expensive. Will buy nothing extrathis month. God help me, as so much tempts me.
Yarn, notions, chocolate.



Bitsey said:


> Oh, Alberta I love Tom Selleck.....absolute fav. I have all of the Jesse Stone Movies. Do you have a dvd? If so you can go to Walmart and get those dvds or sometimes the libraries have them. Mine does. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi again. i hope you feel refreshed barbara ann by getting some rest. bitsey, i like to eat out at least once a month. 2 a month for take-outs. i know, i get tired of my cooking. i'm saving a little every week to go to a local restaurant at the end of this month with my husband & son & his girlfriend.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I love Tom Selleck too...

My son wants us to get Apple TV... a device that routes online programming like Netflix, Hulu, NBC.com or whatever through your TV. It would be so great if we could wean off the satellite and get rid of it! I hate that huge bill and hate COMMERCIALS even more!

I'm going to leave you guys to your food talk and go knit the helmet liner in front of the TV til I get sleepy. I must get a better night's sleep tonight.

Somehow food TV doesn't keep my interest. I have friends who live by it (like you guys!) but I just cook and eat simply and that satisfies us. Haute cusine is lost on me...unless it can be done in 5 minutes. Even cookbooks bore the heck out of me. I usually just wing it. Case in point: Tonight I sauteed some thin pork chops in water, then added a sliced bell pepper, onion, fresh mushrooms, and a leftover baked potato that was in the fridge-- peeled and sliced, and I poured a little brown gravy mix and water over it and covered it to simmer. A few minutes later, lift the lid and... MAGIC. A yummy, easy meal. If I'd had to find a cookbook, open it and follow a recipe to get that, it wouldn't have happened.

Okay, goodnight! Talk to you chicks sometime tomorrow! Don't forget to bring your sticks...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, your sick without Diners, drive ins and dives and the 2 fat ladies....

Alberta, are you arranging swap angels for all the different swaps that are on KP now???? 

Can I ask WHY???

It's great that you agreed to do it for the main swap when Tracy and hook are overrun with 250 people in a swap.. but all the swaps???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No just Tracy's. And I need another angel. Are you up to it?end PM. This is enough work. I feel like the mouse on the wheel.



knittingneedles said:


> Bits, your sick without Diners, drive ins and dives and the 2 fat ladies....
> 
> Alberta, are you arranging swap angels for all the different swaps that are on KP now????
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I thought.. OMG Mother Teresa is dead last I heard!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Was that offensive????? I hit send then realized I might have offended someone...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not to worry.


knittingneedles said:


> Was that offensive????? I hit send then realized I might have offended someone...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, did you ever hear of Paula Ward? She has a bunch of videos that teach how to knit a sweater..from scratch.. how to measure, make pattern and knit it... very interesting....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No. 1 food tv is not haute cuisine. No 2. who is doing a swap for tracy?

I don't know dear friends.....heading off to my chair for an hour. see in the am. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dinner was lovely.. kal is listening to a service online.. and I am playing with my friends.... BTW


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i cook very basic also. that's why i like to eat out or take-out a few times a month.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

hehe


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. I have the giggles... I think i'm delusional now. Tired.......... Heading out to Douglaston tomorrow morning. Family friend get together. I'm going to hit the sack. It's past my bedtime!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams and Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, 

Wishing you and your dear ones the blessings of happiness and peace on Yom Kippur and always.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks sweetie, that's so nice of you... .and I wish you all every single one of you.. and very good year this year.. no drama, no noise, no problems, no hassles no worries.. just peace and quiet...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to start knitting more socks.. it's starting to get chilly here (70s) and my feet are starting to get cold... 

That should make you feel good, Barbara!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, did you ever hear of Paula Ward? She has a bunch of videos that teach how to knit a sweater..from scratch.. how to measure, make pattern and knit it... very interesting....


Never heard of her...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No. 1 food tv is not haute cuisine.


Ha! You can tell I don't watch.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Happy Yom Kippur, Knitting and Bitsey!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Maryrose! Good to see you about... Goodnight City!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Goodnight Mary Ellen, goodnight John Boy...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL!!! Good night Grandma, Good night Grandpa... Ma, Pa... and the Waltons live on!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Evening everyone! seems like everyone is asleep still.
I'll show you what I have been doing today. I finished the pram blanket now just wait for baby to be born and it will be off to England and I finished the embroidery on the Cardi I made a while ago, that to will soon be on its way to england for my cousins little girls 2nd birthday. 
I went to my Lys today and fell in love with the Katia pattern books and some of their yarns especially the Bombay (a cotton yarn) one ball is $25 and the pattern books are $25 as well,Maybe when I win the lotto.
Anyway here are the photos.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are so cute. So now it is Good morning. When I lived in VA I went to visit Walton Mountain and got to see some of the actors from the show. The hall was a retro of the show. I don't know why it doesn't come back on old-time TV. There is enough blood and gore. A wholesome show would be a welcome change.



knittingneedles said:


> LOL!!! Good night Grandma, Good night Grandpa... Ma, Pa... and the Waltons live on!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

To all who have been watching and helping out of the missing swaps I cut and pasted the questions and have sent them to the last 3 (that I know of). Told them the ending date, so it is up to them.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy they are lovely. I am sure they will be treasured. I just got up so it is nearly your bedtime. Rest well.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have to start knitting more socks.. it's starting to get chilly here (70s) and my feet are starting to get cold...
> 
> That should make you feel good, Barbara!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just sent an email to Tracy and a PM to hooknnedler telling them we have the missing swaps under control. I likely won't get a reply, but wanted them to know what I am doing. Hey, the swap thread isn't very busy. They have been on 50 for a long time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies! The sun is out this morning! It's suppose to get warm today, that make me happy. 

Alberta if you need additional Angels, feel free to send me another assignment. No problem.

I slept like a rock last night and actually slept in till 8:00!!! It was the dogs (2 out of 3) that woke me. Just nudging me awake. LOL Now I'm just chilling a bit having my coffee and checking email and seeing what I missed in our chat last night. 

I'm feeling better and plan to take it easy today. do a little laundry and go to the grocery store. Tomorrow I will tackle the housework. I just want a "ME" day. A day of ......SAY IT!!............KNITTING!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Evening everyone! seems like everyone is asleep still.
> I'll show you what I have been doing today. I finished the pram blanket now just wait for baby to be born and it will be off to England and I finished the embroidery on the Cardi I made a while ago, that to will soon be on its way to england for my cousins little girls 2nd birthday.
> I went to my Lys today and fell in love with the Katia pattern books and some of their yarns especially the Bombay (a cotton yarn) one ball is $25 and the pattern books are $25 as well,Maybe when I win the lotto.
> Anyway here are the photos.


Tracy, lovely work! The blanket turned out so cute. And the buttons on the sweater, lady bugs, I just love it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Barb and Alberta I seem to be having a finish all wip's today nearly finished sewing together a granny square scarf a started that long ago I cant remember but at least a couple of years.Then onto my sock.
Barb you deserve a day to yourself! remember you are no good to anyone else if you don't take care of yourself.
Alberta you are so good to be sorting out the swaps I hope all these ladies apprieciate your hard work!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Going in to fix my hair. Waiting for children to come. Trasara that pram blanket is very pretty. That is going to be one precious baby wrapped in that. Check in later chicks. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I seem to be all alone here. I can hear the echos. I need an angel who can ship international. Send PM please if you can send one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are not alone...just PMed you. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Just pmd you too Alberta...working on no 2 of 6 of the peach boleros...they usually fly off the needles, wonder what Im doing wrong lol

Went to the LYS today, just bought 2 more balls of my knit locker yarn and a knitting magazine...magazine was worth the £5 as it had a free pebble full of sewing up needles and a hat and scarf pattern i can use for the knit locker  when i finally finish these damn boleros...

oh well back to it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! Tracy, your projects turned out great! They will love them over in England... So are you English, living in Aus? Or is your family Australian, living in the UK?

Alberta, they have the Waltons on one of the cable channels here. That's why I was thinking of them. They play Walton and Little House on the Prarie episodes back to back. It's great. Harmless TV.  Also mindless and good to knit to...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I just sent an email to Tracy and a PM to hooknnedler telling them we have the missing swaps under control. I likely won't get a reply, but wanted them to know what I am doing. Hey, the swap thread isn't very busy. They have been on 50 for a long time.


... just the same woman posting over and over how her swap is missing-- even tho you told her what to do about it, she won't read what you wrote, only posts! :hunf:

You have done so much work on this, Alberta. You deserve a hand! I have my angel box nearly ready to go out (just need to shop a little...) and if you need me to do a second one, I can.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't have cable but the Little House stories are what I am reading to my seniors at the nursing home. They love it. Sorry if i am repeating myself. Anyway the Walton series are on DVD. I might find them in my library.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning, everyone! Tracy, your projects turned out great! They will love them over in England... So are you English, living in Aus? Or is your family Australian, living in the UK?
> 
> Alberta, they have the Waltons on one of the cable channels here. That's why I was thinking of them. They play Walton and Little House on the Prarie episodes back to back. It's great. Harmless TV.  Also mindless and good to knit to...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks bunches. I am down to 2 waiting for the info. Aunt]Mae said she didn't want a box so we will honor her wishes, I will send PM if I get any info.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning ALL!!

Tracy, How cute is the stuff you made? I love the green and then little white you put on the pram blanket and the little embroidery makes the baby sweater all the more special..

Dissi, can I ask, why you are making 6 boleros? Why 6? (did I miss a post somewhere?)

That would make me climb the walls.. You are making each different, right?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I don't have cable but the Little House stories are what I am reading to my seniors at the nursing home. They love it.


The TV show is totally different from the books. Michael Landon basically took the premise of the the Ingalls family moving west and made up his own stories from that idea. He made up what was good for TV at that time, whereas Laura was penning memories of their real life.

I love those books too... I always felt that if Laura hadn't been narrating life to her blind sister she wouldn't have the clear memories nor the descriptive gift she had. That's why the books are so good.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Some of the kids are here and now gone out in their boat. Waiting for the other half....No knitting getting donw this weekend. On Monday. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Some of the kids are here and now gone out in their boat. Waiting for the other half....No knitting getting donw this weekend. On Monday. Bits


Your cup runneth over!! Have a great weekend with all of them and don't worry about us-- we'll wait for you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What are you up to today Bonnie?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will miss our chatting and knitting. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What are you up to today Bonnie?


Woke up late, and went outside to run my 3 miles so I don't have to go to the gym today (yay....). Now I'm sitting here sweaty, drinking my coffee. TMI??

Our over-50's group from church is going to see the movie Courageous today at 3:45 but the hubster and I haven't decided if we will go or not. They will eat someplace afterwards so it might be fun, but if hubby isn't up to it it won't be.

If I can tear away from the computer I could knit out on the front porch or sew some quilt blocks together-- the ones I showed you. Or I could go to town and shop for my swap angel package.

I've decided to send the package annonymously... swap angels should be mysterious.

What are YOU doing today, Nina?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it's the hoilday so kal is listening to a service from the temple he used to be the Rabbi for in Winnipeg Canada.. and I am just sitting here, watching TV online and knitting.. There isn't much to do on this day except pray.. You can't eat, you can't drink, you can't drive, so not much.. just chillin' I guess..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting so at sundown, then you may eat and drink. Do you hav a meal alrady fixed? Bits

Question: Joann's has an amish yarn wider on sale for 28 dollars. Any good do you think? The winder is 42.00 . Opinions appreciated. DIL brought me the yarn she picked up...the colors just knock my socks off. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> it's the hoilday so kal is listening to a service from the temple he used to be the Rabbi for in Winnipeg Canada.. and I am just sitting here, watching TV online and knitting.. There isn't much to do on this day except pray.. You can't eat, you can't drink, you can't drive, so not much.. just chillin' I guess..


Oh... I didn't realize it was a fasting holiday. A day for prayer and reflection, then... Well there is much to pray about! Hope you have great peace today.

A long prayer walk might be great and make you feel better inside and out-- if your weather is nice today.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Knitting so at sundown, then you may eat and drink. Do you hav a meal alrady fixed? Bits
> 
> Question: Joann's has an amish yarn wider on sale for 28 dollars. Any good do you think? The winder is 42.00 . Opinions appreciated. DIL brought me the yarn she picked up...the colors just knock my socks off. B


Um... we will be needing pictures of those my dear, so we can drool.

$28 doesn't seem bad at all for a swift. You aren't going to do better than that. The winder... it depends on how good it is. There are smooth ones and rough ones that you will pull your hair out over. I guess you could try it and send it back if you didn't like it.

And did I mention we need pictures of the pretty new yarn?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, you did...after the children(36 to 42 yrs.) leave. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes, you did...after the children(36 to 42 yrs.) leave. Bits


Can't wait to see!! I wish our stores would get more of that Ranco in... so far, they haven't. (Like I NEED more... :roll: )


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, just finished reading all of the reviews of both products. The only bad review of the winder (93 reviews) was she dropped it and it broke and it does not wind more than 4 ozs. The swift everyone loved. So I am off to purchase.

Sewbiz, I am traveling north on the 25th of October do you want me to look for more yarn for you? Bits

Be happy to.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu can get a winder for 20$ at knitpicks.. which is the one I have and I am happy with it

I wish I would have gotten a swift for $28... I spent way way more.. its nice.. (amish too, hand made)

But it will last a lifetime (I hope)...

Make sure the base of the swift is sturdy and will stay put while you wind...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a good idea.. I will take a long walk later.. the weather is pretty nice... thanks...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The swift comes with rubber pads on the bottom so it won't slip. So we shall see. It isn't as if this was the investment of a lifetime. If the swift does not work I can send it back. Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Return policies are always good!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to the LYS here in Surprise.. Never been.. they had this huge wooden ball winder for large hanks.. (ball winder not swift) it look fantastic.. they also had a royal (Like you have, Bonnie) for smaller yarns.. 

I never saw that kind of wooden ball winder before.. wonder how much those are?

I think I am going to go to Home Depot and get a piece of pvc pipe to go over the ball winder post to make it bigger so that I can wind bigger hanks. What do you think? the paper towel roll was too flimsy even if I would use the carpet tape (Susan recommended)...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Howdy everyone! 
Ok, went to visit little sister, picked up some tea bags for her. Then went grocery shopping. Put the groceries away, and now the day is mine. I did put a bread pudding in the oven. I been having a craving and decided to give in to it! I'm not doing much anything else today, it's my day. I'm gonna sit and knit. 

Tomorrow, cleaning and laundry.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Knitting....my baby sister has requested SIX matching boleros for my neice and her friends...2 x 20", 2 x 22" and 2 x 24".....the first one really was not difficult, im just struggling to finish the fronts on the second, but if its this bad now just think how life will be when i get to number 6...the bad thing is she wants them for christmas presents, so im sick of seeing peach acrylic wool! arghhhhhhhhhh i so want to use some of my pretty stash...and whats worse, is my mom has sent me £200 to buy more wool with ! and my sis wants to pay me for the boleros...I have no idea what to charge her!

rant over.....deep breaths, am missing x factor live show....hardly been at pc for 2 days, kidneys are playing up again but dont panic, I am going docs if they arnt right by Monday xx

I do enjoy coming in here, sitting at my pc and reading all your posts...they make me laugh so hard sometimes my kids really worry about me! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dissi, I don't know how you do it. I would get bored to tears! And whatever your sister pays you for the boleros, it's not enough!!!! LOL

The things we do for our families!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dissi said:


> Knitting....my baby sister has requested SIX matching boleros for my neice and her friends...2 x 20", 2 x 22" and 2 x 24".....the first one really was not difficult, im just struggling to finish the fronts on the second, but if its this bad now just think how life will be when i get to number 6...the bad thing is she wants them for christmas presents, so im sick of seeing peach acrylic wool! arghhhhhhhhhh i so want to use some of my pretty stash...and whats worse, is my mom has sent me £200 to buy more wool with ! and my sis wants to pay me for the boleros...I have no idea what to charge her!
> 
> rant over.....deep breaths, am missing x factor live show....hardly been at pc for 2 days, kidneys are playing up again but dont panic, I am going docs if they arnt right by Monday xx
> 
> I do enjoy coming in here, sitting at my pc and reading all your posts...they make me laugh so hard sometimes my kids really worry about me! lol


$155.24 a piece.. that seems about right!!! for the angst you have doing them... $155.24 = 100 pound sterling.. sounds about right to me....but of course she will never pay that... since she is your sister.. couldn't she just buy the same bolero 6 times in C&A?

I would shoot myself.... 
:hunf:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We just started having the X Factor over here in the USA and it's amazing.. So much great talent hiding in plain sight.. 

And the stories are just mind blowing!!!

I love when the underdog wins!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm trying to stay away from the reality shows. I'm so tired of them. Although ones like the x factor I admit is not bad. But so many others make me crazy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yikes! Six is too much of anything! I don't even like to knit the same thing twice... She couldn't possibly pay you enough for your time. Why don't you just tell her how many hours it took you and let her decide what's fair to pay?
Or she could trade you for the same amount of hours spent cooking some meals for your family and cleaning your house. So you can sit and knit boleros!

Bitsey, I really don't need any more of that yarn. I will never live to knit all the sock yarn I have right now! I am just being crazy... I called our Tuesday stores and none of them has gotten any more of that yarn in since the first time, so I'm spared...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The x factor and americas got talent are very different then the others..

AI (american idol) I don't like anymore.. just the first couple cause they have to be within a certain age and I thought that was not fair...so AGT and X factor anyone can apply.. and AGT has Nick Cannon who is hilarious... 

I love to watch people from ordinary lives get somewhere, it gives me hope!!!

Like last night (online) they told the contestants who will be moving on and one of them Dexter said.. I can't believe it.. .skid row to this.. and he literally used his last $$ to get to the auditions and was living on the streets..

and another kid Chris who is clean just 70 days.. just got out of rehab.. and another who said his house is going up for sale in 5 weeks and his family will be out.. so it's great to see how happy they are when they get thru and so sad when they don't .. it's like a crying fest for me!! (I cry at the drop of a bucket with this stuff)... and the talent is amazing too..

but stuff like big brother or survivor are just hokey games for me.. I actually was in one of the places where they had the show, they made it sound so scary and dangerous, but I was there and they don't have wild animals or anything scary at all on the island.. It's just a tranquil island with very friendly people in the South Pacific.. Humid as all get out.. but that's the worst part of the island.. so I know how BS it is..

But these talent shows are different..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks knitting for trying to put a fire under people. I just went to swaps and believe it or not now they are up to 51. I have a feeling I have all I am going to get. But I am giving everybody until Wed. There were so many that said they were missed I thought we would have more. We tried.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, you know why, it's because no one reads, they skim. Which is why no one see what the other writes, they are only interested in what they have to say. ANd God Forbid they go back a number of pages and read..

It's annoying which is why I try to stick to the resort.. we respect each other enough to read what we all have to say before commenting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

AMEN


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not only respect but we genuinly like each other and care about what is going on in our lives. Anyway we tried I even thought about doing a generic box for the 2 still waiting but that doesn't seem fair. I read every post and every page because I want to know what is going on in other resorters lives. I don't worry about other posts. How else would we know who needs encouragement and/or prayers. Or just a pat on the back. You know what I mean and how much it means to be part of you all.



knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, you know why, it's because no one reads, they skim. Which is why no one see what the other writes, they are only interested in what they have to say. ANd God Forbid they go back a number of pages and read..
> 
> It's annoying which is why I try to stick to the resort.. we respect each other enough to read what we all have to say before commenting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will say amen to that. Another boat ride. Is it monday already? My how time flies...only kidding. Later good chicks. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I sometimes post on the main board, havent posted on the swap since my partner contacted me....would have posted a pic if the box had arrived, however...yada yada yada! if my moms mail can get here in 8 days im sure a box doesnt take three weeks...or does it???? i dont know anymore...

I love being a part of the resort, its my first port of call every morning and last thing before bed...love all you ladies to distraction


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My last swap was to Canada from US and it took 4 weeks to get there


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just heard from dor, and we are in the works. She is not sure how to copy and paste, but she hasn't read my PM with the questions. So it is in the works. Then we will be down to only 1. She sent her address and colors etc. I hope to hear from her soon. Is it Wednesday yet??? LOL



knittingneedles said:


> My last swap was to Canada from US and it took 4 weeks to get there


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

just let me know if you need me!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Will do


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Will do


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Will do


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning, everyone! Tracy, your projects turned out great! They will love them over in England... So are you English, living in Aus? Or is your family Australian, living in the UK?
> 
> Sewbiz I was born in England , my mum dad, younger brother and I came to Aus when I was 2. Most of my family are in England but 2 of Mums sisters moved to Canada.So there was just us here I have only met my Grangmothers, 1 grandfather(all passed now)1 of my Dads sisters her hubby(my Uncle) and kids(adults with kids now) from their visits down under the rest I have only met over face book and snail mail through the years.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

While wandering through the main page I finally discovered how I knit has a name as I knew it wasn't throwing and I use my middle finger to move the yarn so it isn't flicking, apparently according to Utube it is peruvian or lever knitting. It's funny I never realised before KP that there was any other way to knit! I have had a play with other styles just for fun but my original way comes so naturally I revert back. It has been so interesting learning so much on this site.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dissi I post to the UK from here in Aus all the time it takes about 1-2 weeks tops.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok. Tracy, what do you and Peruvian knitting have in common??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I knit the russian way but the person who taught me how to knit was Eastern European.. So that makes sense... 

Where did you learn to knit?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I knit english and continental. Depends on what I'm working on.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My mum taaught me, she knitted fast, I used to sit and watch her I practised until I could wrap the wool around my little finger like her. I do have good tension so that must be why. Quite a few ladies were saying there English mothers taught them. Who knows all styles probably just happened and we like to label it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just looked at the russian style, it looks similar to continental.More styles to play with... More reasons to not do housework.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb do you do one better than the other?
I thought that because I crochet that contiental would be easy but it didn't work that way!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hey knitting congrats you made the top 5 users today!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I crochet too. But I learned to knit English style (throwing) My tension is easier to control when I throw. But when knitting in the round, I like continental style. It took me a while to teach this to myself, especially the purl.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It looks like purl is harder. I guess like anything practice makes perfect. It is all so interesting, I still have trouble coverting yarns as we use 8ply alot and your patterns are for worsted which is thicker.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yarn thickness confuses me too! LOL

I get most of them, but some throws me off. I can't see a big enough difference in it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know but I am wary of committing to much yarn to a project that will come out all wrong.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hey knitting congrats you made the top 5 users today!


Oh God I did.. who wants to be top user?? not me...
Ugh means I spend too much time on this computer...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I still don't always get it (the yarn types etc).

I would love to be able to read a pattern and know what to use from my stash that has no labels. and what size needle to use.. 

I once purchased yarn to make a scarf for my DIL .. the LYS owner told me to use 8 needles, I ended up using 11 and it looked way better, softer,it had a better drape than what she told me to use.. So I guess even experts dont always know..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and do I get a prize for being top user????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No prize Nina, maybe a swift kick in the A**! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like maryrose and bits are right behind me.. am I looking at it right? I am not first at all.. Dreamweaver is.. by far!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just finished the scarf.. gonna block it, try to make it softer... gonna wet it with hair conditioner..

BRB


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Check PM's



knittingneedles said:


> Oh and do I get a prize for being top user????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Where are you looking?. Sounds like something good.



knittingneedles said:


> Looks like maryrose and bits are right behind me.. am I looking at it right? I am not first at all.. Dreamweaver is.. by far!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

under user list.. it says how many posts each user has done so far

I don't know where they found the #1 user for the day..

They will have to tell us..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hair conditioner? I'm assuming you rinse it after you put the conditioner in it? Right? I've never heard of doing this.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

HELLO? hellooooo......hellooooo.......helloooooo

I hear an echo!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Kniting on the home page above the list of users it has the top five posters in the last 24 hours....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You have gone from 3rd to 5th.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry hubby pinched the computer whinged that I am getting addicted hahahahaha, told him I was learning new knitting techniques its cheaper than a class...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> under user list.. it says how many posts each user has done so far
> 
> I don't know where they found the #1 user for the day..
> 
> They will have to tell us..


Well ...... hello they got her from england!!

Sorry! I couldn't help myself!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everybody! Hope you all had a slendid day!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi city, How was your day?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tania. What's happening in your neck of the woods?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Still out and about! Cant wait to be home
.... wanted to say hi! Missed you guys today!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am in the middle of making strawberry jam, I havn't done it in about 20 years although I do make lemon curd. Fingers crosses it will set.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hey knitting congrats you made the top 5 users today!
> ...


LOL, that always makes me feel guilty too... like I'm one of those women who sits on this site all day long.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You know, I love our thread because although we are chatty, we always come back to yarn, knitting technique, what we are knitting, etc. What we all love... The other chat threads seem to be all about pretend food and pretend places... Don't they get tired of that? After SO long and so much of it? I just don't get it... Don't they knit anymore or just travel and eat, virtually?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Crickets... okay, I get it. I got on after everyone went to bed. Except Knitting... I know Nina will be up late, but I am going to slip off to the couch and see if I can get that face ribbing started on the helmet liner. When I get it done, I'll take photos of what I'm sending Nina. Then I will mail it!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Missed you too Tania, but hope you had a good day.



citynenanyc said:


> Still out and about! Cant wait to be home
> .... wanted to say hi! Missed you guys today!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitgal,
I answered your PM in the affirmative....let me know who and where and I will see what I can toss together...with love and care, of course.
[You gals really have to take up reading or meditation or both....hehehehe]


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good thought. Thanks again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG! I was wondering why I didn't hear from any of you on the resort for hours.. .I didn't get any notice in my email that you guys were talking to each other.. 

Damn.

I have to backtrack now... 

I was gonna write,,, where is everyone!! but it seems that I was the one who wasn't here


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have just finished doing finger wave and 20's make up for my daughter I am about to drop her at an 18th fancy dress party she looks great.very freaky a bit like a doll.
Did the conditioner work knitting?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry just posted twice so I deleted this message so I don't bore you all.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I finished my project and now I am stuck... 

I was told that since wool is basically hair for the animal we should use hair conditioner and not softner..

And of course I rinse it out.. It really does work.. it makes everything so soft and draper.. which I usually like.. 

I don't know what to do now.. I have sock yarn out the yingyang.. I have my mom's enterlac ruana I have to start. I have black yarn for the boys.. and a sweater I wanted to start for myself.. so what do I do?

The tunisian enterlac is scary. I don't know how to read the pattern as well as I do knitting.. it's confusing. But I promised to make the thing.. 

And I want to do worsted socks (so that I can wear them around the house) but need bigger DPNs.. and not sure how much yards I need.. 

I am a mess!!!!

But at least I ate!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And Bonnie, what's so wrong about traveling and eating??? well, maybe not in Fairy land ... lol

I love to travel, eat and knit all at the same time!!! lol...


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Trasara,
I've been sort of lurking and tried to find the original post about "conditioner" but couldn't. Are you talking about using hair shampoo and conditioner on natural yarns?
I've read that, too, and intend to try it on a cowl I just finished for myself. It's supposed to soften new yarn and make it less scratchy, I think.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It does auntjmae..


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess I was a second late posting, huh?!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NO problem!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

KN...it's good to know you're intent on keeping your position on the day's roster and glad I could help! hehehheehe
going to bed now....this was enough excitement for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> And Bonnie, what's so wrong about traveling and eating??? well, maybe not in Fairy land ... lol
> 
> I love to travel, eat and knit all at the same time!!! lol...


Real tho, not pretend. Enough with the pretending... :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know I know.. I was just playin!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bon, do you use a scale to weigh yarn? I want to separate the sock yarn in half so that I can knit both at the same time.. and I heard you should weight it so that you get the correct weight.. I have a little yarn counter, but not sure if that would work??

What do you suggest?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!

looks like everyone has gone..

Did I say something???????


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

KN...I*'m still here, sort of...
I thought Sun City was a happening place???! Lots of activities and such. What keeps you glued to the computer?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it's midnight nothing happens here after 6pm..lol

Love Hudson River Valley.. used to live over the river in Berkshire Country..

R U going to the Sheep and Wool Festival in Rhinebeck??


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Still not in bed....
I'm going to give it a try....it depends on the week I have. I can't make plans: my RA acts up under stress. I have been sitting so long, walking is difficult. However, I found a way to avoid the long lines going to the venue and the acres of parking lot: I'll take the bus that picks up train passengers in Poughkeepsie. $3.00 round trip and it drops me off at the entrance!.
I don't know exactly where she lives, but a friend of mine has a friend who (thinks she) is an actress. I think she's very theatrical and has red hair.....anyone there fit the description?


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I lived and worked in Stockbridge for five years from '79 until almost '84. Love the area. Skiied at that point and went to Tanglewood every chance I got.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW: nothing happens around here at night, either. Of course, I don't go out to really find out. I do sort of miss hanging out at bars now and then.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, you're off racking up postings elsewhere...I'm really going to bed now. TTFN This was sort of fun.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a restaurant in Stockbridge. .Do you remember the market on RT 7?? That was mine for a number of years.. from 92 to 96.. 

We all went to Tanglewood as often as we could!!! lol..

My BFF has 2 shops in Lenox.. Concepts of Art and the Wit Gallery.. Do you know them? She has been there over 20 years.

The area is magical!! I try to go back as often as I can...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You seem to have been everywhere knitting! Is there anywhere you would love to go but haven't?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually, we were suppose to be on a cruise now to the Far East but had to cancel.. Very sad!!

I am very lucky to be with someone who gets gigs on cruise ships at times, otherwise this would never happen.

There are still tons of places I haven't been.

Russia, The Far East, Africa, Parts of the Middle East and would you believe with all this travel I have yet to see the United Kingdom. .and of course there are tons of places I want to go to again..

Sydney is at the top of my list...
Buenos Aries is next..
and Europe, I love Europe...

Like I said, I am very lucky to have this opportunity..

and I have lived in many places.. Never was able to settle down.. sometimes I wish I did. but I get bored very easily.. lol...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tell the truth, I am envious of people who have been married forever to the same man, and have their kids all around them.. Mine are scattered around the world. One lives in Israel, one in Germany, and one in Florida.. Not easy to get them all together for a holiday.. 
It may sound like a charmed life, but believe me, it wasn't and still isn't in many ways..

Like they say,, it sounds good on paper, but reality is another thing..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

GOOD MORNING CHICKS WITH STICKS!

Another beautiful day in New England. I wish this weather would hold for another 6 - 7 months but I know I am dreaming for sure! I don't think it will last through this week!

I finished the sock I was working on for my sister, and begun the second sock last night. I'm not so sure I got the yarn lined up right to make the stripes come out the same. If not, then i'm gonna keep this pair for me, cuz I wear anything, and I will get a solid purple sock yarn for Judy's socks. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I did't do much yesterday, have tons to do today. Don't really want to do the housework, but the fairies are on strike!!! LOL

Until later my friends!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning! 

Really is a beautiful day on our side! Thinking I'm taking Mia out to the park later....... She makes me nervous though. Climbs everything!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bon, do you use a scale to weigh yarn? I want to separate the sock yarn in half so that I can knit both at the same time.. and I heard you should weight it so that you get the correct weight.. I have a little yarn counter, but not sure if that would work??
> 
> What do you suggest?


Yes, if you have a scale, weigh the ball and then keep weighing as you wind off half... It probably won't come out perfect, but close enough. You aren't likely to use all of each ball, anyway. When you have two little leftover balls you can use them for baby or kids' socks.

... sorry, I had gone to bed when you asked.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's a gorgeous day here too-- cool and clear.

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Morning dear friends...sone and wife left...he had wood to chop. Daughter and children at church with hubby. So I am having a quiet moment. Hubby's 70th birthday. Dear old man. He got a cake. He gets cakes...I get jewelry...I think that's pretty even steven...don't you? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Morning dear friends...sone and wife left...he had wood to chop. Daughter and children at church with hubby. So I am having a quiet moment. Hubby's 70th birthday. Dear old man. He got a cake. He gets cakes...I get jewelry...I think that's pretty even steven...don't you? Bitsey


Happy birthday to hubby, Bitsey! Hope he has a wonderful day.

Hi City, I had a climber, too. My older son would climb the tallest trees he could find, right up the trunks like a monkey-- giving me a heart attack. At 23, he still does stuff like that.

When he was little he smacked his chin wide open 4 or 5 times in one year, from climbing stuff and falling on it. Precocious child...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, said like the good Jewish girl you are!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!

Sing Happy Birthday from all of us to him!!!

Thanks sew for the info on scale.. You were still on while I typed (I checked) but as soon as I hit the send button off you were!!!

It's beautiful here too.. and we are getting out!!! Some errands and then the Library! I love strolling thru and seeing the new books I don't have to buy!!! Rather spend my money on Yarn and stuff.. What an addiction..

I had a pleasant conversation with Auntjmae (Judy) yesterday while you all were in La La Land...

NEXT week Barb and Tania, Next week!! Are you ready? Set? 

I can't remember how many times my son's were in the emergency room for cuts and scrapes from climbing... I was worried they would start thinking I was abusing them, they were there so often.. And at 34 and 30 they have the scars to show it!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


Want that 4 poster!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OY!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

KN//Be nice.....I realize it's hard, but try.

To get back to our "conversation":
I don't remember your restaurant. I was working at the (odd, strange, crazy, whatever) DeSisto School as a teacher/dorm parent/co-therapist and didn't get out a lot for meals. When I did, I came back down to civilization to stay with a friend.
I did, however, love the little shops in Lenox and still prize and wear some earrings I bought when I was a bit flush.
I haven't been up there for about 10 years for various reasons and I miss it. I really liked winter with all the snow, freezing wind and skidding. lollol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Knitting, finished the Knit Locker items. Just want to check with you on the mailing address for donations. Is this right?:

Knit Locker
POB 5125
Sun City West, AZ, 85376


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> KN//Be nice.....I realize it's hard, but try.
> 
> To get back to our "conversation":
> I don't remember your restaurant. I was working at the (odd, strange, crazy, whatever) DeSisto School as a teacher/dorm parent/co-therapist and didn't get out a lot for meals. When I did, I came back down to civilization to stay with a friend.
> ...


LOL totally understand..

Let me help jog your memory

I know the Desoto School well. They have been closed for many years now..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG Bon, their beautiful.. Not sure if I want to send them or use them myself!!!

Just kidding!!!!

Thank you thank you thank you...

Yes that's it!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OMG Bon, their beautiful.. Not sure if I want to send them or use them myself!!!
> 
> Just kidding!!!!
> 
> ...


Will mail on Tuesday, then. It seems every time I have a package going out, its some Monday holiday or another...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Its late sunday afternoon, darling bf and I collected dd from her course, was a nice 3 hour drive there and back. Stopped for cake and coffee, which is always nice as we dont get to do much together, because he works away.

The stuff for the knit locker looks great, i wish i had the time right now for stuff before christmas, i have stocked up on olive green wool....but i must keep knitting boleros lol

Hope everyone is having a great sunday, chicken is in the oven, with roast and mash potato, roast and mash parsnip, carrots peas stuffing and yorkshire puddings....gosh im hungry just typing about it 

talk later chicks with sticks....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic... Can't wait.. have some things already.. so I am getting excited to ship it to them already.. but I hope we get more... just waiting .. .not patiently that's for sure!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN I never know if you are serious or joshing us. If you have really seen so much of this beautiful world you are so lucky. BUT if you just have a wonderful imagination I envy you that. Have a great day.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

KN...tried to get to your Knitting Locker site, but was stopped. What do you need...I have plenty of stash to make some stuff. I see the helmet liners SewBiz made....is ther one pattern we're to use?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually, I have sweetie.. just in the past 7 years.. I was smart my DH is a retired clergy and found a way to be clergy on cruise ships.. so we get to go on these fabulous trips (we still have to pay, but at a huge discount, and we do stay in the dungeon.. but who cares!!) we get to mingle with everyone else and see all the sights!!! 
And because we are "Cheap" (well he is, not me!!! lol) we have to get to the ship and the best way for us, to do that is drive.. So we usually drive cross country.. which allows us to see the USA.. and drag all the stuff we need for the ship in the van. (no overweight!!!)... 

He figured it out way before I came into his life..


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

OOhhhh the store....they made the best lavasch and I've seen it in boxes at the store. That family knows how to be purveyers of wonderful things....also very nice family.
I went to the Episcopal church across the street and Mrs. Peale was front and center every week.
I found out that Michael D. died in 2003. He was some charismatic character!!!! We had some good times....and some really really hard times up there on the hill.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Nejaimes....couldn't remember it before.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh how great. Our pastor married one of his parishoners. Love the story. I am happy for you both. Maybe you could teach knitting while you are hobnobbing with the passengers. I can't believe you don't take your knitting???????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course I do.. actually, I picked up knitting on a cruise after 30 years hiatus.. The ladies were sitting around knitting and I just sat there talking to them.. One threw me a skein and needles and said get back to work and I haven't looked back.. The last time I was on a cruise, they actually offered yarn and needles to everyone.. I don't know how it happened, but I ended up placing the order for the next cruise (the girl in charge knew nothing about knitting),

It was so cool to see how many knitters and crocheters were on the ship.. and they helped (me included) newbies how to knit etc.. 

ANd don't forget you end up in ports of countries that make yarn, so you can buy some beautiful yarns all over..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What a wonderful experience that must have been and who knows how many knitters are out there because of you. WOW!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there chicks. When do you think it would be safe to delete my PM's? I am always afraid I will need something. But there are so many pages I get dizzy thinking of going through them. Oh woe is me!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey alberta, go through and delete your oldest...you know, back in August and july. I think that would be safe.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good thought. If I haven't needed it by now I don't need it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And the ones where you know the conversation is over.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi dears! Finally back on... have been vegging all day. I needed it. Going back to working on finishing up my projects. 

Sewbiz those are sooooo nice!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, want you to know I am trying socks again. Didn't
think I was so good at it, but refuse to let it beat me. I got the pattern again from SBG and am on the way. Wish me luck. You are way ahead of me now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I still have not completed my heel. Until I can finally complete one sock, it is hard and I cannot be distracted...it is like doing a pattern - a complicated one on a sweater for a newbie. I will work on it tomorrow after company leaves. Probably have to go fishing one day this week with my hubby. But I will continue to plug along. I have kind of put the never-ending sweater to one side. There will always be someone it will fit. I also have the hat started for the soldiers. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My son and I have been gross with upset stomaches all day... Yesterday I went to that movie with the church group (Courageous) and it was great (!) but something was wrong with the popcorn or the oil it was popped in. I felt sick after I ate it and when the group went to dinner after the movie, all I could do was sip a drink and have a few spoonfuls of soup. I guess I was the only one in the bunch who got popcorn at the movie... Later that evening my son and his friend went to a movie there, and he also ate popcorn. Apparently he ate more than me, and actually got sick at the theater. Today we both have been under the weather. What could it be? Definitely something to do with that popcorn. On Tuesday (after the holiday) I will be on the phone with the Health Dept. We have already called the theater to tell them, but I'm sure they will keep selling the stuff to people all day, and tomorrow, until they get visited by the health dept...

Bitsey, tomorrow would be a good day for me to have that colonoscopy, if you know what I mean!

Blah...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just heard from the last missing swap I have. She is baby sitting in NJ but will get it to me tonight. We might have them all. My only worry is that some are just delayed. But we can only do what we can do. Can't say we haven't tried.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, you handled the whole thing fabulously! You were left some really loose ends and you handled it. Thank you so much!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz!! I feel your pain.... left overs from yesterday a wreaking havoc! 

I hope you feel better quick. Anything you can take?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies. Oh my. I've been in the same boat as Sewbiz and City! What's up with that?

I just got home, busy, busy, busy.

Gonna sit in my chair and relax.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz!! I feel your pain.... left overs from yesterday a wreaking havoc!
> 
> I hope you feel better quick. Anything you can take?


Thank you. Don't think so... I'm just waiting til it's all out of me.

Stomach junk! Poor us!

I agree Alberta is a marvel... What a blessing she is, to so many.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I got a call to ask if I could sub a class in the morning, at another fitness center owned by the same owner as the one I work at... never been to it before or met the class. I hope I don't feel like this tomorrow.

I got some rows done on the pretty white fluffy thing this afternoon. That's about all I had the strength for. Now it's time to start thinking about cooking a dinner I don't want to eat... My son went out FLYING with his stomach 'not quite right'... hope all went well with that! It takes more than that to keep him from flying when he has the opportunity.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know what you mean Bonnie. I told Mike he and Poppy need to fend for themselves tonight. I'm trying to nurse some broth. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I know what you mean Bonnie. I told Mike he and Poppy need to fend for themselves tonight. I'm trying to nurse some broth. :-(


Poor Barb... I hope you feel better before tomorrow, or else take a sick day and knit!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all, Its a bit cloudy here but it should warm up soon, I have a Klutz too my youngest had 7 lots of stiches in her first 10 years.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

When my kids where young I always spent time in the ER with them. I guess it's just part of growing up!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

When my son was young (from 3 months) we spent a lot of time in hospital, he had a hole in his heart, and they finally decided he was strong enough at just passed 4 to close it, the surgeon told us he was lucky to have survived the first three months and that every day we had with him was to be counted as a blessing, and without the surgery he would be gone in his early twenties...Im pleased to say, that he will be 22 a week on monday, and our local football(sorry soccer) club, where both his dad and I worked, took him on as mascot that season, both before and after his op, and he proved very lucky, as we got promoted and over a 100 goals that season....hes my baby marvel....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dissi thats a great story isn't it amazing! Where in the UK are you? You don't have to say if you don't want to I'm just being nosey.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW God Bless him Dissi!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, we'd better get well by next week! I'm going to be having soup all week for lunch!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't let anyone sneeze on you city!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Im going too wear a plastic bag! LOL I could deal with a cold better than what I have now....


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I live in the Birmingham suburbs, but Im originally from a little town close to the heart of sherwood forest, and I used to run close the the major oak (the home of robin hood, or so we were told at school) during my lunch hour...

It is because of said ds, that i dont really remember many accidents...I wasnt around for the girls, i worked full time and spent my nights with Brian at the hospital whilst their dad looked after the girls...

Im glad to say my life is so much simpler now


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dissi My mum was from Nottingham I was born in Derby most of my family is still there. One cousin is in Notts.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is it in the air I woke up in the early hours with tummy pains as well.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Trasara,

I was raised in Notts like I said, in a little town called Warsop, inbetween Mansfield and Worksop. We moved to Bham when I married my second husband, we divorced after 4 years and now I consider this my home 

I just wish I was closer to all of you...seems so far away sometimes, and trust me to pick the wrong side of america for a holiday lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

As we left England to come to Australia when I was 2 I only know stories but mum loved the whole Robin hood thing she went back to Notts a couple of times before she died and brought back as much original Nottinham lace as she could get on the plane, have you heard of Sandiacre?

City you and Barb must be getting so excited that you are going to meet! I would love to meet you all.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes! I'm excited!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City you and Barb may be so excited to meet and chat in person that you forget to buy any goodies....


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I know of Sandiacre yes 

I guess being away from home sometimes is harder than you think, because we were taught the tale of Robin Hood so much at school, you kind of become immune to all the hype...now I love to hear my dd talk about it when she teaches it in her class to her students...

 no tummy bugs in UK, think the damn heatwave killed all known bugs...but they will be back soon, the weather has turned


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Is it in the air I woke up in the early hours with tummy pains as well.


Not you, too... :?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was very proud of myself this weekend I finished not only the blanket and cardi but a granny square scarf I started about 3-4 years ago. Now I have picked my sock back up and am nearly at the toe.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I hope not!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Was just reading swap page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am amazed they still don't get it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm a shopaholic! I don't forget to buy anything! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you know what they have there?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think what did me in was the roast pork I heated up. I should know better.... but it tastes soooo good!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Looked at their website. They have some live stock, food courts and wools! Lots of them.  I'm gonna look for pictures online of past festivals.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope you have been saving???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

A little... not a fortune though. I don't know what to expect.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope they only take cash! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just googled it all those sheep I wouldn't stop sneezing.....Are you taking the kids?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been saving! I'm taking cash as I know I could get in trouble if I take plastic. 

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So we're having some white rice and some sauce from the beans....... Chris goes to the kitchen to get some juice and Mia follows him and she tells him "I want cereal" He says Now?? Are you crazy? and she says Yes, I'm crazy. 


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I cracked up laughing!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not taking the kids. I want to enjoy myself with all the kids. Though I do feel a little bit of a pang... I don't go anywhere without them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like cereal once in a while for dinner too!

I had some broth and crackers :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

now it's tea time


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I meant to say WITHOUT the kids. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Broth and crackers sounds good. I always hear that white rice is a binder.... but i don't think the bean sauce is going to help too much....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

apples good as well


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So this is what Mia likes to do with my bracelets when i turn around........


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

how cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She has a fascination with putting bracelets on her ankles lol



WHere is Nina today????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't know I haven't seen her about this morning.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City I was just looking for a pattern for Mia but can find it but you knit in rib like the top of a sock about 3-4 inches then cast off and sew little bells on them for Mia to put on her ankles and dance around.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh that sounds cool! She will definitely like that! I"m going to get them started! 

Thanks Tracy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wish I could find where I saved the pattern I must sort them and put them in some sort of order My favourites file is a mess.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No worries. I can put something together....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You could even just knit like for a headban and sew together rather than dpns


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh thanks! Youre right!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So this is what Mia likes to do with my bracelets when i turn around........


I love her little painted toenails! :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She picks the polish herself... sometimes its blue I


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Im going too wear a plastic bag! LOL I could deal with a cold better than what I have now....


Over your head??? Great idea!!!!! :lol:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

wait til she hits you up for a pedicure thats what mine do.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

5 PAGES!!!! I HAVE TO GO THRU 5 PAGES!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Was just reading swap page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am amazed they still don't get it.


I give up on that lot!!!!!

How many people just don't read?????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitting I was lucky there were only 3 pages over night usually there are 10-15....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So this is what Mia likes to do with my bracelets when i turn around........


Look at those toes!!! TOO CUTE for words...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to the asian market, and the library.. I wanted to get the book knitting harlot.. they have to get it from another library in the area, so they will email me when they get it...

I also wanted to get something for my ball winder to extend it so that I can wind bigger hanks..

So I went to home depot and brought PVC pipe that has the diameter that I need.. but at the Asian store in the produce section one of the rolls of bags were done and the tube was perfect so I nabbed it... lol... now I have to figure out how to attach it.. .(Carpet tape) so that it doesn't fly off..

That was basically my day.. Oh and I went to Joann's to get my Swap angel stuff.. (almost wrote S**t) OOOPS...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She already gets pedicures when I do lol The salon I go to has a Hello Kitty childrens pedi chair. It is so cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina you're back! I'll have to install filters for the face holes hahaha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

haha how cute! I bet she loves it.
Sounds like you have had a busy day knitting!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, we did... thanks.. it was good to get out.. even if it was just to shop... The weather was beautiful but now its starting to heat up again.. will be 103 by weeks end... ugh...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's been hot and sticky over here. GRRR! I like that fall. I really like the fall.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

we have a lovely sunny 23 degrees now not sure what that is in your temps


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh this looks lovely. The rooms are lovely, rocking chairs by the fire, wine, waffles and wonderful company. Count me in


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, 73 perfect degrees.. your summer is on the way!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> 5 PAGES!!!! I HAVE TO GO THRU 5 PAGES!!!!


That's what you get for going a.w.o.l....  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> wait til she hits you up for a pedicure thats what mine do.


I've never even had one! :|


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess so!!! UGH... sorry you had stomach probs with the popcorn.. 

So how was the movie??? worth seeing?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I guess so!!! UGH... sorry you had stomach probs with the popcorn..
> 
> So how was the movie??? worth seeing?


Oh YES. It was wonderful. Bring a box of kleenex.

And skip the popcorn!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I only had a pedicure for the first time last summer, I can't stand anyone touching my feet but now I lovvvve them I am on my feet at work all day in the kitchen I have decided that it is really improtant to look after my feet hahahah any excuse.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So..... here i go asking a knitting question. Uh oh! ;D


I generally cast on with a knitted cast on and I want to do a stretchy cast on so I'm going with the cable cast on... howcome it's pretty much the same?? I don't see any more stretchiness. 

What is your preferred cast on?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Their great, don't get them often enough.. It's not just to make your feet look pretty, it's also good for your feet.. takes off the callouses and cleans u up...

I never had them done until just a couple of years ago now I try to do them at least every other month or so..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have wondered this too.

Just now ladies for the first time I have used a knitted dish cloth( got one in the August swap) It seems to work ok but still feels weird using a piece of knitting to wipe the bench...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

SO here's what's going to happen......... When we decide when we're going to get together we will:

1) bring wine or some champagne. cranberry or oj. water if that's what you want.

2) bring 1 project to work on. 

3) make one appt for a pedi and request a 1hr foot massage!


Does that sound good to you all?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah!! The best part is the champagne. Giggle-giggle. That is a little less than an LOL. Just kidding. The pedicure sounds SOOOOOOO good.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....hi all, i am back after taking the weekend off

Mia's anklets reminded me of my son....when he was about 4, his dad was "watching" him...and he found a pair of handcuffs....the pair without a key...and put them around both his ankles....

needless to say, i still give my hubby and his partner a hard time about their top notch observation skills

(they had to carry the poor thing all over Jackson,Ms to find a key that day, lol)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

When it was just Chris and me, I used to go for pedicures weekly... Now i go about once a month.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hope you are all recovering from your tummy bug...feelin' a sci fi twinge... first time i ever heard of a human virus traveling thru cyberspace, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

city....have you ever tried the fish pedi?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO! OSG you're too funny. It is strange though. Must be fate!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i know...i scare myself when i actually get 12 hours sleep


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

They have them in NYC, don't they??

Fish nibbling at your feet.. Hum.. Almost like swimming with sharks??

Extremely strange to me..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i would try it...just to say i did...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey, have any of you ever know anyone who used the shrinking printable plastic sheets to make jewelry?...thinking of trying it with some of my photos...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it would be cool to come up with some kp earrings...that way we'd recognize each other if we ever passed each other unaware


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Never heard of it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to start a new pair of socks now!!! BBL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmmm, thinking of trying it...which means it will drive me crazy until i do, lol...will let you know how it goes...

nite all..have to get up at 4am..even tho the rest of the family has a holidayfall break for them!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to try to make socks with bulky yarn.. let's see how it goes...

Where is everyone??? Barb, Susan, Bonnie. you all fell off the face of the earth????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OSG sorry I missed your question. I have yet to try it... I'm scared actually! Just thinking of it gave me the chills! lOl


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have finally started to watch Pan Am. I like it so far!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YEah, did you hear they are cancelling "the Playboy Club" ..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess making out... affairs... rebelious people... traffic jams... they all stand the test of time.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't watched the playboy club yet.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I googled it and first thing that came up was that NBC is stupid as ponies... I giggled too 


Alberta I giggle all the time! I just remembered you mentioned that. hehehehe


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to bed. Just got 2 more missed swaps. Can't handle anymore tonight. Night all.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night Alberta. Sleep well. Sweet dreams.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back a friend just dropped by for coffee, while I chatted with you guys earlier I made Jam tarts with the strawberry jam I made yesterday as well as lemon tarts and just for eldest daughter Nutella ones(she said they were good, I'll stick to the others. )
Hope everyones tummies have started to settle.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i was out yesterday & i saw i small apt. building with a pretty little garden water pool in the yard. the whole area surrounded with trees. i just like looking at these kinds of things. i'm going to alibris used books to look for some cheap books of pictures of water gardens.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Maryrose are you thinking of putting a water feature in at your place.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So..... here i go asking a knitting question. Uh oh! ;D
> 
> I generally cast on with a knitted cast on and I want to do a stretchy cast on so I'm going with the cable cast on... howcome it's pretty much the same?? I don't see any more stretchiness.
> 
> What is your preferred cast on?


I always thought cable cast on WAS the knitted cast on. I thought they were the same thing.

I usually do a long tail cast on, loosely. If I run out of tail, I finish the remainder of the sts by purling them on. It looks identical to long tail CO, except the tail end of the yarn will not be at the end.

Anyone else?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I have wondered this too.
> 
> Just now ladies for the first time I have used a knitted dish cloth( got one in the August swap) It seems to work ok but still feels weird using a piece of knitting to wipe the bench...


It's okay... they wash up real well.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Oh yeah!! The best part is the champagne. Giggle-giggle. That is a little less than an LOL. Just kidding. The pedicure sounds SOOOOOOO good.


Why not champagne brunch, on the beach on Maui, followed by full body massages, including feet!? Do you know how good it is to go nap on the beach after a champagne brunch?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do they get smelly quickly?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> (they had to carry the poor thing all over Jackson,Ms to find a key that day, lol)


This is hilarious-- I'm cracking up!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hope you are all recovering from your tummy bug...feelin' a sci fi twinge... first time i ever heard of a human virus traveling thru cyberspace, lol


OSG, do NOT eat the popcorn at Tinseltown in Pearl! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
Mine was food poisoning...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hey, have any of you ever know anyone who used the shrinking printable plastic sheets to make jewelry?...thinking of trying it with some of my photos...


Daisy Kingdom used to make those sheets and I made some buttons with them when my kids were small. My kids loved to see them shrink and thicken.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Are you just going to complain to the Theatre or take it further?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i was out yesterday & i saw i small apt. building with a pretty little garden water pool in the yard. the whole area surrounded with trees. i just like looking at these kinds of things. i'm going to alibris used books to look for some cheap books of pictures of water gardens.


You should make one at home, Maryrose...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Do they get smelly quickly?


HA! The feet or the dishcloths? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Are you just going to complain to the Theatre or take it further?


The theater said 'no one else complained' (about their rancid popcorn oil...) Yeah, RIGHT. I am calling the health dept. Tuesday, as tomorrow is a holiday here. :evil:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better soon.
Bet it has turned you off popcorn for awhile.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz! Hope you're feeling better! I don't have food poisoning. Just really a cranky tummy or as my ex would say "angry a**". lol


I thought the same thing too. But there's a difference. When we knit casting on we only use the front loop and when you use the cable cast on you put the needle through the middle of the two stitches. So i guess you're right. In the end it's about the same. 


Smelly feet hehehehe


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Chris' father had the WORST! We would fight all the time about it and sleep in separate bedrooms sometimes! =X


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

SO yeah... look at that! he always manages to find a good way to clear the room! LOL


Funny how it used to make me sooooo mad! ANd now i can laugh about it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry, I was gone.. doing a series of tutorials on youtube for tunisian enterlac.. not sure i like how it is coming out.. hum


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > hope you are all recovering from your tummy bug...feelin' a sci fi twinge... first time i ever heard of a human virus traveling thru cyberspace, lol
> ...


Thanks for the heads up... My son is either going there or Madison today


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, no, i will not be making a water pool. i just like looking at them. i hope you feel better soon sewbiz.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks! I hope all those who have had a rough weekend with their tummies and butts (haha) are feeling better. I think I'm a little better, but not quite there yet. I'm still going to work though. Bathroom is right next to my office. I don't want to miss today as I have to take Thursday off as that is the day of my sister's surgery. 

I don't have a lot of stuff to worry about this week in work, so I can take it easy for the most part. Payroll and finish the month end financial reports today. Wednesday I will do the sales and use tax. In between is just the vendor invoices and customer invoices to be processed. So I will get to spend some time on here with you ladies.

I can't get the stripes to line up on the second socks. This yarn is difficult. I'm going to wait and get some solid purple to make my sister's socks with. I can put a pattern in them. In the meantime I casted on for a baby cocoon and will make a matching hat. Once of my tenants is expecting a baby (his girlfriend is).


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, 
I am back to my socks and here you are with how many pairs and more to come. I am also doing a cocoon and hat. White, green, and yellow. I have been so busy with the missing swaps I haven't worked on it much. But it is so cute.. Where I changed colors it is a bit messy, and I will have to weave in ends. I suppose someone could have given me a better way than tying on, but too late now. .


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

One sock down and one to go!Hopefully I won't get side tracked with this one.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> One sock down and one to go!Hopefully I won't get side tracked with this one.


pictures, we need pictures!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I thought the same thing too. But there's a difference. When we knit casting on we only use the front loop and when you use the cable cast on you put the needle through the middle of the two stitches. So i guess you're right. In the end it's about the same.


Oh yeah, you're right. That is the difference... They should be about equally stretchy. The long tail cast on takes me about 1/3 as much time as those other, more fiddly cast ons.

Hope your tummy's better today, too. Yeah, no desire for popcorn. My dentist says not to eat it, anyway.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, no, i will not be making a water pool. i just like looking at them. i hope you feel better soon sewbiz.


Thanks, Maryrose...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not ready for a picture yet but this yarn from Tuesday is going to be great. Itis not sock yarn exactly but I hope it will hold up well. No holy toes or heels.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I can't get the stripes to line up on the second socks. This yarn is difficult. I'm going to wait and get some solid purple to make my sister's socks with. I can put a pattern in them. In the meantime I casted on for a baby cocoon and will make a matching hat. Once of my tenants is expecting a baby (his girlfriend is).


Some sock yarns just do not repeat exactly the same the second or third time... Even if you find the right place to start, they eventually go off in their own direction. For that yarn, it's probably best not to try and match them. Make the second go in the opposite direction-- i.e., rewind the ball and knit with the yarn repeats going the other way. Then it looks like a mismatch on purpose.

Loads of people do not even _try_ to match their socks. But I'm like you Barb, I like them to be a perfect match. Just more of a challenge, huh? We're sick that way...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that the September swap is now locked and admin put in a notice that it would resume in January. Good!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I still have not finished my second sock from the KAL... Just left it languishing. I'm almost to the toe, too. Need to finish it.

I'm off to sub an exercise class this morning. I'm a little apprehensive because I've never been to this gym before, don't know a soul there. But I love new students!

Barbara, I'll be praying for your sis and all the family this week, and especially on Thursday (and Wed. night!). I'm sure she is really ready to get it over with. I'm kind of surprised they are making her wait this long, once the decision has been made.

The Sept. Swap thread has been locked. I think that was a good thing... Otherwise new people would keep reading the first post and signing up! Alberta has worked so hard to clean up the mess. It's almost over...

(edited to add): Oops, Alberta and I were posting about this at the same time!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Not ready for a picture yet but this yarn from Tuesday is going to be great. Itis not sock yarn exactly but I hope it will hold up well. No holy toes or heels.


Is it the Araucania Ranco? That is sock yarn...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, thanks then. Didn't matter but I love working with this yarn.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Saying it again isn't bad. Wondered why nobody was posting. Now I know. LOL. Have a great day. I am off to the thrift shop where I work one day a week. Thought of a cute contest. Who will guess the closest to the date we reach 500 msgs.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning! 

We'll reach 500 when Barbara and i go to the festival.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Sewbiz. Going to try long tail....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Morning!
> 
> We'll reach 500 when Barbara and i go to the festival.


OMG! That's a lot of reading to catch up!! :XD:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol no i mean when we coome back. We will have a ton of pics and all


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Late good morning to all. Company all gone home. Neighbor going to stop by in awhile...they are moving...ah well. Just trying to pick up and have got to take the trash off. then relax. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Good Morning Children...

SO when I worked my socks (the only pair I finished so far) never was able to get the colorway (is that what you call it?) right so I gave up, which is why you see two different socks.. but all the colors are the same and that is what counts? otherwise you might as well make one blue sock and one green sock and call them a pair!!

And welcome back Bits.. sounds like you had a great weekend!!

Now go read all the pages you missed!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

MY mom is 91 years young today!!! I hope I have her genes!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tell "Mom" Happy Birthday from the Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, my grandmother on my dad's side lived to be 92. my grandmother on my mother's side 84.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So MaryRose, you got a long ways to go!!!!! God willing!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Anybody around???? 

I have a knitting question...

Really, you say.

A knitting question?? 

Yes, I say... a knitting question.. isn't that why we are on the Main Page? for Knitting help and questions???

Of course, you say.. DUH, I forgot, I was having so much fun chatting with everyone!!!

OK, I say.. Here is my question!!! 

Has any of you ever felted before? If yes, how much bigger does the object need to be before felting?

Thank you in advance for any answers you might have..

I am posting this here before I post it on the main page, because I love ya guys!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't help, never felted.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks I figured I would have to wait for Bonnie to be done with her class!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI, here is my scarf after it has been washed, soften, and blocked.. 

Not one mistake.. 

I think this is the first thing I made that really has not one mistake..

I think, ladies, because of all of you, I am getting better and better!!!

WHoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting love the scarf....why not I made one just like it. Bits....Oh lordy, peace and quiet. Just giving you a hard time. I will send my scarf when I get the hat finished. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Take your time kiddo!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting did you use a "Roving" wool for that scarf...that is what I used. I cannot get in the mood to kinit. I think it is just winding down after company. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Paton, Classic wool roving.. 

The stitch was: 

Row 1: *k3,P3* last 3 sts K3
Row 2: *K1,P1* last sts. K1

Is that the stitch you used?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, Mine was just a two by two rib...but if I may I will write down that pattern and try that next time. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need to get my hats to you also. I've got 3 done, hopeing to get at least 2 or 3 more.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, that was the same yarn I used. Makes your hands so soft. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the yarn made your hands soft?
I usually get dry hands.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, your hats look nicely done!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes that particular yarn did. Maybe there was alot of lanolin in it. I don't know. Next time you are in a LYS go find the Paton's Classic wool roving and just feel it. It is wonderful Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a test.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay! It worked! I wanted to try to send a pic to KP from my phone! It worked!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who's the critter?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That is Lady. My daughter named it. It was hanging around on my front porch in a huge web. So I took it's picture. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maryrose, I didn't knit those hats, Sewbizgirl did.. Isn't she amazing?? I did that little scarf.. nothing special, but I was excited because it is the first thing I did without one mistake.. IT's a Miracle!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ahhh.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, Did you rib under the foot too? or just the top and leg?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

just the top and leg. Plain st on bottom of foot


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good.. that;s what I want to do.. I want to make a fisherman's rib on top for extra warmth


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Gonna try to make uggs..


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> This is a test.


how did you post from phone?????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes that particular yarn did. Maybe there was alot of lanolin in it. I don't know. Next time you are in a LYS go find the Paton's Classic wool roving and just feel it. It is wonderful Bits


I brought it at JoAnn's...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > This is a test.
> ...


I logged on to KP from my phone (smart phone) and when I went to post I added a pic that was in my phone, just like you do when you load a pic from your computer.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow Technology..... Hey I am home now and have caught up with pages. Hope everyone is feeling better today. I am nearly done(I think)with assigning swaps. One more. Yeah!! Right!! I have been happy to do it, honest. I wouldn't want anybody to miss out. One of the swaps was from July. Now you know why we put an end date on it. I will finish with everyone who is waiting. And one was only mailed on Sept. 28th and it was international. and one got someone else to send her a pkg. So what else is new there with my chicks??


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yes a heartfelt thank you to all the angels who have helped so generously. Love ya bunches, and I am so glad I am part of the Resort family.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning, Great scarf knitting!! well done and happy birthday to your Mum xx

Glad to hear everyone seems better today.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, dinner is in the oven, the table is set, the salad is made, and birds have been fed. I have almost half an hour to myself before getting the rest together and then on the table. Whoohoo!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb , What are you having tonoght?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting, I bought my yarn from Joanns also ordered by phone. Bits

That is the only way I can get yarn at a decent price. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

A note to all my angels:
Please let me know when your angel packages go out. Thanks so much.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's quiet here! Everyone must be at dinner.
I am enjoying my time off so far now to get into the cupboards and have a big spring clean throw some junk away!! Good for clearing the head and cheaper than a psychiatrist!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Please note I am a dreadful speller!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't anybody here? Nobody wants to talk to me? BooHoo!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm here!!

For dinner I made a meatloaf, some winter squash, Mashed potatoes, a salad, and I heated up some left over red cabbage. Oh yeah, we had gravy too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Has any of you ever felted before? If yes, how much bigger does the object need to be before felting?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any answers you might have..
> 
> I am posting this here before I post it on the main page, because I love ya guys!!!!


Your item will shrink about 30% up and down, and about 20% widthwise.

I've been out all day so I have no idea how long you may have been waiting with baited breath. If anyone on Main gave you a different answer, don't listen to them. :twisted:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> nan-ma said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


uggggghhhhhh!!!!! why won't it work for me  :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I should add that is how much it will shrink if you left it plenty of room (knit it at a way bigger gauge than usual) and also keep washing and felting it til the stitch definition disappears.

Knitting, I hope your dear Mum is having a wonderful birthday.

Love the scarf. The one I'm sending is only a 1X1 rib...

The class at the new place was a BUST! It was a class for seniors. Only 3 people showed up for class, and the equipment was poor, plus the boombox in the room was an ancient piece of crap that wouldn't play, and the music/tempo is a huge part of the class. We had no music. One of the old ladies was just a total crank. I think she was upset that her regular teacher wasn't there, so about three minutes into the class, during the _beginning of the warm up _ she got up and said in a huff "I just can't do this!" and stormed out. She had me pegged as a hard teacher, or something. I figure if they are going to make an effort to get to the gym, they should get their money's worth for their time! I hope I don't have to sub there often. We have a much better program at our gym.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

really hoping something breaks for me soon...i have frogged everything i have touched lately....

about ready to just chunk all these projects, go shopping, and start completely fresh...maybe i just need new inspiration...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

love the scarf...happy b'day knitting's mom!

hey sewbiz...you mind talking socks if we do get to meet up? I want to hear your arguments on toe-up, versus top down...and types of cast-ons...maybe socks will be my new challenge after all

What, did you all hear that? I think Bitsey just fainted!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, your day at the gym is over. Time to relax. Dinner sounds great Barb...I love red cabbage. Sweet and sour right. Yum. Not much knitting done today. Going around and picking up the house after the last of the kids left. Hope to have a quiet week. Bits.....Maybe get back to my sock tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG-I love yarn and pattern shopping! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, just about did. Hey I have been as slow as Molassas in January on this sock. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

once you ladies get a handle on those socks you won't be able to stop!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO! OSG! i cracked up!! 


Hey Knitting! Happy B-day to your mom!! It's beautiful over here. I hope she went out.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies! I've been trying to knit! =X lol

Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> really hoping something breaks for me soon...i have frogged everything i have touched lately....
> 
> about ready to just chunk all these projects, go shopping, and start completely fresh...maybe i just need new inspiration...


Really? What is it you are trying to knit? I was going to say, maybe the universe is trying to tell you to KNIT SOCKS, but I see you may have already come to that conclusion on your own, LOL.

Of course I don't mind talking socks... Whatever you want to discuss! There are so many ways to do socks, a lot of it just comes down to personal preference. I can tell you why I like my way... but other people love other methods I don't... I had a friend here who was always wanting to learn new sock techniques, always trying to find a better way. Every time she read about something new, she had to try it. Sadly, she is now in indefinite burnout and isn't knitting at all. Can you _imagine_???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thought this would give everyone a chuckle!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....i like the one that says,"A Clean House is the Sign of a Wasted Life"...makes me feel like i am leaving a legacy when i look around me...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> lol....i like the one that says,"A Clean House is the Sign of a Wasted Life"...makes me feel like i am leaving a legacy when i look around me...


I have that one in my kitchen!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

great minds???...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am off to do stuff that i have been avoiding...aka folding, ironing (yeah right), and possibly even changing the linens....ah the never-ending life of a working mom...

happy knitting


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Must be!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, have just been reading everyone's post. Not too happy with the yarn I am using to knit a hat for Knitting. It is 100% wool worsted weight called Kasmira. It is knitting up small almost like a DK yarn. This may be a hat for a little boy in the family. 

I am getting alittle worried about that turn in the heel on my sock. Well, tomorrow..hubby has a dental appt. tomorrow...so a good time to work on it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I like everyone's signs...I need both of those. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicks, I am heading off to my chair for alittle R&R. Hope everyone has a good evening. Chat in the am good friends. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't get any messages that you guys were chatting and here I was knitting away waiting for some bing from my email and I got nothin so I decided to check up for myself and of course missed most of the conversation yet again..

What is going on>?????

NUTS

Bits never worry about knitting, you probably have enough to worry about just like the rest of us!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Has any of you ever felted before? If yes, how much bigger does the object need to be before felting?
> ...


Thanks Bon, I didn't even think of posting it on Main... and I knew you were substituting a gym class, how did that go??

I don't think I will felt these uggs.. I like the stitch definition.. so I started knitting them according to my feet!!

If it works then I will be making them for DIL and Daughter..

Will post pix at some point.

I love bulky yarn (I know many dont) cause it knits up so quickly.. But I really just love yarn... doesn't matter what kind.. well not crap...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, read the chats, i was taking a short nap. i wasn't feeling good. but i'm okay now. my son is doing good at burger king. i'm thankful he got a job. i'm on the toe decrease on my sock. i will be done soon with that sock. but i will have to knit another one. (of course).


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! Off to bed.... sweet dreeeeaaammmssss!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dont let the bed bugs bite..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I found (only on my second and one half sock) that if I have double dpns of the same size I can knit both socks at once.. that way I don't have double sock syndrome.. I work a bit each sock.. and so far its working ok for me.. Maryrose, maybe you should try that..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i guess i should try that. i need to buy another set of size 2 dpns this weekend.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well goodnite ladies. it's getting past my bedtime.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Go for it Maryrose.. it makes it easier.. and good night to you too


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I had a friend from work pop in to learn some crochet stitches but I am a lousey teacher we spend more time using our jaws.... as you guessed it I can talk under water with a mouth full of marbles.......


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, now i'm on the 3 needle bind-off which i will do tomorrow. it's way past my bedtime & i don't want to mess it up.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I did the 3 needle bind off for the first time last night. I thought it sounded daunting but was easy I like the toe on this pattern of sewbiz's it is neater than just drawing up the remaining stitches.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

One sock, lets hope that I can make the other match...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, sewbiz's sock pattern is the best! i just watched a you-tube on how to do the 3 needle bind-off. you're right, it should be easy.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i will be on the 2nd sock tomorrow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I did it to add a frill to a top a few weeks ago and didn't know that it had a name, you really do learn something new everyday!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

maryrose said:


> i will be on the 2nd sock tomorrow.


me too!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have you settled into your new place Maryrose? How is your son's job going?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NICE SOCK< TRACY!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maryrose, I thought you went to sleep????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Now the tricky part making one the same!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I couldn't match up the stripes no matter what I did.. so I stopped trying.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am doing my heels on my UGGs...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't forget to post pics, I think I will go for the miss matched look on purpose then I won't be dissappointed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, You too.. and Maryrose Where are your socks? we need to see them !


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitting are the ugg boots for you or the soldiers?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me.. I have no idea how to make socks to fit someone else.. I keep trying them on and fitting them to my foot..

No clue..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I rely on the lucky guess and keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you write the pattern?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

So much to knit , so little time!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I didn't get any messages that you guys were chatting and here I was knitting away waiting for some bing from my email and I got nothin so I decided to check up for myself and of course missed most of the conversation yet again..
> 
> What is going on>?????
> 
> ...


Ha! Turn your speakers on!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Very Funny!!! So now that it is 1am in your neck of the woods.. you are on???

Where were you all night?? we missed you!!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

second bolero done....4 more to go!....

I want to knit something with pretty wool...already sick of acrylic...

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not save to "My Bookmarks". Can someone explain how to do it? Thanks a bunch, Might just be so simple I am missing it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Donh't worry dissi you will get there but I imagine you won't want to knit peach yarn for a while.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning ALL!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Tania. How are you today.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I can not save to "My Bookmarks". Can someone explain how to do it? Thanks a bunch, Might just be so simple I am missing it.


Hi Alberta,

If you're talking about your bookmarks here on KP, while you're on the page you want to save, scroll all the way up and then on the left click on the word Bookmark. That'll save your bookmarks here on KP.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Quiet morning here in Virginia...cloudy going to rain later today....good knitting day. I will attempt sock heel when hubby goes to dentist. Wish me luch chicks. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm ok... back to work. I didn't want to get up this morning. Grrrr.....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

How are you ladies??


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Tania. I'm doing okay. Cleaning up after a canning week. Kitchen needs my immediate help. Otherwise the usual boring stuff until I can get back to my socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning Alberta...cleaning up after canning is a good feeling...know that you accomplished alot. I see an applesauce cake in your future for this winter. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. 

Tracy, I love your sock! Don't worry if the stripes don't exactly match. I've only had one pair that matched pretty good and I'm giving those away! The rest, crazy socks. 

Hope everyone has an awesome day.

Nina, I can't wait to see a pic of your Uggs.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely Bitsey, and you are invited to share. I am looking for a recipe for muffins or breads using apple butter. Doesn't that sound yummy?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes it does...Joy of Cooking? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yummy, I love apple butter!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, hubby just left for the dental appt. alarm is set(scruffy character walking around neighborhood earlier so I set the alarm) and now I am ready to startthe turn of the heeel. Toss prayers to the heel gods. Bits.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me toooooo! I get the apple butter from Cracker Barrel. There was someone at my old job.... she was vegan and used to bring me apple sauce about once a month. Chris used to eat it up. I think she lived on apple sauce and oatmeal.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck Bitsey! Does that scruffy person worry you?? Are you in a closed community? Any security around?? 

Check in with use every half hr or so pleeeease!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I get nervous!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks...the only reason sometimes I do get nervous is that we live at the end of the turning road on the water. All the houses around us are weekenders. So I am here in the woods on the water alone...hence the house alarm. 

Ok, yea I did the heel turn. Now the gusset...I have to get up and walk away for a moment before I start the gusset. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome! re sock. 

I am such a worry wort! Don't pay me no mind lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am back...had a glass of iced tea and folded a load of laundry. now to the gusset. To the gusset gods. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

For some reason, I have knitted my sock backwards. the right side of the sock is on the inside............................I think after lunch I am heading to my LYS before I do anymore damage. Bits.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you Bitsey! You can do it!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, just called my LYS and was told they were very busy and Polli the teacher will not be there for the afternoon. Bits. So it is called basically screw you. Frankly that steams me after all of the money I have spent there. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles,i did go to sleep after i answered trasara's question. yes, i'll show my sock very soon. i'm on the 3 knit bind-off.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hate when they do that. We have some cranky LYS around here too!! Ugh!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Try to take a picture of it and post... Maybe one of our resident sock pro's can help.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Tania............ONLY 4 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am going to try to work through it. I just cannot stand uppity people like that. like what is the matter are you stupid or what...I hate when people make you feel like that. I just need a break. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning to y'all!

Yes, I did go to sleep right after Maryrose, actually just went to read a bit first then sleep..

Barb I have to finish the uggs before I show.. I think I made them too tight.. they fit like socks not uggs.. but I still will see how they come out and if they are ok,, just socks, keep them for myself and then make more.. I have so much of this bulky yarn it's nuts..and I don't want another heavy sweater I won't wear in arizona...

YES ONLY 4 DAYS LEFT!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, what I did was to turn the sock right side out and work it that way. If it gets screwed up so be it. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

don't worry bits, you can always frog it.. is there a video tutorial you can watch that can help you?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes there is...I picked up the stitches on one side of the gusset., but like I said the right side of the heel ended onon the inside of the magic loop, so I just flipped it. Before I start the other side..I will think about it. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am so angry about that shop.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

why dont you just knit another row on the heel and then you will be on the right side?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and just remember to do it on the other heel too


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think it is going to be alright. I pulled it right side out. now my thread is on the right side. Don't ask how tht happened...sock so far looks great. I don't know I must have flipped something with this magic loop. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

YAAAYYYY Barbara! Counting down!! People here keep asking me about what I"m going to buy... . like i know what to expect lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I want pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Ma'am!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh don't worry. I'm taking my camera to take pics which will post went I get home. But I'm also taking my phone of course and now I know how to post pics to KP from that. So you will get pics!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I have made an executive decision...After lunch I am going to the LYS, the B...... will be gone and get help, because If I mess this up there is no frogging it with this tiny yarn. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You can frog it.. you just wont be able to pick it up!!! lol.. sorry couldn't resist..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitting, that is so true, and funny. I had to do some creative knitting last night. One stitch decided to travel. And I agree with Bits, I am either going to catch it or quit. Never quit. But it took me awhile to get it picked up and back in its rightful place.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes, these stitches just don't listen! I keep having to turn my knit stitches so that I can knit them straight and I have no idea why, all of a sudden, they have decided to twist on me????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am not sure whether I am jealous of our traveling chicks about the show or getting to meet up. How wonderful to meet other KPers. I feel like I know you, but to be able to actually SEE you would be such a thrill.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitting, I sometimes think they are like obstinate children with a mind of their pwn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am not sure whether I am jealous of our traveling chicks about the show or getting to meet up. How wonderful to meet other KPers. I feel like I know you, but to be able to actually SEE you would be such a thrill.


I wish we were all getting together. It would be a dream come true as I know we would have way too much fun!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You all know what I look like, but I would love to see pictures of you. If you don't want to put them on the board my PM's work really good.
Alberta


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we all put pictures up back quite a few pages. Mine is there anyway, but I did more. We all posted pictures!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We already posted pix of ourselves

we can do it again, i guess... not sure which page it's on.. but way back... in the 200s I believe...

Anybody bookmark the pages???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara I agree. It would be like an all nighter or several. I stay here typing away late into the night just to be with you all. Don't want to miss a post.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta...the pictures are somewhere around page 190. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do we seem to repeat ourselves??? lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Pics must have been posted while I was away. I hope someone bookmarked them. I can't face going through the 200's.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Cause someone is typing while the other has just posted...Ok, getting ready to leave they can either help me or throw me out. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. Alberta I think when you were on vacation... Will send you a link via PM.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. Want to print them and put them all around my computer. Then we will really be together.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Duh!! Does that sound sappy?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I just saw an ad for a schoodie. Looks like we could do it without a pattern. A cross between a scarf and a hoodie. For sale nut bet someone could figure it out. BTW the posts where I was looking for the pictures was VERY interesting. I may go back and read them after all.

http://www.schoodie.com/


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to go get stuff for my angel swap.. and return something.. so I am off to get dressed...

later chickies...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of angel swaps I have one more and I have sent her 2 PM's. She has until tomorrow and then I am officially retiring from the swap angel business. I really hope she answers. She is one hooknneedler sent me. I don't want anybody to be left out. One was from July!! Can you imagine that. Some kind of communication breakdown I say.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say aren't we all lovely. In face as well as spirit. What ever became of Donna Rae? Saw posts from her when I went looking for pictures.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah! those hoodie scarves... i saw some last year and considered making it for my son but he said NO THANKS ugh!! boys.........


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would wear one of the schoodie things myself. I think they are nice!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am back....it was my fault...I was turning my sock and that was why it was inside out. I am straightened out and I am decreasing the gusset. Yeah!! Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You go girl!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bits I am so proud of you. I have about 4 inches so far.You must be close to the lYS as you were not gone for very long. How do you like doing magic loop knitting?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. I will post a pic when I have finished one sock..also the yarn my DIL got me and the doily that Maryrose made me. Lots of pics.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am about 18 miles away. I love the magic loop. As long as I follow directions and do not get turned around. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, have you seen a pattern anywhere online. Good way to use up stash. Has package been delivered????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't seen the pattern yet. Will do a search.

I didn't check on the package yet. I will though.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my of the ladies at the shop was knitting a sweater using upall of her bits of sock yarn. It was very pretty. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Only 124 posts to 500. Whoo hoo!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't wait to hear. She might be working.



Barbara Ann said:


> I haven't seen the pattern yet. Will do a search.
> 
> I didn't check on the package yet. I will though.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I watched a very good youtube video. Looked as if I could follow it. I have seen many but this one was really good. BTW, I saw your picture and you look more like the young chickies. I win. I look like the grandmother to all of you. LOL
:lol:



Bitsey said:


> I am about 18 miles away. I love the magic loop. As long as I follow directions and do not get turned around. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am a grandmother...My oldest grandchild turned 16 this summer. Scary how quickly time flies...I'd better knit faster. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.craftown.com/knit/pat2.htm

I found this pattern so far.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bits, my oldest child is applying for SS. And I have at least 17 GG's and 2 more on the way. And my GS that just got home from Afghanistan, I bet they will get pregnant pretty soon. That is okay, they spent their first anniversary on Skype together. They were married at the the courthouse just before he deployed. Now she wants the whole shebang. I don't blame her for that. I can't wait.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Delivered On:
Tuesday, 10/11/2011 at 12:40 P.M. 
Left At:
Front Door


This what UPS says about the package!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/tree-knitter-designs-sweet-briar-scoodie-pattern-p-4219.html

this one is nice, but it's not free.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so excited and easily pleased I would say.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not a problem. Next month I will have an extra few dollars.
Thank you



Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/tree-knitter-designs-sweet-briar-scoodie-pattern-p-4219.html
> 
> this one is nice, but it's not free.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, check at Caron Yarns and Lion Brand yarns, also at Bernat...all free patterns...just have to sign up. Also check your library...lots of knitting books with patterns. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

There is the most beautiful blue lace stole on that website. May have to order them both.



Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/tree-knitter-designs-sweet-briar-scoodie-pattern-p-4219.html
> 
> this one is nice, but it's not free.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://d-made.com/knitting/patterns/hoodie_scarf.pdf

I like this one.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and the price is right.....FREE!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, I printed it out, but I wouldn't make it in black. But I love it.



Barbara Ann said:


> and the price is right.....FREE!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?language=&store=%2Fstores%2Flionbrand&search=1&searchText=hood+scarf&submit.x=31&submit.y=8

Lion Brand has a ton of them that are free. SWEET!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bit, I guess I only need one and I printed out one with a cable design. I knit the 2 scarf sides on one circular and then when it is the right length I add on the hood part. A whole new experience. I don't think it would be hard to make it long enough for turning up pockets.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys.. I am back..

ALberta, I sent out my swap angel stuff.. should be there within 5 days or so...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning All the sun is shining and I don't have to go to work.
I got started on my second sock last night I am determined to finish it before I start anything else. Yesterday I bought a knitting magazine at the newsagents and got one free problem is usually I find 1 or 2 things I like but both magazines were full of fantastic patterns from babies through to men.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Tracy that is the knitters lament. Too many great patterns, too little time.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Alberta the email is wizzing through space as we speak.
I know I'm not the only one with a to do list. I don't have a huge stash just a small basket of yarns so I will need to do some serios yarn shopping.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, you are one lucky lady..

Do you ever go to the craft market by the pier in the old city.."The Rocks?" on Saturdays?

They have amazing stuff and there is also a couple of knitting designers who sell their wares but also have yarn from their farms to sell...

Every go??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have been years ago, But it is very touristy and very expensive! Knitting do you know it can easily be years between my trips to sydney! The last lime I went was March 2010 to see the musical Wicked. We will go again soon to see a display at one of the museums. All the same shops etc are out here. 
But it is beautiful when you get off the train and see the Harbour again.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Anything near the Harbour is expensive $5 for a bottle of water!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't have a huge stash but a couple baskets and boxes. Not much when I read of others.



trasara said:


> Alberta the email is wizzing through space as we speak.
> I know I'm not the only one with a to do list. I don't have a huge stash just a small basket of yarns so I will need to do some serios yarn shopping.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So where are you? Your location says Sydney...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and how far are you from there?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I only have 2 tubs full.. and one tub with all the needles etc.. I found these great pouches at Walmart when the school year started that are great for holding all my circs, DPN, crochet hooks and extras (needles, scissors, tape measure). And they cost 2.50 each.. a bargain...

ANd the tubs are small not the large ones.. It's funny, I have to keep them near me.. they make me feel good.. Like a puppy!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am about an hour to an hour and a half west of sydney at the foot of the blue Mountains.
http://www.penrithaustralia.com.au/


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I sort through my basket but can never part with anything as I may have a use for it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy that sounds so like me. As soon as I would part with anything that is what I would need. Chuckle!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, getting ready for dinner, I bought another pair of needles...but I ended up getting a set I already had...so have to exchange. I feel so good about going today. I just have to be careful and take my time after I knit a side and make sure I am not turning stuff around. Bits.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well done Bitsey!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you.. Will show as soon as I finish. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits we all can't wait.. the anticipation is killing us!!!! We are all excited for you!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Chicks-- been out all day as you prattled on and on! Just got caught up reading.

Good for you, Bitsey, figuring out your problem. I don't know that I could have advised you, being that you are working on circs. I hope you told the other ladies at the shop how angry the snotty one made you. After all you paid for lessons, they should be there for you when you need help. Not to mention the business you give them.

This is exactly why I boycott the LYS in Jackson... mouthy, rude owner. She can eat her yarn for all I care.

So there.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting when you came to Aus did you only sty in the City?

I agree Sewbiz I never go back to shops where people are rude, there are plenty of others to support!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Look what I did to my daughter on the weekend it is so much fun to play dress up!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There was so much to do in the city.. and we only stayed 3 days.. so we stuffed as much as possible into those 3 days.. We did have the best hotel room in the entire city.. The ship was docked directly under the Rocks across from the Opera house. If we would have had a window in our room ( we were in the dungeon) we would have looked directly at the Opera House...

SO we ran around like chickens without heads for 3 days.. It was lovely!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I messed up the Uggs, ladies... Cause I didn't make them bigger than my feet. so now I just have warm, heavy socks...But they look good so I am not going to frog them.. Or should I?????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It was not the owner that was not receptive, it was an employee...the one who teaches all the classes. The owner and another employee...they were very warm and receptive. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is she a good teacher bitsey?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't frog just call them socks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I have 4 hanks of the stuff so I can always make more.. I would like to felt the next pair.. so we will see...
Thanks Trac for the advice...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I forgot to say DD was dressed up for a fancy dress party we don't just dress up for no reason I haven't gone completely round the twist yet!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! I love it! You guys did an awesome job!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

whatcha talking about City?????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was definitely born in the wrong era.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's amazing what you can learn on you tube, but I did struggle with the finger waves. There is a ladie who can teach you all the make up styles step by step.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know nobody seems to get dressed up nice to go out! Lucky I went to Discos in the 80's big hair big shoulder pads .high heels....... to be young again.
I did the coolest 60's look on the girls earlier in the year for a party.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW, Tracy how cool is that???

You got yourself a flapper!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Trasara's daughter! Did you guys miss the pic? ;


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> whatcha talking about City?????


Tracy posted a pix of her daughter dressed up on the previous page


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, no I did see it. She looks great!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What is everyone making at the moment? I'm on sock no. 2 and trying to decide what is next.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am wondering..

How many of our group didn't get their Sept Swap package???? I was just wondering.. cause there were 250 people who signed on for the swap..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got mine.

At the time I am working on a matching sock, and a baby cocoon, and hats for the knit locker.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I didn't do Sept swap. I had lost intrest.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am working on my socks (2 at a time) I have a baby cocoon in the making and baby blanket, but put it away when my son and DIL lost the baby.. Can't look at it right now..

I also started my Mom's enterlac (tunisian crochet) shawl.. but I made the squares way too small so I have to frog it and start again..

And of course.. the troops.. hats hats and more hats.. 

So there...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, right now I am working on my sock and a hat for the knit locker. The never-ending sweater is sitting on another table for the moment. Bits....

Back to a question...The teacher was a good teacher, but has very little patience with some who is slow to catch on. That is not what teaching is about., My hubby was a public teacher for 28 years. You work with the slower one and the quicker ones will go on. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like everyones needles are clicking away....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

either knitting or typing... wish i had a voice thingy that i can talk and it types so that i dont have to stop knitting to type to your guys!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with you Bits.
The class I'm taking now at Webs is crochet 1. I have been crocheting since the age of about 5. But the class is required. I'm so far ahead of everyone. The teacher even said last week she's been teaching this class for 5 years, 3 times a year, and I was to first person to figure out the "secret" to making the hot pad. She said no one has ever gotten that far in the class so quickly. LOL But I stop and then help the ladies around me. It's fun.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is what teaching is all about. This woman just does not have the patience...the owner of the shop did...she was so patient with me...let us hope I remember it all tomorrow morning. Bits.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What are you all doing...we will be at 400 before you know it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm knitting my sock.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am bummed that I can't line up the stripes, so they won't match :-(


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Remember ladies, when we spoke about jewish food etc?? and then Yom Kippur????

Well, get a load of this..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...luv the dress-up! you should print that in black and white and frame it for her in a vintage frame next to one of you or another female relative dressed in their best....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thought you might get a chuckle out of this...even if you've already seen it before


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Remember ladies, when we spoke about jewish food etc?? and then Yom Kippur????
> 
> Well, get a load of this..
> 
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

also thought you might like this...beyond my skill level, but gorgeous....

http://www.knittedbliss.com/2011/10/modification-monday-deep-in-forest.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+KnittedBliss+%28Knitted+Bliss%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So it was a perfect storm for you Barbara!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So it was a perfect storm for you Barbara!


yuppers


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That sweater is gorgeous.. 

But someone tell me why people always let their cats sit all over their knitting and they always seem to have to take a pix of them????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OSG that's so funny! 

Also thanks for the black and white Idea I never thought of that, my cousin did say she looks like our nana, she is going to email me a photo.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That sweater looks hard to knit!! Way over my head!

But it is gorgeous.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> That sweater is gorgeous..
> 
> But someone tell me why people always let their cats sit all over their knitting and they always seem to have to take a pix of them????


I KNOW!!! I love cats...but they have claws...and they like to knead soft beds....just do not understand how you would risk all that work :roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> OSG that's so funny!
> 
> Also thanks for the black and white Idea I never thought of that, my cousin did say she looks like our nana, she is going to email me a photo.


oh, that would be a really great gift! would mean more to me than money or "stuff"


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you should really think about it .....

ok, i missed something...barb are you okay?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Remember ladies, when we spoke about jewish food etc?? and then Yom Kippur????
> 
> Well, get a load of this..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Look what I did to my daughter on the weekend it is so much fun to play dress up!


Ah... cute! Wherever did you find the dress?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> That sweater is gorgeous..
> 
> But someone tell me why people always let their cats sit all over their knitting and they always seem to have to take a pix of them????


I have a cat and she tries to sneak into the shelf where all my jumpers are, I can't stand the cat hair( plus I am allergic to it) It gets her tossed out pretty quick.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sorry, posted double!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz that sweater has your name written all over it!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Look what I did to my daughter on the weekend it is so much fun to play dress up!
> ...


We bought a cheap straight dress and I sewed the fringeing on.
Pm me your email and I'll send a full length photo.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That jumper was too much work to let the cat sit on..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh oh oh!! I can't wait for tomorrow!! I have an angelic package waiting to be embraced!! =D

AND i'm awaiting orders for child support! It's been nearly a year since we've been going just about every month!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Loved the Ben Stiller routine. Hey Sewbiz...you have been very busy for the past two or three days. Well chicks, I am going to sit a spell...will be back. B


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope all goes well for you city!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool, I think your the first one to get an angel swap.. I wonder who your angel was!!!

Make sure you let us all know...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I messed up the Uggs, ladies... Cause I didn't make them bigger than my feet. so now I just have warm, heavy socks...But they look good so I am not going to frog them.. Or should I?????


NO! Use them as heavy socks, and learn from them how to adjust for another pair, which will be UGGs.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> you should really think about it .....
> 
> ok, i missed something...barb are you okay?


I'm fine!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> It was not the owner that was not receptive, it was an employee...the one who teaches all the classes. The owner and another employee...they were very warm and receptive. Bits


Even better... tell the owner how she made you feel stupid. That is not a good quality in a teacher.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I messed up the Uggs, ladies... Cause I didn't make them bigger than my feet. so now I just have warm, heavy socks...But they look good so I am not going to frog them.. Or should I?????
> ...


UGG you got me!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahaha funny Nina!


Edit:

The Ugg thing


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> It's amazing what you can learn on you tube, but I did struggle with the finger waves. There is a ladie who can teach you all the make up styles step by step.


Where? I could really use some makeup lessons! Link please?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > you should really think about it .....
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What do you think??

I wanted UGGS!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing what you can learn on you tube, but I did struggle with the finger waves. There is a ladie who can teach you all the make up styles step by step.
> ...


this is the tutorial I used, she has done lots of them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They look like warm snuggly bed socks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very cool Nina! Very pretty colors


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This makeup was fun to do!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the UGGS wanna be's look great!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, but they arent the uggs... 

Well, I guess it doesn't matter since I have 2 more hanks of over 400 yds.. so I should have no problem making more... I was gonna make these up to the knee, but now i dont think so.. what do you guys think??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> That was too funny. I love Ben Stiller and I loved the Willy Wonka movies.


I couldn't warm up to Johnny Depp as WW... he creeped me out, esp. the segment about when he was a kid! Gene Wilder will forever be my Willy Wonka...

His funniest movie tho, was Cisco Kid, where he played the goofy rabbi... I love that movie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you would put your legs on a diet if you made them that high out there in AZ......


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh.. Mel Brooks movies.. they were the best... made you really 
ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

it's so hot over there isn't it?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey needles...have you ever seen the UGG bottoms...you just cast onto the bottoms and knit the tops???...

have considered trying them... they carry them in hobby lobby


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz that sweater has your name written all over it!


The branch-y sweater?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ooooh, gorgeous photo!! such pretty ladies


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just bought one today!!! But it's too big for these socks.. I have a smaller foot... 

I thought of knitting a whole sock (bigger) and then whipstitch it onto the bottom of the sock


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbiz that sweater has your name written all over it!
> ...


lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> it's so hot over there isn't it?


If you are talking about Arizona.. .yes it was in the 90s today.. it gets chilly in the winter.. not COLD.. but chilly and we don't use the heat usually.. so warm socks are just perfect.. .


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbiz that sweater has your name written all over it!
> ...


Yep! I don't know if it's your style to wear, maybe it's not. Although it's verrrry pretty. But the pattern looks like something you would work on 

Barbara didn't you make a pair of socks those colors?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What do you think??
> 
> I wanted UGGS!!!


YOu could still sew some kind of bottom on those... Why not? I think the only way to have the Ugg shape would be to knit it huge and then felt it. Kinda tricky.

I like the way those look, tho!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > That was too funny. I love Ben Stiller and I loved the Willy Wonka movies.
> ...


I think that was the whole point.. to make it alittle more Tim Burton type movie.. just a little creepy...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

very close to the same colors.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well....before you do too much work, let me ask you a serious question


are your legs long enough for uggs? because as you friend, i gotta tell ya...short legs just don't carry off uggs as well as long...just google snooki for jersey shore...(you know i am trying to get you fashionistas who watch project runway on a roll here...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


I think you forgot to upload the link! :mrgreen:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah ok. I thought it was hot all the time in AZ. Never been there...... I haven't been anywhere in the states actually except for up and down the east coast.... I skipped a few states at that. lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Very cool Nina! Very pretty colors


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> well....before you do too much work, let me ask you a serious question
> 
> are your legs long enough for uggs? because as you friend, i gotta tell ya...short legs just don't carry off uggs as well as long...just google snooki for jersey shore...(you know i am trying to get you fashionistas who watch project runway on a roll here...)


SNOOKIE????? You got to be kidding me.. when I put a bump on my head.. .and strut like she does.. Shoot me please!!!!

I already own a pair of UGGS.. the real deal not these!! Have them for over 4 years and love love love them especially when I go to NYC in the winter.. warmest yummest things ever and you don't wear socks with them...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina why couldn't you purchase a quarter of a yard of suede, cut out the shape you want and sew to the bottom of your ugg socks...probably using a large carpet needle? Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> This makeup was fun to do!


Beautiful 60's style! I hope that photo of you was not real bruises! Ouch.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There you go sewbiz. I just added the zombie makeup photo's with the last photo it was for a "not so sweet 16th"


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ah ok. I thought it was hot all the time in AZ. Never been there...... I haven't been anywhere in the states actually except for up and down the east coast.... I skipped a few states at that. lol


Yeah, but you have been to PR? Right???

San Jose is lovely...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...

they are great! they are about the only boot i can stand now due to my neuropathy...hope you figure out what to do to make yours work...really like the yarn you chose


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats Jess I'm not that slim or young haha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Nina why couldn't you purchase a quarter of a yard of suede, cut out the shape you want and sew to the bottom of your ugg socks...probably using a large carpet needle? Bits


Because, I didn't think of it!!!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> lol...
> 
> they are great! they are about the only boot i can stand now due to my neuropathy...hope you figure out what to do to make yours work...really like the yarn you chose


Thanks.. just yarn from my stash


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, there you go. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


I like to do texture more than colorwork. Fair Isle is okay once in a while, but that sweater will have a ton of strands to keep track of. I think I'll let Nina knit it instead! It's cool-looking, tho, and unusual.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG, the add that popped up on my page is..

Snooki slippers by Snooki...

http://www.buyhappyfeet.com/HappyFeet/Snooki-Slippers?gclid=CKGXqan84asCFQx3gwod3gRsOg


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OMG, the add that popped up on my page is..
> 
> Snooki slippers by Snooki...
> 
> http://www.buyhappyfeet.com/HappyFeet/Snooki-Slippers?gclid=CKGXqan84asCFQx3gwod3gRsOg


 :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


ME??????????????????????????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is with this Snooki crap...she is low class and low rent. B


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wow the posts are coming in so fast, I'm getting confused what page I'm on.haha
Who's Snookie?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

really gotta go for now...may chat with you ladies again in a bit...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bye OSG..
Oh!!! Jersey Shore what a waste of air space!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just looked at those Snooki feet...well, what can I say they speak for themselves. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There is this ridiculous show on TV called Jersey Shore.. it's a reality show (never saw it) with these total characters that they found in New Jersey and they have become very popular.. 
They get into all these crazy things etc..

Snookie is one of them.. there is another called "the situation" (that's the nutjobs name)..

I heard that they really don't come from Jersey either but from PA.. 

Never saw it, never want to..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yes it is on foxtel(pay TV) here, when it comes on I tell DD to get rid of that rubbish, same as a few others that are on.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have Uggs, but I have several pair of Emu's. I love them. My feet are always cold in the winter, not with these boots on.

And I do wear socks with them. I wear socks doubled when it's REALLY cold outside.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ah well, shoulda stayed....nothing quite like logging off, while walking into the kitchen, and realizing you have a kitchen full of your dh's friends..and you are wearing your skimpy pajamas....and my laptop is just not THAT big....UUUUUUGGGGGHHHHH!!!! (they are STILL laughing)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the Jersey Shore show and it's people make me sick. I am a Jersey girl, born and raised and never have I acted like those idiots!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> There is this ridiculous show on TV called Jersey Shore.. it's a reality show (never saw it) with these total characters that they found in New Jersey and they have become very popular..
> They get into all these crazy things etc..
> 
> Snookie is one of them.. there is another called "the situation" (that's the nutjobs name)..
> ...


UH OH! Don't shoooooot me please!

Say it ain't soooo............

I'm embarassed... Guilty pleasure! Shhhhhh

LMAO

Friends always forgive right??? (>*.*)>


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I follow it for giggles... I don't even talk about it with anyone! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG! OSG!!! I'm sure you turned all kinds of red!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i do NOT want to go to the ballgame this week,,or church..or the 4H sale...


and you know by then, the wives will know..and will have written a really juicy soap opera with me as the star...

gotta love small town living, (trying to laugh here


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

logging off for now...but sitting my skimpily clad butt right here under this afghan!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope you enjoy the rest of your evening. And that it is uneventful!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm logging off for the night two. Want to do a few more rows of the sock then off to bed. Getting up extra early to get my sister's kids off for school is taking its toll. I'm getting old


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern...why are they in your house without an invite? Anyone sayd anything...just say I did not invite these people, and they were not my guests. It is your house...your private house...tell them to get lost and get out. Who is DH? Jump on him. Bits My hubby does not invite anyone here without my approval and I do likewise...common courtesy. Sorry to be so fussy about that, also tell those old biddys to mind their own business. I live in a small town, but I am not a member of the "church ladies". Hey Chicks...you all have been a font of info I am heading to my chair for alittle R&R. Southern...don't be angry with me..sometimes I just spout off. Tomorrow is going to be a good day...knitting. Bitsey

PS. Goodnight dear friends.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

city, you are young, you have extra allowances for being young.. like watching stupid shows..

There is one show that is too funny..

it's called an Idiot Abroad.... hilarious..

and good nite, OSG and BA....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think OSG needs to post her pick so we can see what she looks like Dressed of course)

Don't worry city I'm sure we all watch something that someone else thinks is rubbish.
I am guilty of watching all the dumb wedding shows.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96908-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

